# Avatar: The Legend of Korra - Chapter 3: Hiroshi Sato's Tact



## Tazmo (May 6, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## mystictrunks (May 6, 2012)

*Avatar: The Legend of Korra - Chapter 2*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*



> BURBANK, Calif., July 21 /PRNewswire/ -- *Nickelodeon, the number one producer of television animation in the world, has greenlit a new series from the creators of the hit animated TV show Avatar: The Last Airbender*, it was announced today by Brown Johnson, President, Animation, Nickelodeon and MTVN Kids and Family Group.  The new series The Legend of Korra (working title), from creators Michael DiMartino and Bryan Konietzko, will premiere on Nickelodeon in 2011, continuing the evolution of the animated franchise and its mythology.  The original series was the inspiration for the Paramount Pictures and Nickelodeon Movies live-action epic adventure, The Last Airbender, which has already grossed more than $115 million at the box office to date.
> 
> "Mike and Bryan have imagined a compelling new story inspired by the Airbender mythology that they so brilliantly crafted when the TV series began," Johnson said.  "This new avatar is not only a girl, but also hot-headed, independent and ready to take on the world."
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Technically *she* kissed him. Which for all intent and purposes while nice doesn't count for much in Mako world. I mean this is basically Zuko/Katarra round 2.



Well, he did start kissing back so it does count as him kissing her.


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

Tazmo locked up that thread crazy fast - damn, bro.



			
				Judecious said:
			
		

> Same. He is my favorite character so far but he just wasn't himself.



Same here.



			
				Judecious said:
			
		

> Got to give him credit for having 2 amazing women though



lol, true.


----------



## axellover2 (May 6, 2012)

Don't blame Mako guys. It is hard being wanted by two different women. One has money and fabulous hair. The other is the avatar and has a big booty. You would have a hard time choosing too.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Can't blame Mako at all, if I was him I would attempt to have both at the same time.


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

Mako might as well tell Korra to keep it on the DL.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Nah, he should get the both of them to accept being in a threesome.


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2012)

I was a bit surprised at how Korra knew that Mako liked her and correctly called him out on thinking of her when he was with Asami.  Considering she has 0 prior relationships that was a pretty astute gathering.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, he did start kissing back so it does count as him kissing her.



In Mako world no. In fact unless the guys is equally available and unattached, most guys wouldn't count that as a kiss, even if they indeed start kissing back. (though lol at korra for strongly hinting how awesome she is in bed)

@at the this ain't Zuko/Katara - Yes and no. Circumstances are different but the general shipping logic is that both are tall and good looking so obviously they'd want to bone and have magic unicorn babies. And this logic fails for probably the exact same reason, Zuko and Mako can afford to ignore a fair number of tall and good looking girls, especially ones he works with. (or on the opposite team for 2 seasons..) So expect more trolling this season


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Mider T said:
			
		

> I was a bit surprised at how Korra knew that Mako liked her and correctly called him out on thinking of her when he was with Asami. Considering she has 0 prior relationships that was a pretty astute gathering.



That did surprise me as well. 



			
				Wuzzman said:
			
		

> In Mako world no.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 6, 2012)

axellover2 said:


> Don't blame Mako guys. It is hard being wanted by two different women. One has money and fabulous hair. The other is the avatar and has a big booty. You would have a hard time choosing too.



Personally I'd pick the booty. And no this isn't Mako fault. I mean the guy does have a penis.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That did surprise me as well.



I thought Mider was being sarcastic


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

Korra saw right through Mako's bull shit.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> Korra saw right through Mako's bull shit.



Yes Mako secretly wants to fap to her. So does half the teenage boys in republic city.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> I thought Mider was being sarcastic



He was being sarcastic?


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Yes Mako secretly wants to fap to her. So does half the teenage boys in republic city.



Indeed, but he won't need to fap! 

Mako is going to tap that before the story ends.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

I don't know about before the end of the series but he certainly will at some point afterwards.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> Indeed, but he won't need to fap!
> 
> Mako is going to tap that before the story ends.



Arg only Bolin knows what to do :dataass


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

If Bolin hadn't conveniently showed up (cock blockin'), Mako would have tapped then and there.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 6, 2012)

Yes and he wouldn't know what to do


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Yes and he wouldn't know what to do



Nonsense.

Mako would have showcased his, "Cool Under Fire Style," and tapped datass, like a pro.


----------



## Kirito (May 6, 2012)

I wonder what Asami's feeling?


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I wonder what Asami's feeling?



"Poor Bolin, you look like shit." - Asami


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2012)

".........asl?"


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I wonder what Asami's feeling?



Sadness.


----------



## Kirito (May 6, 2012)

That was after Korra apologized to Asami about not thanking her. Tumblr is saying that it's because she's feeling guilty.

True story gais: After watching the ep, my sister opened the radio and the first song that played was "Heartbreaker".


----------



## axellover2 (May 6, 2012)

She is feeling guilty cause she loves Bolin. True story, Bolin will get all the ladies eventually.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> *Mako would have showcased his, "Cool Under Fire Style,*



He's doing it wrong. That is what you do for prissy chicks like asami with a little wild side to em but that about all.  Korra would scare him >>>


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2012)

Also Tenzin is a dick. Putting aside the glossy talk, he left his previous woman to be with Pemma, looking at the situation realistically what would people think if I left my middle aged partner to be with some hot 20 year old?

Also Bolin is too lighthearted, should have told her to fuck off at the end of the episode. Suppose it is a cartoon but messing around with siblings is a huge no-no in my book.


----------



## Darth (May 6, 2012)

anyone get an HD link for the episode yet?


----------



## Wuzzman (May 6, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Also Tenzin is a dick. Putting aside the glossy talk, he left his previous woman to be with Pemma, looking at the situation realistically what would people think if I left my middle aged partner to be with some hot 20 year old?
> 
> Also Bolin is too lighthearted, should have told her to fuck off at the end of the episode. Suppose it is a cartoon but messing around with siblings is a huge no-no in my book.



If you think about it Tenzin and Mako are a lot a like 

I think Bolin is suppose to be the nerd of the team and yes the closest we will come to a fuck off is "haven't you hurt me enough?" line which conveyed the message just fine. This is one of the few cases where it wouldn't hurt if the fall out from this little episode got a tad worse over time rather then simply being resolved and never explored again. 

And Gunner they'd think your an ass but you'd tell them to suck your john while banging your wife on a nightly basis. And you'd be a douche the whole time, but a honest question is "what is a guy like tenzin doing single at 35?" Cough, cough.


----------



## Nightblade (May 6, 2012)

Reporters: so we heard you were captured by Amon?
Korra: aw naw guys. I never got almost gangraped by Amon and his crew. now excuse me while I devise a plan to charm Mako away from that whore, Asami. muwahahaha!!
Pema: excellent, my young apprentice.


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> If you think about it Tenzin and Mako are a lot a like
> 
> I think Bolin is suppose to be the nerd of the team and yes the closest we will come to a fuck off is "haven't you hurt me enough?" line which conveyed the message just fine. This is one of the few cases where it wouldn't hurt if the fall out from this little episode got a tad worse over time rather then simply being resolved and never explored again.
> 
> And Gunner they'd think your an ass but you'd tell them to suck your john while banging your wife on a nightly basis. And you'd be a douche the whole time, but a honest question is "what is a guy like tenzin doing single at 35?" Cough, cough.


Which is disappointing, and it didn't convey the message just find fuck off=contempt, ''haven't your hurt me enough already''= resentment. That being said Bolin is the stereotypical nice guy so that he is behaving like a doormat and that Korra took advantage of his kindness makes sense. 



Tenzin played the game like a champ, when he was young (probably looking like Aang) he lived life freely, when his looks began to diminish he settled down with some young broad besotted with him. *Two thumbs up*


----------



## Wuzzman (May 6, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Which is disappointing, and it didn't convey the message just find fuck off=contempt, ''haven't your hurt me enough already''= resentment. That being said Bolin is the stereotypical nice guy so that he is behaving like a doormat and that Korra took advantage of his kindness makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Tenzin played the game like a champ, when he was young (probably looking like Aang) he lived life freely, when his looks began to diminish he settled down with some young broad besotted with him. *Two thumbs up*



Tenzin was probably never care free since he probably realized the fate of the entire airbending race + culture road on his shoulders and like Mako and Zuko  responsibility = serious-all-the-time. But Tenzin is indeed a player, dissing an old hoe for a younger model like a boss AND convincing the younger model that its true love 
*Spoiler*: __ 



as oppose to good pussy or good hips to pop out my 7 airbenders




I like that they gave a reason not to like Korra as a person as oppose to as a character. And its only a flaw if your a guy and well being a nerd myself I've been on the other end of that plenty of times to bristle at korra doing the same. And speaking from experience and from observation is that real nice guys are never mad _at_ the girl for using them.


----------



## Spica (May 6, 2012)

Oh Pema.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 6, 2012)

Young hoes are young


----------



## Superstarseven (May 6, 2012)

Takes two to tango, I say.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 6, 2012)

Never Tenzin said wasn't a douche.


----------



## Nightblade (May 6, 2012)

> The other is the avatar and has really big muscles. You would have a hard time choosing too.


money and hair ftw. 



> Yes, I must agree; if I were in Mako's situation, I would definitely attempt to maintain a relationship with each woman without disrupting my relationship with the other woman.


except, they will find out. and you will know a woman's wrath.


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> money and hair ftw.
> 
> 
> except, they will find out. and you will know a woman's wrath.



If a man is pimping right, ultimately, nothing will change.


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2012)

i knew it would be painful to read avatar threads after this episode


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 6, 2012)

Wow most of the episode is based on relationships among the characters...well I think that I'll rewatch it for fun...


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If you do not mind me asking, could you provide evidence of this "big booty" that you claim that Korra has?



How could you miss that ass?   She's got that the tits too.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2012)

Korra's a hoooe


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Yes, she definitely is one.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 6, 2012)

So...how about that Amon? We have an idea of what his next move will be, correct?


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

It might be to attack during a pro-bending match, it might even be during the finals.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 6, 2012)

Well, I think we may begin to see how impractical it is to apply pro-bending fighting styles to actual combat situations. I think it will be especially true for the current champions in the pro-bending circuit. We saw it once before correct? Korra and co. have only ever really fought in controlled situations before the Equalists attacked them.


----------



## axellover2 (May 6, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If you do not mind me asking, could you provide evidence of this "big booty" that you claim that Korra has?



Here it is  


*Spoiler*: __ 









As terrible as Mako and Bolin were at fighting those Chi blockers  last time, I like how agile and fast they are typically in the arena. Maybe some old school bending plus pro bending skills, which Korra has by now,will show up.


----------



## The Potential (May 6, 2012)

Thread was moved and I've already missed up to three pages...Damn they work fast.

On a subject note...................Ahhh... I got nothin' um.. Who do you guys think would win. Aang just airbending or Korra with all the bending she knows now?

This is Aang early on in season one.


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2012)

I don't get the new title.  Hiroshi Sato's tact?


----------



## Wuzzman (May 6, 2012)

The Potential said:


> Thread was moved and I've already missed up to three pages...Damn they work fast.
> 
> On a subject note...................Ahhh... I got nothin' um.. Who do you guys think would win. Aang just airbending or Korra with all the bending she knows now?
> 
> This is Aang early on in season one.



Aang. She'd put up a slightly better fight than season 1 zuko.


----------



## Canute87 (May 6, 2012)

Just goes to show you how life sucks.

No matter who good you are together, she wants the other guy.


----------



## Darth (May 6, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I don't get the new title.  Hiroshi Sato's tact?



This is where you ask Jove about any subtle hints he imagined/picked up from the latest episode that he has yet to explain to anybody else.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 6, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Just goes to show you how *women* sucks.
> 
> No matter who good you are together, she wants the other guy.



Any sentence that starts with "Your a great guy" never ends well.


----------



## Kage (May 6, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I was a bit surprised at how Korra knew that Mako liked her and correctly called him out on thinking of her when he was with Asami.  Considering she has 0 prior relationships that was a pretty astute gathering.



seemed like convenience for the sake of drama. he wasn't showing any signs of being interested before.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Just goes to show you how life sucks.
> 
> No matter who good you are together, she wants the other guy.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 6, 2012)

Epic comeback

Mako: I told you that dating a teammate was a bad idea. 
Bolin: You're a bad idea!


----------



## OS (May 6, 2012)

Is korra really a hoe trying to get a man she wants?


----------



## axellover2 (May 6, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Is korra really a hoe trying to get a man she wants?



I don't think so.I think that everything that happened was just a result of typical teenage naivete and confusion. I don't think I've met a single person that age who is totally sure about what or who they want in a relationship. It would be different if Mako and Asami were engaged or married or something.


----------



## OS (May 6, 2012)

True, what she did make me go "Dis bitch". But it seems the fanbase (tumblr fangirls) just exploded. 

Btw, anyone know if that girl that cried during that clip between bolin and makko did a review for that ep? I wanna see some tears.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2012)

Nah bro, that's a hoe. She used Bolin and then tried to take another woman's man.

Trick.


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Is korra really a hoe trying to get a man she wants?



yes but if mako tries to get 2 girls at once, then he'd just be more awesome

cus that's how it works.

sexism everybody 



seriously she went on one date with bolin for fun, they weren't a couple.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2012)




----------



## OS (May 6, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Nah bro, that's a hoe. She used Bolin and then tried to take another woman's man.
> 
> Trick.


did she really use him? She says they were just having fun. Though it's nothing solid, but hey.


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Is korra really a hoe trying to get a man she wants?



Calling a spade a spade yes. The man she wants has a woman and she fucked over a friend as collateral damage. 

Teenage naivety, things like that you should know are wrong and selfish from the age of 14.



Petes12 said:


> yes but if mako tries to get 2 girls at once, then he'd just be more awesome
> 
> cus that's how it works.
> 
> ...


Mako didn't try to get two girls at once and when he does he will be considered a dick. So no not sexism just a case of you being the type of man that grates on my nerves nowadays, yes men to every claim of sexism by women who feel oppressed.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2012)

I dedicate this song to Korra.


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I dedicate this song to Korra.


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Mako didn't try to get two girls at once



I know, people here were saying he should've tried to date them both at once.


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> I know, people here were saying he should've tried to date them both at once.



They were either joking or DDJ, meaning you shouldn't take it seriously.


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2012)

true, but i still say calling her a hoe because she went on one date with bolin is stupid.


----------



## MC ULTRA (May 6, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Is korra really a hoe trying to get a man she wants?



For jumping on his face she is.


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2012)

Lol at the name MC ULTRA.


----------



## MC ULTRA (May 6, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> did she really use him? She says they were just having fun. Though it's nothing solid, but hey.




Bolin did call it a date. i would be annoyed if a girl knew she had no romantic interest in me but was accepting my date offers just because she wanted to have fun.


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> true, but i still say calling her a hoe because she went on one date with bolin is stupid.



Hoe isn't the right term to use as it suggest she was being a slut/loose. Bitch, selfish, insensitive etc. are more appropriate.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> true, but i still say calling her a hoe because she went on one date with bolin is stupid.


>knows boy has strong feelings
>dates and leads on
>makes out with taken brother of said boy

it's a hoooooooooe

EDIT: Hoe is funnier though.


----------



## MC ULTRA (May 6, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Lol at the name MC ULTRA.



Thanks i guess. Got it from a verse from Ghostface Killah.


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Hoe isn't the right term to use as it suggest she was being a slut/loose. Bitch, selfish, insensitive etc. are more appropriate.



that i'd agree with


----------



## Zen-aku (May 6, 2012)

Stunna said:


> >knows boy has strong feelings
> >dates and leads on
> >makes out with taken brother of said boy
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say she lead him on.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Wuzzman (May 6, 2012)

For all those bitches that think the friendzone is bullshit Avatar proved you wrong


----------



## MC ULTRA (May 6, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> For all those bitches that think the friendzone is bullshit Avatar proved you wrong




haha the friendzone is the worst. hope Bolin has some balls and stops flirting with and trying to hang out with Korra.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Kisame (May 6, 2012)

I'd take Asami over Korra any day.

Then again Korra might be easier to fool, since she seems inexperienced.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 6, 2012)

Shark said:


> I'd take Asami over Korra any day.
> 
> Then again Korra might be easier to fool, since she seems _inexperienced. _



Quickest way to get your shit snapped like a fool.


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is presuming that each woman was expecting a monogamous relationship; if I ever found myself in such a situation, I would attempt to explain in a calm and rational manner that a polyamorous relationship is not inherently negative.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been paying greater attention to the story and to the personalities of the characters rather than their bodies, so why is it such a surprise that I needed to ask for evidence?



These statements make me wonder about your sexuality.



> I also very much disliked the scene where both Bolin and Korra were belching very loudly in the restaurant, and my reaction was very similar to that of the middle-aged couple sitting near them, as I found such behavior to be crude and vulgar.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 6, 2012)

Mider T said:


> These statements make me wonder about your sexuality.



Come now Mider T this is whole women and dating thing is completely new ground for DDJ. In fact Avatar is actually an educational experience to this man


----------



## Detective (May 6, 2012)

Stunna said:


> >knows boy has strong feelings
> >dates and leads on
> >makes out with taken brother of said boy
> 
> it's a hoooooooooe





Stunna said:


> Nah bro, that's a hoe. She used Bolin and then tried to take another woman's man.
> 
> Trick.


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

No one can blame Mako for his actions; two beautiful woman clamoring for his manhood. Anyone would try to pimp - come on son - yal know it's true.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> No one can blame Mako for his actions; two beautiful woman clamoring for his manhood. Anyone would try to pimp - come on son - yal know it's true.



I know that I would.


----------



## Detective (May 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> No one can blame Mako for his actions; two beautiful woman clamoring for his manhood. Anyone would try to pimp - come on son - yal know it's true.



While what you say may hold true in most cases, it is easily defeated by the tried and tested logic of:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bro's Before Ho's.




In this case, it was in the literal sense.


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2012)

Detective said:


> While what you say may hold true in most cases, it is easily defeated by the tried and tested logic of:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Benzaiten (May 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> No one can blame Mako for his actions; two beautiful woman clamoring for his manhood. Anyone would try to pimp - come on son - yal know it's true.



Doesn't apply. Bros before hoes. Mako and Bolin are bounded by blood!


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

It applies, blood brothers can be kicked to the curb.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 6, 2012)

You must have horrible bros, EF.

Anyway, I'd take Bolin over Mako any day.


----------



## Detective (May 6, 2012)

You've found my one weakness.... an occasional slip in proper grammar.


----------



## Superrazien (May 6, 2012)

Shark said:


> I'd take Asami over Korra any day.
> 
> Then again Korra might be easier to fool, since she seems inexperienced.



Kind of dumb to make a psycho ex girlfriend out of the Avatar.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> You must have horrible bros, EF.
> 
> Anyway, I'd take Bolin over Mako any day.



Bros that are not related > hoes > Bros that are related by blood


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2012)

i'd prefer korra 

just because she's so adventurous


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> You must have horrible bros, EF.
> 
> Anyway, I'd take Bolin over Mako any day.



Bolin is good for distracting the ugly chick, allowing the real pimps to easily move in for the kill.


----------



## Detective (May 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Bros that are not related > hoes > Bros that are related by blood








.....


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

Raiden said:


> i'd prefer korra
> 
> just because she's so adventurous



I prefer Korra too, because Korra got datass.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Detective said:


> .....



It's true.


----------



## Detective (May 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's true.



But it goes against everything that this --->  represents. Why, Eternal Goob, WHHHHHHHHHHYYYY!?!?!?


WHY!?


KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNN!!!!


[YOUTUBE]wRnSnfiUI54[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Benzaiten (May 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Bros that are not related > hoes > Bros that are related by blood


That doesn't apply in Mako and Bolin's case because they're the only ones they have in either category. Toza might count but he's more of a father/landlord-type.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Detective said:


> But it goes against everything that this --->  represents. Why, Eternal Goob, WHHHHHHHHHHYYYY!?!?!?
> 
> 
> WHY!?
> ...



I'm a treacherous scumbag. :33



Benzaiten said:


> That doesn't apply in Mako and Bolin's case because they're the only ones they have in either category. Toza might count but he's more of a father/landlord-type.



It does apply.


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2012)

Latest episode made me reread a summary on how Zuko and Mai hooked up. I think my inner fangirl is out...


----------



## Klue (May 7, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Latest episode made me reread a summary on how Zuko and Mai hooked up. I think my inner fangirl is out...



Oh, really?


----------



## Kisame (May 7, 2012)

The Potential said:


> Thread was moved and I've already missed up to three pages...Damn they work fast.
> 
> On a subject note...................Ahhh... I got nothin' um.. Who do you guys think would win. Aang just airbending or Korra with all the bending she knows now?
> 
> This is Aang early on in season one.


She'd slaughter him.


Wuzzman said:


> Quickest way to get your shit snapped like a fool.


Not if I get her to fall in love with me. 

I want to butt rape Korra.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 7, 2012)

Shark said:


> She'd slaughter him.
> 
> Not if I get her to fall in love with me.
> 
> I want to butt rape Korra.



she'll butt rape you the way you talk >>


----------



## Kisame (May 7, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> she'll butt rape you the way you talk >>



Again, not if I get her to fall in love with me. 

If she has a penis that would complicate things, she may have to remove it so I won't worry about possible future...events..


----------



## Wuzzman (May 7, 2012)

Her penis is her ego. Something a guy like you will inflate >>>


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 7, 2012)

Why is the subtitle of this thread "Hiroshi Sato's Tact?" How is that significant to the story, or this discussion?


----------



## Klue (May 7, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why is the subtitle of this thread "Hiroshi Sato's Tact?" How is that significant to the story, or this discussion?



lol, who knows?


----------



## Benzaiten (May 7, 2012)

Dude, you're too serious for your own good.


----------



## The Big G (May 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> I prefer Korra too, because Korra got datass.



and dat chest


----------



## Petes12 (May 7, 2012)

Detective said:


> But it goes against everything that this --->  represents. Why, Eternal Goob, WHHHHHHHHHHYYYY!?!?!?
> 
> 
> WHY!?
> ...



detective clearly doesn't have a brother


----------



## Klue (May 7, 2012)

Legend of Korra is too awesome right now; a lengthy break following episode 6 is completely unacceptable.


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 7, 2012)

What!A break!When?


----------



## Klue (May 7, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> What!A break!When?



An official air date for episodes 7-thru-12 are still TBA.


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 7, 2012)

Oh no,please...not now!I want to see more of Korra and I'm curious about Amon's identity..


----------



## Han Solo (May 7, 2012)

A break.


----------



## axellover2 (May 7, 2012)

With a break we can finally squeeze more Spongebob into our eyes.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 7, 2012)

For some reason that I don't even know I've been putting off episode from last week until just now. For some reason, Hiroshi Sato disturbs me, maybe its because his name sounds like the Shredder's?

Im liking the show, but I think that no matter what happens, in the back of my mind, I'll just always be like "Ehhhh..." to it, even if it somehow turns out to be 1000 times better than the first.


----------



## Klue (May 7, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> For some reason that I don't even know I've been putting off episode from last week until just now. For some reason, Hiroshi Sato disturbs me, maybe its because his name sounds like the Shredder's?
> 
> Im liking the show, but I think that no matter what happens, in the back of my mind, I'll just always be like "Ehhhh..." to it, even if it somehow turns out to be 1000 times better than the first.



Probably because the tale isn't as epic. Hard to top a world changing affair. Still, Korra is excellent in its own right. From the way its shaping up, I can't help but expect great things.

That said, hopefully Nick will extend Korra's tale beyond 26 episodes.


----------



## Muah (May 7, 2012)

IS it me or is Korra really weak. I mean it would be ridiculous for her to be as strong as aang when he learned earth bending. Aang had way more actual fighting experience. Though Korra already has three elements down. Buy that time Aang was a serious badass. The only explanation I can think of is airbending is really hax since nobody knows their moves.


----------



## OS (May 7, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> A break.


Probably because they realize they aren't trolling hard enough 


Klue said:


> Probably because the tale isn't as epic. Hard to top a world changing affair. Still, Korra is excellent in its own right. From the way its shaping up, I can't help but expect great things.
> 
> That said, hopefully Nick will extend Korra's tale beyond 26 episodes.



>Amon wants to rid the world of bending
>not a world changing affair


----------



## Level7N00b (May 7, 2012)

I don't think its that she's weak. She just doesn't hwve that Aang flow. His Airbender swag was present in everything be did, but Korra kinda...slips up a lot. To be fair, she is scared shitless right now.


----------



## OS (May 7, 2012)

She lacks power and creativity compared to him and the previous avatars


----------



## Level7N00b (May 7, 2012)

Kyoshi is forever the penultimate badass of Avatar.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2012)

It wouldn't be Avatar without extended breaks.


----------



## Kisame (May 7, 2012)

We just need to see more of Korra fighting outside the pro-bending matches so we can see her full potential.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Klue (May 7, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


>



lol, where do you find this stuff?


----------



## Klue (May 7, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> >Amon wants to rid the world of bending
> >not a world changing affair



I said it wrong. 

Amon's operation is currently on a small scale. Korra's mission objective isn't to "save the world" so to speak - like it was for Aang, from the beginning.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, where do you find this stuff?



On tumblr.


----------



## OS (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Superstarseven (May 7, 2012)

Kyoshi was already a fully realized Avatar with years under her belt when we met her. She had left those awkward teen years behind a long time ago.


----------



## Kage (May 7, 2012)

kyoshi was damn scary. didn't she live for nearly 300 years?


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Kyoshi was 230 when she died.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 8, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Kyoshi was already a fully realized Avatar with years under her belt when we met her. She had left those awkward teen years behind a long time ago.



I imagine that Kyoshi's adolescence was more awkward (or, more likely, frightening and nerve-wracking) for other people than it was for her.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 8, 2012)

Well...if a video game tie-in _had_ to be made, I suppose this would be the best idea for one.


----------



## Klue (May 8, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Well...if a video game tie-in _had_ to be made, I suppose this would be the best idea for one.



Online play! Six-on-six! I'd buy it.


----------



## Kage (May 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Kyoshi was 230 when she died.



case in point.


----------



## Bioness (May 8, 2012)

STOP RIGHT THERE, MOTHERFUCKERS.

 DO YOU KNOW WHO THIS IS? THIS IS MOTHERFUCKING BOLIN, AKA THE MOST  DECENT FUCKING PERSON IN THE ENTIRE GODDAMNED UNITED REPUBLIC.

 THIS BEAUTIFUL BASTARD TREATED THE GODDAMNED AVATAR TO THE BEST  DAMNED DATE OF HER LIFE RIGHT AFTER HIS BROTHER STOMPED ALL OVER HER  HEART. HE WAS THERE FOR HER WHEN SHE FUCKING NEEDED HIM.

 DO YOU HAVE BELCHING CONTESTS WITH THE GIRL OF YOUR DREAMS? DIDN’T  THINKS SO, SHITSTAIN. DO YOU TREAT YOUR LADY OF CHOICE TO FOOD FROM HOME  THAT SHE NEVER GETS TO EAT? WELL, DO YOU, PUNK? YEAH. SIT THE FUCK  DOWN, SON.

 AND THEN, AT THE END OF THE DAY, WHEN SHE’S ALL ENRAPTURED WITH THE  BEAUTIFUL CITYSCAPE AND ALL STARING AT HIS BROTHER, HE STILL LOOKS AT  HER LIKE, DAMN, I AM SO LUCK JUST TO SPEND TIME WITH THIS PERSON.

 AND THEN.

 AND FUCKING THEN.

 AFTER GETTING HIS FEELINGS RUN THE FUCK OVER BY THE TWO PEOPLE  CLOSEST TO HIM, HE STILL LOOKS THE GIRL HE ADORES IN THE FACE AND SAYS,  “YES, YOU BROKE MY HEART, AND I’M SAD, BUT I’LL CARRY ON AND RESPECT  YOUR DECISION BECAUSE YOU ARE MY FRIEND AND I VALUE THE TIME WE SPENT  TOGETHER BECAUSE IT MADE YOU HAPPY.”

 AND HE DOESN’T EXPECT HER TO STICK WITH HIM BECAUSE HE TOOK HER ON A DATE
 OR BECAUSE HE DIDN’T REJECT HER

 OR BECAUSE HE GOT HER GIFTS.

 BOLIN ISN’T A “NICE GUY.”

 HE’S A GODDAMNED NICE. GUY.

 SO YOU SIT THE FUCK DOWN AND EAT YOUR SPAGHETTI-O’S WHILE YOU CRY OVER YOUR MAKORRA FEELS, friend.

 BOLIN’S GOT A PRO-BENDING TOURNAMENT TO WIN AND FRIENDSHIPS BASED ON MUTUAL RESPECT TO MAINTAIN.

 BITCH.​


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2012)

If there's a video game tie-in, it needs to be an original action-adventure game, or a cross-generational fighting game.


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2012)

Bioness said:


> STOP RIGHT THERE, MOTHERFUCKERS.
> 
> DO YOU KNOW WHO THIS IS? THIS IS MOTHERFUCKING BOLIN, AKA THE MOST  DECENT FUCKING PERSON IN THE ENTIRE GODDAMNED UNITED REPUBLIC.
> 
> ...



three bolin fangirls and counting.


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 8, 2012)

Wait there's going to be a video game? Fuck its for the wii


----------



## Superstarseven (May 8, 2012)

This new show is different from the old show!



> i only liked this korra fan site to vent my disapointment with the way the world has evolved.... why destroy such a beautiful concept for a fantasy world by adding in so much modern technology, i admit there were machines in the original series but each of which were relevant to each benders race... why create a metropolis in what was such a wonderful setting with such cities as ba sing se or omas...hu and even the air temples and water kingdom ice fortress... a world of fantasy does not need a new york for a ford factory. so many vital *charectors *flaws and the only way i see this show progressing is maybe the che blockers take korras powers and air being the only element she cant use was never taken away from her so learns to use air bending... great concept with the* che blockers *but *poory executed* story line with very little imagination involved, i see no interest in to what the world of the avatar is becoming because *who really wants to sit and escape into a world that is becoming more and more simular to ours*... yay... pfft im my opinion all *substence* and fantasy elements to this show are fading fast and see no *mezmorising* aspects... wait to kill a great fantasy universe by introducing technology istead of taking the path of spirituality and mystisism! i say *cancle* it before you ruin a good thing or *hire some decent writers who actualy have imagination instead of turning a fantastic world into the already crapy world we live in!*
> i might no be able to spell but i could write better concepts than this second hand realworld trash!



Alright listen, opinions are like assholes right?

This guy *is* an asshole.

I'm sorry, was that too much?


----------



## OS (May 8, 2012)

Darth said:


> three bolin fangirls and counting.


yfw bio is a guy


Superstarseven said:


> This new show is different from the old show!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed but fuck him


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> yfw bio is a guy


----------



## Synn (May 8, 2012)

Don't know if this was already posted


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 8, 2012)

Someone on Tumblr posted yaoi of Mako and Bolin


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Someone on Tumblr posted yaoi of Mako and Bolin



i*c*st between the brothers was bound to appear sooner or later.


----------



## OS (May 8, 2012)

I saw one with Mako bolin and amon. Fuckin hell


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> i*c*st between the brothers was bound to appear sooner or later.


I know, right?

I love it


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 8, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Wait there's going to be a video game? Fuck its for the wii



Judging from both the appearance of the artwork, and SuperStarSeven's comment, I shall guess that that is merely concept art, and not an actual game at this present time.


----------



## Klue (May 8, 2012)

Guess you guys saw the new clip?


----------



## OS (May 8, 2012)

Was going to post it. Dat voice


----------



## Kage (May 8, 2012)

i haven't. anything interesting?


----------



## Mider T (May 8, 2012)

Dat musical score


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Kage said:


> i haven't. anything interesting?



Amon


----------



## Klue (May 8, 2012)

Korra and Bolin are fearful, Mako doesn't give a shit.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Mako will be afraid when he fights Amon.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Mako will be afraid when he gets electrocuted again.



fyp **


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Perhaps.


----------



## axellover2 (May 8, 2012)

At least Amon gives out fair warnings.


----------



## Gunners (May 8, 2012)

Ozai would just burn the arena to the ground.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

There is just something incredibly menacing about a villain that gives you a warning and actually comes to make good on that warning.


----------



## axellover2 (May 8, 2012)

I  think I can respect a guy like that.


----------



## Kage (May 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Amon



looks like he doesn't want the wolfbats to keep their championship


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Amon must hate pro bending because he can't take part in it.


----------



## MC ULTRA (May 9, 2012)

Amon should take Mako's Firebending. That would be a great shocker for the show.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Yes, it certainly would be a shock.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 9, 2012)

Wow, Amon certainly is very diabolical and menacing, to make such a declaration, but he is also very arrogant to believe that he can order the council in such a manner. I hope that the council defies his order, because if they make even a single concession to him, they shall have already surrendered to him, because he shall not stop after only a single victory, however minor it may be; he shall seek greater concessions, which would increase his power even further. I hope that his defeat is very dramatic and fitting, after how he has menaced the characters of this series; unlike Ozai and Azula, whom I admired for their awesomeness and, in the case of Azula, sympathized with them after they were defeated, I have no such respect for Amon and his cruelty.



MC ULTRA said:


> Amon should take Mako's Firebending. That would be a great shocker for the show.



Mako is one of the series' main protagonists, and although the story does often deal with dark subject matter, it is not _that_ dark of a series (unlike, for example, _A Song of Ice and Fire),_ so I highly doubt that he shall lose his bending power, or if he does, he shall not lose it permanently.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 9, 2012)

The link isn't working for me


----------



## Klue (May 9, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> The link isn't working for me



Maybe your internet is broke?


----------



## Superstarseven (May 9, 2012)

Thought this was interesting. 
This is from Bill Rinaldi's (tapes Martial arts sessions for Korra) tumblr




> *commissionergorgon asked*: Are you guys doing anything to investigate who is leaking these clips? I'm just curious because it seems to have been going on for a while, not counting the recent and totally legal clip.
> 
> There have only been two actual real leaks, the first episode was leaked by someone in the UK who I tracked down personally to get his location and IP address to give to the authorities, and then the hackers that figured out how to get the whole 4th episode from the nick website, which they solved that security problem. The picture of an old airbender as Amon is a complete fake. The rest of the clips you have been seeing are the result of nick publicity.



Apparently not fake enough to avoid getting a neg rep over. Yeah, I'm calling you out Oman.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2012)

The picture was proved as fake as soon as I posted on it.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

Hmmmm, updates on my (controversial) feelings of the show.

First off, I retract what I said about the characters feeling like half-assed versions of the original show. While they seem to be becoming more and more generic, I can't say they're reminding me too much of the past characters.

On the other hand, I'm not liking how everything is playing out. The love story is awkward, cliched and is being too rushed. I mean, Aang and Katara had like...three seasons to develop that relationship? So far, Korra and...I can't even remember his name have had three episodes. 

I bit with the councilman who is obviously going to turn out to be a villain was also oddly handled. Tenzin seems unnecessarily hostile towards him when he's yet really to do anything evil. Manipulating Korra into helping him is sort of douchey, but I actually almost agree with him there. Something NEEDS to be done or that dude is just going to attack Bender after Bender. Tenzin's solution seems to be if you don't do anything at all, maybe it would go away. This would've been better if they showed a failed attempt at diplomacy between Benders and non-Benders.

But so far, Tenzin was acting like a douche who doesn't do anything.  

Maybe this is the point? That the water bending dude's ways are wrong, but much more appealing? If so, they handled it in a cliched manner. It's possible that the guy isn't meant to be the villain, but like Jet, he's sort of in the grey area. It's hard to say though as politicians are usually one-dimensional in cartoons. So far, it's weak writing all the same.

The show still isn't bad. The action is very good and I like the animations. I do think Amon makes for a very chilling villain, a vast improvement over the 'eh' Ozai (whom I've always thought was a lackluster character compared to the rest). I also think the setting is rather creative. I'm just having a lot of issues with the characterizations.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2012)

MH have you been paying ANY attention to the show?  Try re-watching the episodes.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

Exactly at what point? Where am I wrong? About the love story being cliched? Tenzin being a douche because the water bender was poorly established?


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2012)

Well, you can't remember Mako's name 5 episodes in.  
There was no love story.
"Tarrlok is obviously going to be a villain" 
Tenzin being unnecessarily hostile?  We don't know their history yet.  Tenzin being angry with him says alot for an Airbender.
"Tenzin doesn't do anything" 

Most of this is just a "You need to wait" kind of thing.  It's clear what they're going to address in future episodes.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

So how would re-watching the episodes help?

1) Me not remembering Mako's name is just because I find him to be boring. I even...sometimes...remember his brothers name (Brolin?). Although I should probably just remind myself that he's named after the actor. 

2) Whenever a character does the "evil eyes" thing, that's just a suggestion that they are going to be a villain. 

3) We don't know their history but the way it played out, we're supposed to AGREE with Tenzin. So far, I don't see why.

4) Let me clear this last one up. Tenzin has yet to really do anything major as a politician. Obviously he has been training Korra. 

I'd presume you're right about waiting but once again, this wasn't an issue in the last show. It started small and naturally became more epic. They've already started showing too much with "Korra". Plus, the hell? There IS obviously a love story. Not sure about your reasoning there.


----------



## Gunners (May 9, 2012)

It is amusing when a classic troll gets serious (and makes sense). Also Tenzin was justified in being pissed at Tarlok.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

A Troll? My complaints are genuine, even if I'm the only one who has them.

Is this fandom that insecure?


----------



## Wuzzman (May 9, 2012)

I the master king god of trolling hereby call you MartialHonor when of the three great trolls of the Avatar Forum. Come my son to the troll side.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

Very well! I join the troll side of the forum!


----------



## Superstarseven (May 9, 2012)

"Brolin" ?


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> So how would re-watching the episodes help?
> 
> 1) Me not remembering Mako's name is just because I find him to be boring. I even...sometimes...remember his brothers name (Brolin?). Although I should probably just remind myself that he's named after the actor.
> 
> ...



Because you not knowing characters names makes me believe you don't understand what's fully going on.  You aren't invested in the show, watching but not paying attention.

Tenzin's obviously being doing a lot of work with the council that hasn't been shown, why do you think Korra mostly spends her time on the island with Jinora and Ikki?  

And there is romance in the story like the creators said there would be, but this isn't a love story by a long shot.  The valid complaint that most had was that there was a rushed episode with a love subplot.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Because you not knowing characters names makes me believe you don't understand what's fully going on.  You aren't invested in the show, watching but not paying attention.
> 
> Tenzin's obviously being doing a lot of work with the council that hasn't been shown, why do you think Korra mostly spends her time on the island with Jinora and Ikki?
> 
> And there is romance in the story like the creators said there would be, but this isn't a love story by a long shot.  The valid complaint that most had was that there was a rushed episode with a love subplot.



1) or the characters are just so generic that they fail to make an impression on me. Plus, even if you're right, doesn't that just mean that "Korra" isn't that good? I was invested in the first show? So why not this one? 

2) 'show, not tell' is a common storytelling rule. Honestly, I don't even think they've said anything about him working. But even if he is, for all we know he's just bitching about that other guy, which was what he was doing when we DID see him working. 

3) I agree on the last. It isn't a romance. It's an adventure, but I think they've jumbled it too early and too quickly. Seriously, out of the FOUR episodes they've released, one was almost entirely dedicated to the (boring) love story and there have been enough 'moments' in this first four episodes to last an entire season of the first show.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 9, 2012)

Extended clip from Episode 6.



With a standard 20 episode season you get complaints of "too many fillers".
With a shorter 12 episode season, now the episodes are "rushed".


No pleasing anyone. 
The idea of Korra not being "that good"?
It's one of the best shows on Television right now. A's all across the board.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 9, 2012)

I'd rather they get all the sexual tension over and done with early. At least this way the characters can go back to ignoring each other and being _friends_.

Aang was getting friendzoned by Katara since season 1. Aang was 12, his junk was still thawing out of the ice, but he has been harboring a crush on Katara for 2 _*years*_. If it wasn't for the fact that Aang pretty much saved the world, proving he was the best man on the planet Katara wouldn't have hooke up with Aang.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

It's half and half. I personally didn't mind the "Avatar" filler, because I thought the show was just hilarious and entertaining. It's not like...well, "Naruto", which became so tedious I ceased watching the anime altogether.

But "The Last Airbender" also had a much breezier pace. It's primary goal was to just be entertaining and made the 'deeper' moments easier to swallow.

Here, "Korra" just either seems underdeveloped or maybe the guys in charge (whoever writes or directs) were given too much freedom. It's trying to be more complex but is failing with the characters (or at least I think it's failing) and the comedic elements are toned down. 

I also think the structure isn't working out fully. Is it more about Amon or those bending games? Two stories going on at once, whereas "The Last Airbender" had a singular narrative that just clicked more.

Obviously if you're a big fan of the show, these complaints aren't bothering you, and that's cool. I don't expect everyone to agree with me, but it does make you all look bad when you dismiss anything negative pertaining to the show as 'trolling'.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 9, 2012)

I agree with very, very little of what you wrote but Mandi Odeoerfer in reviewing The Spirit Of Competition summed it's up nicely.



> This is the sort of episode that I think will play better in a marathon, but on its own, it?s still a solid ?B? episode. It?s not as thrilling as The Revelation, or as joy-inducing as A Leaf in the Wind, but not every episode needs to be. Korra?s highs are dazzling, but their less-than-incredible-episodes are pretty swell too.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 9, 2012)

I think your comparing a three season show to a 5 episode show. Katara and Sokka were basically damsels in distress for most of season 1. The show was mostly a site see through the avatar world until shit hit the fan during the two part final. Season 2 was avatar's best season with everyone being young adults/teenagers and aang struggling between staying a kid with kids wants and having to own up to his responsibilities. Season 3 saw the completion of Sokka's and Katara's character arks, both becoming full grown adults and having to pull aang by the ear. Sokka calling Aang irresponsible and unwilling to do what needs to be done? That wasn't season 1 Sokka.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

Alright, then I'll hold back on the complaints at least until the end of the first season.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) or the characters are just so generic that they fail to make an impression on me. Plus, even if you're right, doesn't that just mean that "Korra" isn't that good? I was invested in the first show? So why not this one?
> 
> 2) 'show, not tell' is a common storytelling rule. Honestly, I don't even think they've said anything about him working. But even if he is, for all we know he's just bitching about that other guy, which was what he was doing when we DID see him working.
> 
> 3) I agree on the last. It isn't a romance. It's an adventure, but I think they've jumbled it too early and too quickly. Seriously, out of the FOUR episodes they've released, one was almost entirely dedicated to the (boring) love story and there have been enough 'moments' in this first four episodes to last an entire season of the first show.



1. Nope.  Maybe 2 or 3 episodes in you could use that, but not 5.  You aren't invested.  Re-watch because you aren't paying attention (which also invalidates your criticism).

2. He's a member of the Council running the city, he's dedicated to the city, he's obviously working.  They're not gonna show all of the meetings because who wants to see politics?  Same with the  Hokage in Naruto.

3. Five episodes.  Another point against you paying attention.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

Mider T said:


> 1. Nope.  Maybe 2 or 3 episodes in you could use that, but not 5.  You aren't invested.  Re-watch because you aren't paying attention (which also invalidates your criticism).
> 
> 2. He's a member of the Council running the city, he's dedicated to the city, he's obviously working.  They're not gonna show all of the meetings because who wants to see politics?  Same with the  Hokage in Naruto.
> 
> 3. Five episodes.  Another point against you paying attention.



1. The problem with your response is you aren't really countering the points. You say that I struggle with remembering the names is a sign that I'm not invested and "haven't been paying attention". But where have I been wrong? How would re-watching the show help at all? If my complaints ARE the reason I'm not invested, then how are they "invalidated"? All you're doing is confirming my claims by attacking me (I can't think of a better way to phrase that right now) instead of my points. 

2. True, but what little we have seen is not very impressive. The Water Bender suggests that a strike force is formed. That's a good idea because all Amon is going to do is abduct people until either he screws up or they all lose their bending. How does Tenzin respond? That will only create tensions. But does he propose a counter solution like he should? Nope. Instead, when he's accurately called out upon his lack of action, he instead insults the dude in front of everyone else. This is HIGHLY unprofessional and counterproductive. 

That one scene alone shows that he sucks at his job, but the writers WANT us to agree with him. When the kids make fun of the guy, we're supposed to laugh at him too. Remember, "Show, do not tell". What we have seen is that Tenzin is not very good at his job. 

3. I'm not going to remember how many episodes I've seen when the show is released weekly. Now you're just pulling a straw man. 

Please, people, if you do wish to argue with me, argue with my points. The reason you guys "won" last time is that you DID tackle my points so when I did turn out to be wrong, I would have no choice to concede. So far, I'm mainly hearing.

1) Troll: Does anyone even know what this means anymore?
2) It's too early: Maybe, but that doesn't mean I can't critique, analyze, etc until maybe an element is fixed.
3) You're not invested: No shit! Why am I complaining? I am trying to explain WHY I am not as invested.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 9, 2012)

I do want to point out that there's nothing wrong with not enjoying a TV program. I've only seen about 3 minutes overall of My Little Pony:Friendship is magic and I can't understand all the adoration myself. Seeing people refer to the cast as "The *Mane* 6"?
That's an even worse pun than BoomerAang.

I grew up with the first iteration and for me, it'll always be something for little girls. No brony badge for this fella.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 9, 2012)

Maybe pro-bending was something that in Last Airbender would have been a background element, like all of aangs weird games he invents every 4 episode. But Last Airbender again had not only Aangs globe trotting but Zuko's plot literally running parallel to Aangs. We spent 2 seasons not even mentioning Sozins Comet more than what twice?


----------



## OS (May 9, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I do want to point out that there's nothing wrong with not enjoying a TV program. I've only seen about 3 minutes overall of My Little Pony:Friendship is magic and I can't understand all the adoration myself. Seeing people refer to the cast as "The *Mane* 6"?
> That's an even worse pun than BoomerAang.
> 
> I grew up with the first iteration and for me, it'll always be something for little girls. *No brony badge for this fella.*



You are going places


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> 1. The problem with your response is you aren't really countering the points. You say that I struggle with remembering the names is a sign that I'm not invested and "haven't been paying attention". But where have I been wrong? How would re-watching the show help at all? If my complaints ARE the reason I'm not invested, then how are they "invalidated"? All you're doing is confirming my claims by attacking me (I can't think of a better way to phrase that right now) instead of my points.
> 
> 2. True, but what little we have seen is not very impressive. The Water Bender suggests that a strike force is formed. That's a good idea because all Amon is going to do is abduct people until either he screws up or they all lose their bending. How does Tenzin respond? That will only create tensions. But does he propose a counter solution like he should? Nope. Instead, when he's accurately called out upon his lack of action, he instead insults the dude in front of everyone else. This is HIGHLY unprofessional and counterproductive.
> 
> ...



1. lol I'm not going to debate your points when you've me you don't even fully know what's going on in the show.  Go rewatch, get names and basic shit right then I'll take your complaints seriously.  You think in a publicized debate people will take a debater serious if he doesn't know basic terms?:mao

2. You know (or at least you would if you were paying attention during the episode) as well as I do that Tarrlok deliberately schemed to provoke Korra.  He tried reeling her in using his personality and showed up unannounced to Tenzin's house.  That's rude.  And did you see the new extended clip of this week's episode posted on the last page?  It reinforces my point.

3. No I'm really not.  It just means you're not only not paying attention to the show, but this thread as well.  Dunno how many times it's been posted here.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Maybe pro-bending was something that in Last Airbender would have been a background element, like all of aangs weird games he invents every 4 episode. But Last Airbender again had not only Aangs globe trotting but Zuko's plot literally running parallel to Aangs. We spent 2 seasons not even mentioning Sozins Comet more than what twice?



Now this is a good point!

but Zuko's story and Aang's were more-or-less, closely tied together. Sozins Comet was a little bit of an asspull, if I remember correctly, but that is another good point.

I think I would be happier with this is maybe they got the pro bending sport out of the way first. Some of the transitions are just choppy.

Like Korra teaming up with that water bending politician. They sort of build up the "yeah, we work well together as a team" thing but drop it almost immediately.

HOWEVER,

It's possible that the pro-bending tournament will lead to something involving Amon. Maybe some sort of invasion or something of the sort. This is an area I need wait a bit. With that said though, the transition back and forth between the two makes the narrative a little choppy. But we'll see.



> 1. lol I'm not going to debate your points when you've me you don't even fully know what's going on in the show. Go rewatch, get names and basic shit right then I'll take your complaints seriously. You think in a publicized debate people will take a debater serious if he doesn't know basic terms?:mao
> 
> 2. You know (or at least you would if you were paying attention during the episode) as well as I do that Tarrlok deliberately schemed to provoke Korra. He tried reeling her in using his personality and showed up unannounced to Tenzin's house. That's rude. And did you see the new extended clip of this week's episode posted on the last page? It reinforces my point.
> 
> 3. No I'm really not. It just means you're not only not paying attention to the show, but this thread as well. Dunno how many times it's been posted here.



1. lol, then don't respond if you can't bring anything to the table. I've said if I'm uninvested, it's BECAUSE of the faults I mentioned. Either you aren't reading or are just a fanboy. I've never been very good with names, even with shows I love. With characters who bore me, they're all just going to start blending together.

2. I said that earlier and that's part of why I'm complaining about the writing. We all know the water bender is going to be a villain, but they should've established this BEFORE Tenzin acted all douchey. Going up to the guys house wasn't a big deal and yeah, I will concede the Korra issue wasn't very honest. But this came AFTER the fact. Plus, as even Tenzin pointed out, she was saying "no" for the wrong reasons. 

3. As your best argument has been "You don't remember the names", which has little to do with my points, that is a Straw Man argument.

I say "the characters are boring and poorly written". 
You say, "you don't remember the names, therefore your statements aren't valid"

That is a straw man, and a bad one as "I don't remember the names because there are boring and poorly written"

If you respond, be sure to include that last sentence. Read it three or four times because 'that is my point'.

Edit again: No, I actually avoid extended clips/previews, etc. I prefer surprises.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 9, 2012)

Lolz. Probending is there to give Korra friends. Because honestly the holy godlike avatar would be stuck with Tenzin learning airbending or being the butt monkey of the Council. She DOES NOT HAVE A PLACE in republic city yet the setting demands she be there (and amon being a really good reason), so a very simple way to approach this is to make a 16 year old jock who is wide eyed country hick. Its something I can respect because its much different than globe trotting aang gang and lets me pick at korra as a person as she doesn't deal with things as a god like avatar or a genuis airbender ( ) because as the first episode points out, she can't really do in a realistic setting. She needs a place and she needs a believable amount of time to find it and a six episode training montage would be irritating.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

Actually that raises a good question. This season is "Book 1: Air".

What will be the next seasons be called?


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2012)

^"Season*s*" 



MartialHorror said:


> Sozins Comet was a little bit of an asspull, if I remember correctly, but that is another good point.



Okay, I'll bite, how was Sozin's Comet an asspull?



> 1. lol, then don't respond if you can't bring anything to the table. I've said if I'm uninvested, it's BECAUSE of the faults I mentioned. Either you aren't reading or are just a fanboy. I've never been very good with names, even with shows I love. With characters who bore me, they're all just going to start blending together.



I don't see what's funny from your end.  This all sounds like a personal problem, and if you can't solve then keep your complaints to yourself.



> 2. I said that earlier and that's part of why I'm complaining about the writing. We all know the water bender is going to be a villain, but they should've established this BEFORE Tenzin acted all douchey. Going up to the guys house wasn't a big deal and yeah, I will concede the Korra issue wasn't very honest. But this came AFTER the fact. Plus, as even Tenzin pointed out, she was saying "no" for the wrong reasons.



No we don't know that.  Did you watch the new clip yet?  And you can't use what Tenzin said to Korra there, that was an effect not a cause.  Tarrlok is a glory-seeker, which is against what Tenzin believes in.  They have history.  They have differences.  They can do that and not be enemies.  Accept it.



> 3. As your best argument has been "You don't remember the names", which has little to do with my points, that is a Straw Man argument.



It's not argument.  It's a statement, I'm not gonna debate your critique with you because you don't know what you're talking about



> I say "the characters are boring and poorly written".
> You say, "you don't remember the names, therefore your statements aren't valid"



You just simplified it.  Not knowing names is a way to say it.  Not knowing the name of a main character nearly halfway in the first season is another.



> Edit again: No, I actually avoid extended clips/previews, etc. I prefer surprises.



I wouldn't.  You definitely have some brushing up to do.


----------



## Pseudo (May 9, 2012)

Plot wise I'm not really interested in the show, but its art, characters and overall universe is wonderfully done.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 9, 2012)

Yeah I'm less concerned about the plot. I mean a regular old guy isn't going to matter much verses the avatar state unless you get into batman level of jobbing.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmmm, updates on my (controversial) feelings of the show.
> 
> First off, I retract what I said about the characters feeling like half-assed versions of the original show. While they seem to be becoming more and more generic, I can't say they're reminding me too much of the past characters.
> 
> ...



You are a sad sad person...

Still criticising a show with FIVE episodes because you dont want it to compare to the previous series...

Their love story is awkward? Okay... but they are TEENS that have known each other for weeks. You ever been a teen? Im genuinely surprised Mako didn't smash on the first night.

The story hasn't revealed Tenzin's plan or attempt at fixing the situation yet. Sit down and wait for more episodes...

Leave the fucking ponytail man alone.

5 episodes vs A Series with 3 seasons, you sad sad person...


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2012)

Everything I've seen about this show is not good at all.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

> Okay, I'll bite, how was Sozin's Comet an asspull?



Actually I made a mistake. It was the weakness that followed which bothered me and it was a minor one.



> I don't see what's funny from your end. This all sounds like a personal problem, and if you can't solve then keep your complaints to yourself.



It's laughable because 90% of criticism is 'personal'. When I say "2001: A Space Odyssey" is boring, that is personal. So am I not allowed to say that in a movie forum? If I were to go through all of the movies you liked and disliked, I would certainly find 'personal' complaints. 

When "The Last Airbender" came out, 99% of the fans complaints were directed from "they changed this or that", which is personal. Hell, my biggest complaint was the lack of humor, which is personal.

I'm shocked that you would say "keep it to yourself" when that is just some hypocritical B.S. You should be ashamed for even considering saying that.



> No we don't know that. Did you watch the new clip yet? And you can't use what Tenzin said to Korra there, that was an effect not a cause. Tarrlok is a glory-seeker, which is against what Tenzin believes in. They have history. They have differences. They can do that and not be enemies. Accept it.



That's....not...my.....point. 



> You just simplified it. Not knowing names is a way to say it. Not knowing the name of a main character nearly halfway in the first season is another.



*Sigh* Please, fanboys, try to find a better mouthpiece. I'm done repeating myself.

Wuzzman and Puedo: That's fine and even if you liked the plot, that's fine. Most reviewing in general comes from subjective feelings. I'm just startled how thin skinned some of the people here are.


----------



## Pseudo (May 9, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Yeah I'm less concerned about the plot. I mean a regular old guy isn't going to matter much verses the avatar state unless you get into batman level of jobbing.



It's not just Lok, I feel the same way about the original show. Avatar excels at characterization and the universe it has built is wonderful, but man other than Zuko's story I never felt the need to tune in every week to watch the Gaangs adventures.

Fans are insecure as hell though.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> It's laughable because 90% of criticism is 'personal'. When I say "2001: A Space Odyssey" is boring, that is personal. So am I not allowed to say that in a movie forum? If I were to go through all of the movies you liked and disliked, I would certainly find 'personal' complaints.



No.  You can have personal complaints when your shit.  But you don't. 
And this isn't a movie forum.



> When "The Last Airbender" came out, 99% of the fans complaints were directed from "they changed this or that", which is personal. Hell, my biggest complaint was the lack of humor, which is personal.
> 
> I'm shocked that you would say "keep it to yourself" when that is just some hypocritical B.S. You should be ashamed for even considering saying that


.

Why?  You're posts about Korra have been like Cirus' about everything else, alot of words not much smarts on the topic.




> That's....not...my.....point.



How is that not your point?  Did your memory fail you again?



> *Sigh* Please, fanboys, try to find a better mouthpiece. I'm done repeating myself.



I don't think it's intentional, you're just forgetting.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

Fleet Admiral: 





> You are a sad sad person...



Yes, critiquing- which is what I do with everything- makes me a sad, sad person. If you bitched about M. Night's "The Last Airbender", then you must TOO be a sad, sad, person. Then again, anyone who feels the need to insult about a disagreement about a TV show is more or less my definition of what a sad, sad person is.

It's a work of fiction dude, nothing to cry about.



> No. You can have personal complaints when your shit. But you don't.
> And this isn't a movie forum.



Er, rephrase that. Are you calling me shit? My points shit? Or did you forget to finish the sentence? 

lol, it is a movie forum, genius. It's a thread based on a TV show and I suspect if I made a thread of "The Last airbender" movie, fans would bitch more than praise. Threads are about discussion, which includes criticism.



> Why? You're posts about Korra have been like Cirus' about everything else, alot of words not much smarts on the topic.



I can't take this seriously, as it took you forever to actually respond to my points...which is even then, being generous. 



> How is that not your point? Did your memory fail you again?



It was how it was written. Here are some better ways to handle it

- We see how much of a glory seeker this guy is before it's stated. Show, not tell. 

- Make it hidden. Make Tenzin seem like he's just being unreasonable (like how he was with Pro Bending), while making the Water Bender seem like the better choice. By doing so, cut out the 'menacing stares', so it is kind of a surprise when it turns out that this guy is kind of a jerk.

- Flip it around. Maybe Tenzin is making a mistake and it's adding complexity to his character. He's not the perfect old sage. He's just as flawed as everyone else.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2012)

It's not the act of critiquing, it's how you're doing it.  You don't have critique everything, in this case just wait until it's finished if you're going to compare it to a complete work.

And make sure you actually watch it.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 9, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> It's not just Lok, I feel the same way about the original show. Avatar excels at characterization and the universe it has built is wonderful, but man other than Zuko's story I never felt the need to tune in every week to watch the Gaangs adventures.
> 
> Fans are insecure as hell though.



Hey you can have uber characters or uber plot, avatar delivered on the character, the world, the action, the awesome. I can live with that. Avatar was made with household names like Zuko, and Toph, and Aang and Sokka. I can show this to my kids as required reading.


----------



## Gunners (May 9, 2012)

Lol someone who skim read Wiki would have a better grasp of what's going on in the series than MartialHorror.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

Mider T said:


> It's not the act of critiquing, it's how you're doing it.  You don't have critique everything, in this case just wait until it's finished if you're going to compare it to a complete work.
> 
> And make sure you actually watch it.



People critique individual episodes all the time. Look at all the "Lost" threads. I can critique it that way and I will.



> Lol someone who skim read Wiki would have a better grasp of what's going on in the series than MartialHorror.
> Today 07:59 PM



See, people, this is a troll. It's someone who does not contribute anything while only flaming in order to make me angry. All it does it confirm my points. If a show was really great, more people would be able to shoot me down with actual arguments. Not......this...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 9, 2012)

Wow, you guys are really getting defensive.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Everything I've seen about this show is not good at all.



OK sure, that's what you think but why are you here?

???

I mean dude, stick to the Avengers and Aliens prequel thread if you're just gonna be a hit-and-run 1 post douche.


----------



## Gunners (May 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> See, people, this is a troll. It's someone who does not contribute anything while only flaming in order to make me angry. All it does it confirm my points. If a show was really great, more people would be able to shoot me down with actual arguments. Not......this...


Am I incorrect in claiming that someone who skimmed through wikipedia would have a better grasp of the series than you? They would remember the characters' names and they would know enough about Tenzin and Tarlok to reach the conclusion that Tenzin was justified in being short with Tarlok.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Am I incorrect in claiming that someone who skimmed through wikipedia would have a better grasp of the series than you? They would remember the characters' names and they would know enough about Tenzin and Tarlok to reach the conclusion that Tenzin was justified in being short with Tarlok.



If you really want to play with me, then I suggest you read through all our posts. I responded to both of those in detail, many times. 



> OK sure, that's what you think but why are you here?
> 
> ???
> 
> I mean dude, stick to the Avengers and Aliens prequel thread if you're just gonna be a hit-and-run 1 post douche.



lol....I would think that you would prefer a hit-and-run 1 post douche considering how testy you are around me,


----------



## Gunners (May 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> If you really want to play with me, then I suggest you read through all our posts. I responded to both of those in detail, many times.


You're one of those individuals who places too much value in what they see, I'm not really interested in playing with you. Making snide remarks is enough.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 9, 2012)

At least you somewhat like the show.

He might as well have said, "This show sucks".
That was the real intention anyhow.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

> You're one of those individuals who places too much value in what they see, I'm not really interested in playing with you. Making snide remarks is enough.



So you do admit that you are a troll?



> At least you somewhat like the show.
> 
> He might as well have said, "This show sucks".
> That was the real intention anyhow.



Ah, well at least that was a real response.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 9, 2012)

Alright Martial, the three animated actions shows getting the most attention are Korra, Young Justice, and Thundercats.

Is there one among those 3 that trumps the other 2?


----------



## Gunners (May 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> So you do admit that you are a troll?



Never denied it.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

I never watched "Young Justice" and never was a fan of "Thundercats". So "Korra" does interest me more than those.



> Never denied it.



lol, well at least you're honest *kisses*


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Fleet Admiral:
> 
> Yes, critiquing- which is what I do with everything- makes me a sad, sad person. If you bitched about M. Night's "The Last Airbender", then you must TOO be a sad, sad, person. Then again, anyone who feels the need to insult about a disagreement about a TV show is more or less my definition of what a sad, sad person is.
> 
> It's a work of fiction dude, nothing to cry about.



I quite clearly outlined that you are pathetic because you compare a show with FIVE episodes to a whole series with 3 seasons. That is flawed logic. You have no justification to even think that is a fair comparison and are clearly biased. I complain about shit all the time, but not something with 5 episodes, you might as well judge a 5 year old in being an unlawful and indecent person as well.

Nice job dodging the rest of my post though, I can see now you understand how pointless your complaints are.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 9, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Alright Martial, the three animated actions shows getting the most attention are Korra, Young Justice, and Thundercats.
> 
> Is there one among those 3 that trumps the other 2?



Young Justice.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Er, rephrase that. Are you calling me shit? My points shit? Or did you forget to finish the sentence?



"know your shit", my mistake.



> lol, it is a movie forum, genius. It's a thread based on a TV show and I suspect if I made a thread of "The Last airbender" movie, fans would bitch more than praise. Threads are about discussion, which includes criticism.



No it's not.  This is a Naruto forum, we just happen to be in a media section of it.  This entire section can be taken away and we'd still be on Naruto Forums.  But if you took Naruto away, well...it's obvious.
I dunno what's so hard to understand about "There's nothing wrong with criticism as long as you know what you're talking about"?  Do I need to type it in another language?  Google Translate is my friend.



> I can't take this seriously, as it took you forever to actually respond to my points...which is even then, being generous.



You can't take it seriously because the time elapsed?  Yeah Okay  I noticed how you didn't address anything I said.



> It was how it was written. Here are some better ways to handle it
> 
> - We see how much of a glory seeker this guy is before it's stated. Show, not tell.
> 
> ...



Maybe I'll take this to heart the day you become a television writer.  Or a writer who somehow influences Avatar.  Most people who are familiar with the show are aware who's side Tenzin is on.  They don't rage when the storytelling doesn't suit them, mostly because they haven't created a famous cartoon series praised for its storytelling in their lives.

You take yourself too seriously.  No amount of blogs or movie reviews you write will make you Bryke or have as much sway as real writers.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I quite clearly outlined that you are pathetic because you compare a show with FIVE episodes to a whole series with 3 seasons. That is flawed logic. You have no justification to even think that is a fair comparison and are clearly biased. I complain about shit all the time, but not something with 5 episodes, you might as well judge a 5 year old in being an unlawful and indecent person as well.
> 
> Nice job dodging the rest of my post though, I can see now you understand how pointless your complaints are.



I loved the first five episodes of "The Last Airbender". In fact, I might have loved those a little more than the rest only because Zuko still had a personality beyond angst. 

There was very little to criticize there.

But still, why would that anger you if I decide to critique them? I have no problem admitting when I'm wrong. When I was here last time arguing about how the characters resembled TLA's characters too much, I ultimately conceded I was mistaken. You respond to my points as if I am some sort of threat, which only makes you look worse. 

If I'm wrong, then either prove it or wait until I prove myself wrong. Fighting me so much on such a stupid thing only suggests I'm right.



> "know your shit", my mistake.



I would appreciate it if you would even acknowledge my argument here simply so I know that you've read it. One more time, when characters bore me, I dont tend to remember their names.



> No it's not. This is a Naruto forum, we just happen to be in a media section of it. This entire section can be taken away and we'd still be on Naruto Forums. But if you took Naruto away, well...it's obvious.
> I dunno what's so hard to understand about "There's nothing wrong with criticism as long as you know what you're talking about"? Do I need to type it in another language? Google Translate is my friend.



Except all you've got is my forgetting of their names. We're in "Konoha Theater", we talk about movies and TV shows and yes, criticism is what we talk about the most.



> You can't take it seriously because the time elapsed? Yeah Okay I noticed how you didn't address anything I said.



As you didn't address mine. I get tired of repeating myself.



> Maybe I'll take this to heart the day you become a television writer. Or a writer who somehow influences Avatar. Most people who are familiar with the show are aware who's side Tenzin is on. They don't rage when the storytelling doesn't suit them, mostly because they haven't created a famous cartoon series praised for its storytelling in their lives.
> 
> You take yourself too seriously. No amount of blogs or movie reviews you write will make you Bryke or have as much sway as real writers.



SO by this logic, no critic- amateur or professional- is allowed to criticize because they haven't made a movie or TV show? Once again, if you complained about the movie, then you wouldn't be allowed too either.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I loved the first five episodes of "The Last Airbender". In fact, I might have loved those a little more than the rest only because Zuko still had a personality beyond angst.
> 
> There was very little to criticize there.



That is solely your opinion.

Characters aren't allowed to angst? What the hell did you know about Zuko by that point?

Now understand that I don't want an answer to those questions^. You simply complain for the sake of it before you see any character or story development.



> But still, why would that anger you if I decide to critique them? I have no problem admitting when I'm wrong. When I was here last time arguing about how the characters resembled TLA's characters too much, I ultimately conceded I was mistaken. You respond to my points as if I am some sort of threat, which only makes you look worse.
> 
> If I'm wrong, then either prove it or wait until I prove myself wrong. Fighting me so much on such a stupid thing only suggests I'm right.



I think you're an idiot not a threat.

Argue all you want, YOU are the only person with these problems. Its pathetic how you try to justify being correct with such statements but avoid what Ive directly said to you in my posts.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I loved the first five episodes of "The Last Airbender". In fact, I might have loved those a little more than the rest only because Zuko still had a personality beyond angst.
> 
> There was very little to criticize there.
> 
> ...



No it doesn't.  I'll talk about your points when you rewatch the episodes.  You lost my trust that you aren't ignorant of most of the series right now.



> I would appreciate it if you would even acknowledge my argument here simply so I know that you've read it. One more time, when characters bore me, I dont tend to remember their names.



Personal problem.  You need to deal with it if you're going to seriously criticize in here.  Even if you couldn't it isn't hard to go back a few pages, they've been posted all over this thread.



> Except all you've got is my forgetting of their names. We're in "Konoha Theater", we talk about movies and TV shows and yes, criticism is what we talk about the most.



Konoha Theat*re* isn't a forum, it's a section.  That's a noob-tier mistake right there.



> As you didn't address mine. I get tired of repeating myself.



We aren't on equal ground here.  I know my shit, I've proven it.  You still have to earn that here.



> SO by this logic, no critic- amateur or professional- is allowed to criticize because they haven't made a movie or TV show? Once again, if you complained about the movie, then you wouldn't be allowed too either.



Everybody reading this right now, how many times have I said "It's okay to criticize if you know what you're talking about"?  Just for a 3rd party opinion.  Because this guy is either playing dumb or has an incapacitating memory storage.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

> That is solely your opinion.
> 
> Characters aren't allowed to angst? What the hell did you know about Zuko by that point?
> 
> Now understand that I don't want an answer to those questions^. You simply complain for the sake of it before you see any character or story development.



No, no, no, no. Once again, please consider what's been said before jumping to conclusions like that. "Criticism" is 90% opinion and I've constantly stressed here that you don't have to agree. YES, THAT IS MY OPINION! There is nothing wrong about him becoming angsty, in fact, that would be the only real way to develop him. I just preferred Zuko at he was during his earlier episodes. 



> I think you're an idiot not a threat.
> 
> Argue all you want, YOU are the only person with these problems. Its pathetic how you try to justify being correct with such statements but avoid what Ive directly said to you in my posts.



Yes, I am idiot for having an opinion. And...I've...said....I....seemed to be the only one with these problems, that doesn't mean I can't express them.



> Mider T said:
> 
> 
> > No it doesn't.  I'll talk about your points when you rewatch the episodes.  You lost my trust that you aren't ignorant of most of the series right now.
> ...



You know what, if I need to rewatch the show, you need to brush up on what constitutes as proper debating and critiquing skills. You don't know how to do either.

Most criticism comes from "personal problems". Once again, "The Last Airbender" movie taking out the humor/changing stuff is a personal problem. 

You haven't proven anything. Well, anything that would work in your favor.

Except YOU don't know what your talking about. Congratulations, you remember the names better than I can. That's all you've got because you certainly don't know what makes good storytelling.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> You know what, if I need to rewatch the show, you need to brush up on what constitutes as proper debating and critiquing skills. You don't know how to do either.
> 
> Most criticism comes from "personal problems". Once again, "The Last Airbender" movie taking out the humor/changing stuff is a personal problem.
> 
> ...



There's nothing wrong with my debating skills, I'm not debating the show with you.  I'm reprimanding you for trying to bs everyone here as if you knew what you were talking about.  Don't try to hide behind "Everyone has an opinion" just shows you were backed into a corner. 

You not remembering names was just the first point that I knew you were absent-minded, you just proved it when you kept trying to bring up examples.  Go rewatch the FIVE episodes.  Don't stop at four.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 9, 2012)

All those websites should burn their positive reviews of Korra episodes. 
They obviously don't know good storytelling either.

Screw you AVclub with all your B+'s and A's.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

Mider T said:


> There's nothing wrong with my debating skills, I'm not debating the show with you.  I'm reprimanding you for trying to bs everyone here as if you knew what you were talking about.  Don't try to hide behind "Everyone has an opinion" just shows you were backed into a corner.
> 
> You not remembering names was just the first point that I knew you were absent-minded, you just proved it when you kept trying to bring up examples.  Go rewatch the FIVE episodes.  Don't stop at four.



lol, I use the "opinion" thing quite often outside of this place, so now you're being presumptuous. 

I did watch the first five episodes, I merely got the number wrong. Well, I think I have. The last one I watched was leading to the finals in the pro-bending tournament. 

But go ahead and cling to the names thing if that makes you feel better, Mider. 



> All those websites should burn their positive reviews of Korra episodes.
> They obviously don't know good storytelling either.
> 
> Screw you AVclub with all your B+'s and A's.



Well if you're going to censor one side, you might as well do the other one too. 

Here's the thing, Super, I believe that a good argument can justify anything. If someone tried to argue that M. Night's "The Last Airbender" was a great movie, far superior to the cartoon, I wouldn't judge them based on the conclusion, but on how they approach it. 

So if you say the storytelling in "Korra" is superb and give a good argument as to why, then we're cool. Hell, if you're even at least honest about having an opinion, fine too. There's no real rules as to why we like or dislike characters. 

But I haven't seen ANY of that here. All I've seen are a bunch of thin skinned little girls crying because I don't share their opinions. It's really sad that flames, trolls and straw man arguments are not only all you've got, but is apparently condoned enough to where no one is calling that shit out. 

This thread fails not because of "The Legend of Korra" and it's 'potential' problems. It fails because of you.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I use the "opinion" thing quite often outside of this place, so now you're being presumptuous.
> 
> I did watch the first five episodes, I merely got the number wrong. Well, I think I have. The last one I watched was leading to the finals in the pro-bending tournament.
> 
> But go ahead and cling to the names thing if that makes you feel better, Mider.



lol weak.  I told you why your opinion isn't valid.  I advised you rewatch the episodes.  I told you it wasn't just about the names.I have doubts that your memory is that bad given all your reviews.

Give it up, you lost.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

> lol weak. I told you why your opinion isn't valid. I advised you rewatch the episodes. I told you it wasn't just about the names.I have doubts that your memory is that bad given all your reviews.
> 
> Give it up, you lost.



I actually usually have to rely on imdb to get the names right, especially when it's not in english. This might not qualify as proof, but I'm often vague on a lot of the names when it comes to more obscure samurai films because imdb doesn't always include the names. 

Once again, learn how to debate/critique before you wish to play with someone who lives off cinema. 

lol, random note, I caved in and watched the preview. Turns out I was correct about Amon attacking the Pro-bending finals. So looks like the two subplots will clash together afterall.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2012)

Okay?  I don't know how to debate because you just explained how you deal with your problem?  Good for you?

So what did you think about Tarlok and Tenzin in the preview?  Tenzin actually, you know working?  And Tarlok agreeing with him? 

Tarlok is the waterbender speaking in case you've forgotten.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 9, 2012)

I don't want Martialhorror to feel lonely so here's another bad review of the entire series so far to complement his.



> I do like the show so far, but it’s also kind of disappointing.
> 
> It’s not half as…complete as A:TLA was. And by that, I mean that A:TLA was perfect. Despite being a show for younger audiences, it delivered thought-provoking ideas while maintaining an enjoyable, fun feel.
> 
> ...



And no, I do not agree with this review in the slightest.
Here's the thing though, at least this person lays out what he or she doesn't enjoy. That's a whole lot better than some idiot coming in here and saying,

"From what I've seen, this show is not good"

That's great dummy, anything else to add?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

lol, those two points weren't meant to go together.

It depends how they go about it. The problem with a teaser is we don't get the full context. For all we know, Tarlok is scheming. It's sort of like him claiming that he tried to talk down Korra. Did he? Or was it token protest?

But it is certainly another example of my complaining coming too early. Once again, I have no problem being proven wrong. I do want to like the show, you know. My post wasn't intended to be a big deal, just me getting thoughts off my chest. You guys were the ones who turned it into a bitch-fest.

Edit: I do agree with the review except that I'm not judging the series as a whole. I'm judging it so far.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> On the other hand, I'm not liking how everything is playing out. The love story is awkward, cliched and is being too rushed. I mean, Aang and Katara had like...three seasons to develop that relationship? So far, Korra and...I can't even remember his name have had three episodes.


And Korra's story is much shorter, so the pace is going to be much faster. They're also older characters, so the handling is going to be different.
And what's not awkward about a love tetrahedron?


> Tenzin seems unnecessarily hostile towards him when he's yet really to do anything evil.


Tenzin has a short temper, especially when those he cares about are involved. Tarrlok is clearly endangering Korra and comparing himself to Aang, Tenzin's father.


> This would've been better if they showed a failed attempt at diplomacy between Benders and non-Benders.


That's likely the story behind the confrontation between Aang and Yakone forty-odd years ago.

And Tenzin isn't meant to handle everything or to be able to solve every problem; he admits as such in the first episode. It's Korra's time to help Republic City but she has to grow before she truly can.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> But it is certainly another example of my complaining coming too early. Once again, I have no problem being proven wrong. I do want to like the show, you know. My post wasn't intended to be a big deal, just me getting thoughts off my chest. You guys were the ones who turned it into a bitch-fest.
> 
> Edit: I do agree with the review except that I'm not judging the series as a whole. I'm judging it so far.



See you say that yet you still haven't tried to re-educate yourself by watching the episode, and when people bring evidence contracting yours you bring up the classic "opinion" excuse.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

> See you say that yet you still haven't tried to re-educate yourself by watching the episode, and when people bring evidence contracting yours you bring up the classic "opinion" excuse.



Well, I can't do a lot about watching them until they start playing again. My computer is too slow for watching that kind of stuff. You say "the episode", but which one are you talking about exactly considering I've complained about the love triangle episode and the council episode? I'm presuming the newest one involving the finals hasn't come out yet...

I presume you said 'contradict'. But when have I been contradicted? Forgetting the names, in this current debate, have I gotten anything wrong? My theories might be wrong and my complaints might be resolved later on, but we don't know that yet.

as for the opinion thing, once again, I believe all film criticism comes from personal opinion. You and I probably agree that "interesting characters make a movie/tv show/book/etc interesting", right? But we disagree as to what makes characters interesting. Because that's impossible to really explain. You know Tetra, right? Most of our nastier debates have been based on this whole concept. So I didn't start it just for you, or anyone else here.

Dragonus Nesha: Congratulations. You have easily presented the best argument to my points in this whole thread. The only thing I'll respond to is the failed diplomacy point. I would've liked to have seen Tenzin himself try to do it- and them show Tenzin doing it- as we could see why we should support him on-screen.


----------



## thepinkinferno1 (May 9, 2012)

Does anyone know when episode 6 of Korra is coming out?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 9, 2012)

Do you know the typical schedule for the episode releases?


----------



## Kirito (May 9, 2012)

> A:TLOK is not that. It does have some substance, but something’s missing. Despite the fact that all the characters are older and the entire show is a little darker and more serious than the previous one, it feels so much more childish. There’s no gradual building of issues. There’s “this is Korra” and “this is the problem” and “this is what Korra will have to face” and I don’t know how to say it exactly but it’s bland. And I feel like all this love drama is cheapening it further. It’s so trivial.
> 
> There’s also the fact that the show dedicates one episode for every conflict. Like, really?



As much as I agree that the love drama is getting pretentious, this guy is just whining that the world building is gone and the humor has darkened.

But episodic conflicts and bland?



Lol 5 episodes in dude, 5 episodes in.


----------



## axellover2 (May 9, 2012)

Not saying that anything should be beyond criticism, but most of the complaints for the show just seem odd or not well thought out considering that there has only been 5 episodes. Its obvious that its all building up towards something, and people seem to miss the point of why the episodes have been the way they are.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 9, 2012)

5 episodes is almost half of the first season though. Regardless of whether you agree with the criticisms, you have to acknowledge that.


----------



## Kirito (May 9, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> 5 episodes is almost half of the first season though. Regardless of whether you agree with the criticisms, you have to acknowledge that.



I thought Korra has been slated for 24?


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2012)

12 for the first season
14 for the second.


----------



## axellover2 (May 9, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> 5 episodes is almost half of the first season though. Regardless of whether you agree with the criticisms, you have to acknowledge that.



I know. It just seems weird when people compare it to A:TLA, which was so much longer and so different.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> The only thing I'll respond to





> is the failed diplomacy point. I would've liked to have seen Tenzin himself try to do it- and them show Tenzin doing it- as we could see why we should support him on-screen.


The problem with this is the focus of the episode (and the series) is on Korra, not Tenzin. Adding in such a scene would pull away from expanding on Korra's character and from setting up Tarrlok's.
We may not see much of Tenzin's diplomatic tactics but we do see their effects, or lack there of.

And I don't think Tarrlok is being set up to become a villain; he's simply a part of the problem between benders and non-benders and a personification of sentiments Korra shares, at least initially.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2012)

Wait, am I seeing Lance Henrikson as Amon's second-in-command?

Why are the biggest stars in these shows supporting villains? Lance as....ninja dude (is it a surprise that I've forgotten his name?) and Jason Isaacs as Zhao.



> The problem with this is the focus of the episode (and the series) is on Korra, not Tenzin. Adding in such a scene would pull away from expanding on Korra's character and from setting up Tarrlok's.
> We may not see much of Tenzin's diplomatic tactics but we do see their effects, or lack there of.
> 
> And I don't think Tarrlok is being set up to become a villain; he's simply a part of the problem between benders and non-benders and a personification of sentiments Korra shares, at least initially.



This might've been helped if the show was longer, then it would have time to do a lot more. But nice response. The only reason I didnt respond to the rest is that you successfully countered my points.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 9, 2012)

I wouldn't really consider Zhao a supporting villain, at least in regards to Book 1.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 9, 2012)

If a name for Amon's second-in-command had ever been mentioned in the show I'd get on your case about it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 9, 2012)

It seems to me that M. Night Shyamalan's _The Last Airbender_ film has not been well-received by either hardcore fans of this series or casual audiences, but I have noticed that the actress who played Yue in that film is now providing the voice of Asami Sato in this series. Is that an indication that the creators of the original series were so impressed by her role that they offered her a role in this series? If so, I would find that to be very impressive, indeed.


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2012)

I doubt anyone was impressed by anything in that movie.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 9, 2012)

I was impressed by how bad it was.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 9, 2012)

When Tahno was talking to Korra and referred to her as Uh-vatar, I thought it was a slight dig at the film.

Knowing that M. Night is very selective with the tweets he responds to, I sent one off a month ago asking what he thought about The Legend Of Korra.
Probably won't get an answer on that anytime soon.


----------



## Klue (May 10, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I was impressed by how bad it was.



I think you speak for all of us.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I doubt anyone was impressed by anything in that movie.



Then how did the actress receive a role in the proper and canonical series?


----------



## Klue (May 10, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Then how did the actress receive a role in the proper and canonical series?



Probably for the lulz.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Probably for the lulz.



Sounds reasonable.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 10, 2012)

Nah, if they did it for the "lulz", then they are dissing in their own fanbase by not taking their work seriously. More than likely they liked her voice, so cast her.

It's also possible they were okay with the movie, as there have been worse adaptations (Dragonball Evolution).

I think the movie is dull, but I did like the sets.


----------



## Austeria (May 10, 2012)

So I've watched the first five episodes of Korra. Being the big ATLA fan that I am, I was ready to LOVE and embrace TLOK. But unfortunately, I must admit that Korra so far has failed to really engage me. I just don't find it as interesting as ATLA. And after thinking about it, I think these are my main qualms with the series:

1) It's too "Hollywood" in setting, storytelling style, and characters.

Setting:
One of the main draws of ATLA for me was the fact that its tone was so different from other western animations. The setting of the villages, forests, deserts, vast unknown lands, etc. made me feel excited about each episode because it gave me a chance to explore more of the mystical Avatar world. There's a certain air of spirituality and depth that exists in a lot of the settings of the episodes; from the placid, icy landscapes of the Water Tribes to the symbolic "protective" walls of promised utopia, Ba Sing Se, everything seemed intriguing. There's this hidden message of virtue in simplicity and it really made me realize how beautiful the world is. In TLOK, Republic City is like the Avatar world equivalent of New York. It's big city bustling with different types of people of different cultural and socio-economic background. I see the intrigue and potential in this type of setting but it's also very generic (how many movies are set in big cities versus an Asian-inspired mythical world?) and less fantastical.

Storytelling:
Korra sees problem of the episode, Korra does some flashy, brash action to try to solve it, lesson learned. ATLA also had some of this pattern (Zuko field trips, anyone?), but it seemed more organic in the way that the Gaang often times just gets tangled into things instead of jumping straight into them. For example, the swamp episode in which the swamp was calling out to Aang. Or the pirate episode.

Now to prevent anyone from accusing me from being unfair, let's just look at the first couple ATLA episodes. The Boy in the Iceberg was mainly just an introduction. The conflict arises when Aang accidentally sets off an explosion. The is a steady buildup, we don't immediately learn about Aang or Zuko but we get a glimpse of their backgrounds which builds anticipation. The episode continues into the second one, in which Zuko attacks. From watching these two episodes, we get the feeling of a fateful encounter resulting from one innocent mistake. My point here is that things are laid out as if they're "meant to be" and episodes carry over smoothly. I needed and wanted to be patient enough to wait to see how things unravel, and I can't seem to have the same experience with TLOK.

Characters:
Mako is fangirl bait and not only he is bait in real life, he is bait in the TLOK universe. If Bolin shared more of his brother's genes in terms of looks, Korra would probably be attracted to him too. This type of thing just doesn't sit well with me, because a) it seems to be a cheap fanservice to the fangirls, and b) if I wanted to watch this much teenage drama I would go watch something else that has plenty of that. Yes, Mako could be an attractive guy, and yes, attractive guys get all the attractive girls, but can we not have the intense focus on his love life distract from the main focus of other more important things like Amon and the Equalists? I'm saying this especially because this series is going to be shorter than ATLA and we don't have much time to be wasted on fanservice or too much plot-irrelevant character development. The love story of Aang and Katara was very very rarely the focus on any episode and when it was, it was because it mattered (ie. when Aang had to let go of Katara to unlock his chakra). Dabbling too much in this teenage drama just makes the show a bit cheaper than it could be, in my opinion.

Also, as of now the characters' motivations are less "deep" than those in ATLA. Like Zuko said, "normal teenagers worry about bad skin, I don't have that luxury because my father decided to teach me a permanent lesson on my face!" The whole pro-bending tournament just doesn't quite excite me the same way as when the Gaang was fighting real Fire Nation baddies or even the Unagi. There's no real life-death urgency aside from Amon and he hasn't completely taken over the show as the resident bad guy yet in terms of display of terror and things that bad guys do. And while in ATLA I was able to sympathize with Zuko and Katara, I am less able to with Korra because she hasn't proven to be anything but an overconfident teenager with no real personal demons or beef with anyone. Amon hasn't really done anything horrible to her. But I'm confident this will improve later on (along with the creative display of bending skills, not pro-bending please) in the series so it's just my little criticism for now.

2) The pacing isn't right.

It's trying to fit as much as it can into one episode because it only has 12 episodes. I don't have too much time to contemplate about the characters and internalize their thoughts and actions because I don't have time to catch a breath. Sometimes I wish they had extended some character moments, putting in more still frames or something. I liked those serene moments where the Gaang would just hug and the "camera" focuses on the rising sun or something in ATLA and I think TLOK could use more of those.


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2012)

In that one quick shot of Aang...is that Kuei standing behind him?


----------



## Wuzzman (May 10, 2012)

Austeria -> I am to smart for a kid show. But I enjoyed the previous title (by the same writers) because it was so much more mature


----------



## Gunners (May 10, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I use the "opinion" thing quite often outside of this place, so now you're being presumptuous.
> 
> I did watch the first five episodes, I merely got the number wrong. Well, I think I have. The last one I watched was leading to the finals in the pro-bending tournament.
> 
> ...





Austeria said:


> So I've watched the first five episodes of Korra. Being the big ATLA fan that I am, I was ready to LOVE and embrace TLOK. But unfortunately, I must admit that Korra so far has failed to really engage me. I just don't find it as interesting as ATLA. And after thinking about it, I think these are my main qualms with the series:
> 
> 1) It's too "Hollywood" in setting, storytelling style, and characters.
> 
> ...












In all seriousness I don't mind reading complaints so long as it is not complaints for the sake of complaints (which is how I view MH's statements). 

Regarding Austeria's statements, certain aspects I can understand in the sense that somethings are like Marmite. I could understand why people dislike the new setting but for me I find it enjoyable it is interesting to see how the creators have created a new world within the world that already existed, interesting to see the flow of time yada yada yada. 

Regarding the story pace, to an extent I agree with you, things are moving at a fast paced when they could be fleshed out however I think this comes down to the writers having a limited amount of time to work with. That being said I don't think it detracts from the episodes it just creates a feeling of disappointment as I feel the writers could provide more episodes to view. 

Can't be bothered to read/go over the rest.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 10, 2012)

I think the show is moving at a slow pace personally. Korra training is glacial, Amon can still threaten the city (and make them yield) and the korra hasn't moved beyond pro-bending.


----------



## Klue (May 10, 2012)

Next episode is scheduled for May 19th - no break so far.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 10, 2012)

I for sure thought there'd be a break after the 6th episode.
Makes me wonder about the percentage of progress for the second season.


----------



## Raiden (May 10, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> I think the show is moving at a slow pace personally. Korra training is glacial, Amon can still threaten the city (and make them yield) and the korra hasn't moved beyond pro-bending.



I think the last point addresses the first. She pulled out a win in the first pro bending match after some training for air bending. She seemed a lot more steady  in her last fight, and landed a huge knock out. There's certainly improvement of her skill. It just takes  a backdrop to all the other things going on (Amon, romance).


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2012)

Wat.  That's a break right there, no episode this week?

EDIT: Here's the preview for those who don't live in the US Link removed


----------



## MartialHorror (May 10, 2012)

Well, I re-watched the first two episodes and can sum up my disappointment in a paragraph

I much prefer "The Last Airbender"'s breezy, laid back pacing. It didn't feel the need to rush it's story nor force its development. It just allowed the characters to develop and develop, leaving way for my favorite aspect of the show: It's humor. While "The Legend of Korra" does occasionally re-capture its greatness and is also able to make its own greatness, it's just so hurried so far, as if it's trying to get itself over with. While this actually means that the pacing is faster and tighter, the character development doesn't work quite as well and the humor is just...lacking compared to the original.

Ironically, that was my main complaint towards M. Night's movie. It was too rushed and took out everything I love about the show. Granted, "Korra" is still much more successful than the live action movie, but it's being more conventional and is toning down the elements that I even bothered watching the first show for. 

Obviously if you liked the first show for different reasons, "Korra" might not seem inferior to you.


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2012)

Korra has far less time to establish itself.  Is my answer to that.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 10, 2012)

That is actually not a very good response because...so was the movie, and people were far less merciful towards that.

With that said, whose decision was that? I know that the studio was interfering up until the end of the first show, so wouldn't be surprised if they did that again. Or did the creators decide they wanted a leaner, quicker story?

I do want to re-state that I wouldn't call the faster pace a bad thing, it just is going against what I liked about the first show. I stress "I liked".


----------



## Amatsu (May 10, 2012)

Well considering I've never found the "humor" in Avatar to be all that funny I'm all for a more leaner, tighter story.

Though I will agree with the character development being bad. Then again its not like they did all that well with the last airbender. Zuko and Iroh were the only characters I would have considered with even a remote sense of good character development and progression.


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> That is actually not a very good response because...so was the movie, and people were far less merciful towards that.
> 
> With that said, whose decision was that? I know that the studio was interfering up until the end of the first show, so wouldn't be surprised if they did that again. Or did the creators decide they wanted a leaner, quicker story?
> 
> I do want to re-state that I wouldn't call the faster pace a bad thing, it just is going against what I liked about the first show. I stress "I liked".



We really comparing the movie to the series? 
The movie was ripped to shreds because of the "creative changes" Shmaylan made.  The only time constraint argument was removing the Kyoshi warriors from the film (they were originally there.)

Not sure who decided on the length though


----------



## MartialHorror (May 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> We really comparing the movie to the series?
> The movie was ripped to shreds because of the "creative changes" Shmaylan made.  The only time constraint argument was removing the Kyoshi warriors from the film (they were originally there.)
> 
> Not sure who decided on the length though



lol, you know Mider T, here is part of my problem with your debating/critiquing skills. When I explained my problems with the show, you did not defend it. You made excuses for it.

I have no problem with comparing the movie to the series because it is an adaptation and I am secure in my fan status in regard to the series. Plus, the movie was actually more faithful to the plot and characters than fans tend to acknowledge. Yes, there were changes. But for the most part, they were changes I could understand. The only reason it failed was because
-the acting.
- the crappy dialogue which was too much exposition
- the changes to bending (honestly, I didnt care about this, but I can see why everyone else did)
- The lack of humor.

It was a hollow shell of the first show because it failed to understand why it worked, but it did suffer the same problem I'm having with "Korra". Too much to fit in for the amount of time it has. There is a reason 95% of the dialogue is exposition (explanations). The Kyoshi Warrior subplot would've made it worse, but the only way a movie would truly work is by cutting each "book" in half. Then it could build its narrative with the right kind of pacing, being true to the story while retaining the soul of its source material. 

"Korra" obviously has more time than a 2 hour movie does, but once again, both "Korra" and the movie are toning down what I liked about the first TV show (although "Korra" at least has some of that gold).


----------



## Superstarseven (May 10, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Well considering I've never found the "humor" in Avatar to be all that funny I'm all for a more leaner, tighter story.
> 
> Though I will agree with the character development being bad. Then again its not like they did all that well with the last airbender. Zuko and Iroh were the only characters I would have considered with even a remote sense of good character development and progression.



Sokka never existed.


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2012)

What are you guys even talking about? 

Post Korra spoilers or GTFO!


----------



## Benzaiten (May 11, 2012)

I'd like to know as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2012)

We're sodomizing fanboys, and it's your turn Klue.


----------



## Amatsu (May 11, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Sokka never existed.



I like to pretend he didn't. Then again he was so far in the background he practically didn't anyways. Unless you know they actually tried to put some effort into letting the non bender do something.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 11, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> I'd like to know as well.



Some nonsense about character development not existing in the original show.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 11, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> "Korra" obviously has more time than a 2 hour movie does, but once again, both "Korra" and the movie are toning down what I liked about the first TV show (although "Korra" at least has some of that gold).



You insufferable simpleton... Korra so far has exactly as much time as a 2 hour movie(FIVE episodes), and yet you continue to compare it to an entire series with 3 seasons


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 11, 2012)

So, in the preview for the newest episode, a company called "Cabbage Corp" was mentioned; is that the "legacy" that the creators said that the Cabbage Merchant would have, I wonder?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2012)

> You insufferable simpleton... Korra so far has exactly as much time as a 2 hour movie(FIVE episodes), and yet you continue to compare it to an entire series with 3 seasons



*sigh* Have I not said to you that I'm comparing it to the first FIVE episodes of TLA, many times now? I believe it's your turn for the sodomy. 



> So, in the preview for the newest episode, a company called "Cabbage Corp" was mentioned; is that the "legacy" that the creators said that the Cabbage Merchant would have, I wonder?



The Cabbage Merchant was the best character in the show too. They should a spin-off, starring him. You don't fuck with the cabbage.

But I'd presume that yes, that will be tied to him.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 11, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> So, in the preview for the newest episode, a company called "Cabbage Corp" was mentioned; is that the "legacy" that the creators said that the Cabbage Merchant would have, I wonder?



On the nose, DDJ. On. The. Nose.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 11, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> *sigh* Have I not said to you that I'm comparing it to the first FIVE episodes of TLA, many times now? I believe it's your turn for the sodomy.



All the amazing quirks of TLA were not present in just its first 5 episodes Not even close.

You constantly bring up character development in TLA, but Korra hasn't had a chance to incorporate that just yet. Character development was no where to be seen in the first 5 eps of TLA, so you lose now...


----------



## Narutossss (May 11, 2012)

I honestly don't see this show surpassing the original, it was that good... but close is more than enough for me. I also hope this show doesn't drag too long, a season or possibly two is all I really want.


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> I honestly don't see this show surpassing the original, it was that good... but close is more than enough for me. I also hope this show doesn't drag too long, a season or possibly two is all I really want.



Only two seasons, why? 

An example of something continuing for too long would be the Simpsons or South Park.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 11, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> On the nose, DDJ. On. The. Nose.



You are being serious, and not sarcastic, I hope?

As for the current main subject of discussion, I definitely believe that it is still far too early in this series to compare it to the original series. I actually like how this series is moving at a faster pace than did the original series, because the original series was slightly too slow to move into its main action. Perhaps after this series has lasted for a full season, a more thorough and accurate comparison could be made between it and the first series?


----------



## Superstarseven (May 11, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> I honestly don't see this show surpassing the original, it was that good... but close is more than enough for me. I also hope this show doesn't drag too long, a season or possibly two is all I really want.



What, are you getting tired of the show already?
I doubt that the show is going to wear out it's welcome after 26 episodes.
It'll last as long as Mike and Bryan want it to.


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> You are being serious, and not sarcastic, I hope?



Come on man


----------



## Judecious (May 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Only two seasons, why?
> 
> An example of something continuing for too long would be the Simpsons or South Park.



I agree.  The Simpsons isn't even good anymore.


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2012)

The interactive game on Nick is finished!

Bolin is 16, Mako is 18.
Bolin has an inferiority complex towards Mako.
That pro-bending announcer used to cover the Triad's crimes as a reporter, he is 40.


----------



## Gunners (May 11, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> You are being serious, and not sarcastic, I hope?


----------



## Judecious (May 11, 2012)

Mider T said:


> The interactive game on Nick is finished!
> 
> Bolin is 16, Mako is 18.
> Bolin has an inferiority complex towards Mako.
> That pro-bending announcer used to cover the Triad's crimes as a reporter, he is 40.



So BolinxKorra is confirmed?


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2012)

Wat.  Where do you get that from?


----------



## Bioness (May 11, 2012)

Judecious said:


> So BolinxKorra is confirmed?





Let the shipping wars continue!


----------



## Kirito (May 11, 2012)

Mider T said:


> The interactive game on Nick is finished!
> 
> Bolin is 16, Mako is 18.
> *Bolin has an inferiority complex towards Mako.*
> That pro-bending announcer used to cover the Triad's crimes as a reporter, he is 40.



Wow, Brolin complex character confirmed. It's hard to laugh and act like a clown when you have an inferiority complex with your brother of all people, yet he pulls it off like a natural


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

Whoa, Tenzin and Lin, Bryke are not kidding around with this shipping business.  Might as well open a port.


----------



## Friday (May 12, 2012)

the shipping thing is getting old
the other countries' advisors were awkwardly in the background.


----------



## Synn (May 12, 2012)

Shippings... lol


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

Friday said:


> the shipping thing is getting old
> the other countries' advisors were awkwardly in the background.



They're weak.  All they do is go along with either Tenzin or Tarrlok's opinion, that's probably why they are where they are now.


----------



## Friday (May 12, 2012)

wtf is going on?


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

Why did I just get reminded of the ending of the movie Dodgeball: A True Underdog story?


----------



## Friday (May 12, 2012)

Honestly, this shit is scary as fuck. I would be shitting my pants if this was happening.

And the announcer is breaking the 4th wall a little.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2012)

How the heck did they sneak in those electricity gauntlets into the arena with the metalbending corps putting the place under such heavy surveillance?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 12, 2012)

No wonder the Wolfbats are the defending champions. They've got the referees in their pockets.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2012)

I want a poodle-pony.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

Fucking epic episode, TLA never used effects like the ones that were used when the Equalists came out of the shadows.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 12, 2012)

Dat music.

Dat Glorious Revolution.

Dat Amon.

Dat Lin.

Oh god this episode is the best episode ever.


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2012)

Dat LinxTenzin, lol.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

The Equalists are nothing more than terrorists at this point.  As soon as the started electrocuting innocents (the announcer) they lost legitimacy IMO.


----------



## Friday (May 12, 2012)

I like how the non-speaking chi-blockers with the electric glove thingamajig (I was confused, can they not chi block without this?) kinda look like katara


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 12, 2012)

Spider-Lin, Spider-Lin. Does whatever a spider can.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2012)

Mider T said:


> The Equalists are nothing more than terrorists at this point.  As soon as the started electrocuting innocents (the announcer) they lost legitimacy IMO.


They already were. They've been attacking Benders for who knows how long.


----------



## Friday (May 12, 2012)

And what was with the ref? What was the whole point of that? How are we supposed to take probending seriously when we see that there's cheating? I'm hoping that'll get resolved somehow with the plot because that makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2012)

Friday said:


> And what was with the ref? What was the whole point of that? How are we supposed to take probending seriously when we see that there's cheating? I'm hoping that'll get resolved somehow with the plot because that makes no fucking sense.



cause real sports are never fixed,and no one ever trys to cheat


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2012)

Friday said:


> I like how the non-speaking chi-blockers with the electric glove thingamajig (I was confused, can they not chi block without this?) kinda look like katara



It lets them get through the metal armor, for one. and also the point was to basically advertise the fact that anyone can stand up to the benders.


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2012)

Friday said:


> And what was with the ref? What was the whole point of that?



To set up the whole second part of the episode?


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2012)

Friday said:


> And what was with the ref? What was the whole point of that? How are we supposed to take probending seriously when we see that there's cheating? I'm hoping that'll get resolved somehow with the plot because that makes no fucking sense.



You don't believe refs are paid off in sporting events? How does that not make any sense?

Refs "blow" calls all of the time.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

Friday said:


> And what was with the ref? What was the whole point of that? How are we supposed to take probending seriously when we see that there's cheating? I'm hoping that'll get resolved somehow with the plot because that makes no fucking sense.



Somebody has never watched sports before.


----------



## Bringer (May 12, 2012)

There is a difference.

In real life when something is fixed no one notices in sports.

Here the announcer clearly states that there cheating.

The ref needs to get fired.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 12, 2012)

You know, I _would_ like to complain that Legend Of Korra is sandwiched between episodes of Spongebob but the reality is that after 12 or 13 years, Spongebob is still Nick's highest rated show.

So it's more of a help than a hindrance when it comes to Korra's own Nielsen viewership count. Either way I see Young Justice as LOK's true lead-in show.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 12, 2012)

fight at the end was cool. the rest was boring.


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> There is a difference.
> 
> In real life when something is fixed no one notices in sports.
> 
> ...



hi welcome to kid tv shows, they have exposition


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2012)

I feel like it was implied by Amon that the audience doesn't care if the players get away with cheating as long as it's an entertaining match. And if people are willing to pay for it, the pro-bending heads are willing to turn a blind eye.


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2012)

which is exactly what happens in real life.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2012)

I wouldn't know. I've literally never watched a full professional sports match in my life.


----------



## Kisame (May 12, 2012)

Fuck fuck fuck!

Someone link me the episode, all sites that I google don't work!!


----------



## Superstarseven (May 12, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> fight at the end was cool. the rest was boring.



Sure it was buddy, sure it was.


----------



## Friday (May 12, 2012)

In real sports, people may cheat, but more discretely. Here, they were clearly cheating, multiple times, and it was being announced. It was like there was an elephant in a small room that no one is talking about. It was clearly not fair.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I feel like it was implied by Amon that the audience doesn't care if the players get away with cheating as long as it's an entertaining match. And if people are willing to pay for it, the pro-bending heads are willing to turn a blind eye.


**


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2012)

exposition. the tv audience wouldn't know most of that stuff is rulebreaking without the announcement. the cheating has to be clear and blatant to the tv audience to make amon's point work later. 

get over it


----------



## Friday (May 12, 2012)

I see. That's so dumb ;_; whatevs


----------



## Superstarseven (May 12, 2012)

Yes Friday, Whatevs indeed.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

Friday said:


> In real sports, people may cheat, but more discretely. Here, they were clearly cheating, multiple times, and it was being announced. It was like there was an elephant in a small room that no one is talking about. It was clearly not fair.



You're acting like this hasn't happened in real life, it does.  More frequently than you may think.

Watch some sports


----------



## Kisame (May 12, 2012)

Link!

LINK!!

LIINKKKK!!!

SAVE ME THE TORTURE!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2012)

Friday said:


> In real sports, people may cheat, but more discretely. Here, they were clearly cheating, multiple times, and it was being announced. It was like there was an elephant in a small room that no one is talking about. It was clearly not fair.



keep in mind they've only had indoor plumbing for what 50 years at best?


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

Friday said:


> In real sports, people may cheat, but more discretely. Here, they were clearly cheating, multiple times, and it was being announced. It was like there was an elephant in a small room that no one is talking about. It was clearly not fair.



[YOUTUBE]78X_QMj1_S4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kisame (May 12, 2012)

Link or I


----------



## bigduo209 (May 12, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> *Episode 5*
> I'm not sure if I could call the last episode filler.
> 
> It seems like what they did is got all the romantic tension out in the open. Instead of having all our main characters dance around the subject of 'who has a crush on who', we get to see them put all their feelings out there and see what happens. We see them get past their petty arguments for the sake of friendship and teamwork, and they should come out of it being more mature about these matters in future episodes.
> ...





bigduo209 said:


> BringerOfChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Unless...she is working for him.
> ...


Argh! I really hate posting in the wrong thread!


----------



## blue♥ (May 12, 2012)

Here's a stream of it - the last 30 minutes.

It's not high quality, but it's something for you until the official episode is uploaded.


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2012)

Shark said:


> Link or I



here


----------



## Superstarseven (May 12, 2012)

So apparently if you felt this episode sucked then you can just go over to the YJ thread and discuss it from head to toe.

Episode 6 blew chunks folks, nothing to see here.


----------



## Kisame (May 12, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> here


I don't have time for this. 


blue♥ said:


> Here's a stream of it - the last 30 minutes.
> 
> It's not high quality, but it's something for you until the official episode is uploaded.


NP mate. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> So apparently if you felt this episode sucked then you can just go over to the YJ thread and discuss it from head to toe.
> 
> Episode 6 blew chunks folks, nothing to see here.



lolwut

your mom sucks


----------



## Superstarseven (May 12, 2012)

You misunderstand, kind sir.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

Pretty meh episode for the most part but the Lin/Korra teamwork was pretty nice. :33


----------



## Superstarseven (May 12, 2012)

If that episode was meh, than a really good episode will literally blow minds.

Scanners, anyone?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY-03vYYAjA[/YOUTUBE]

A great episode will actually blow up a city block.
I wish more animated shows had meh episodes like this. Television would be much more tolerable.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

> If that episode was meh, than a really good episode will literally blow minds.



It won't blow my mind.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It won't blow my mind.



I don't think anything will at this point, goobie.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

Lots of stuff has blown my mind like Eureka 7 and the Sword of the Stranger.


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2012)

I love sword of the stranger

I have no comment on eureka 7


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

I think that the only real problem I had with this episode was how Amon's forces were able to sneak in those gloves without showing how they did it.  It's a minor issue but one that irritates me quite a bit.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Lots of stuff has blown my mind like Eureka 7 and the Sword of the Stranger.



I've seen those also, Goobster and Korra still has me captivated every week.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

It basically comes down to a matter of taste.  For me the only compelling thing about this show is Amon so far, everything can be a bit enjoyable but I never get the sense that this is an awesome show.


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I think that the only real problem I had with this episode was how Amon's forces were able to sneak in those gloves without showing how they did it.  It's a minor issue but one that irritates me quite a bit.



They hid it in the popcorn


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

And no one thought to check the popcorn?  Disgraceful police force.


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2012)

I know, they should've hidden the gloves in their underwear

seriously though, the police had no reason to look for taser gloves anyway, they thought they were just going to be dealing with standard chiiblockers


----------



## videlbriefs (May 12, 2012)

Just about anyone can be paid off to look the other way or be a supporter of Amon, including the police force. Some of the police could've even been replaced by Amon's supporters to make entering with the weapons easier and to take out the rest.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

Corruption in Lin's Metalbending corps?  I don't think so.  Kyoshi ran her Dai Li with hardlined discipline in her time and Lin does the same with her Metalbending Corps.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> I know, they should've hidden the gloves in their underwear
> 
> seriously though, the police had no reason to look for taser gloves anyway, they thought they were just going to be dealing with standard chiiblockers



Chi blocking doesn't require any external equipment right?  Makes no sense that checking any such person would have shown who was a chi blocker and who wasn't.  They should have checked everything but oh well.  



videlbriefs said:


> Just about anyone can be paid off to look the other way or be a supporter of Amon, including the police force. Some of the police could've even been replaced by Amon's supporters to make entering with the weapons easier and to take out the rest.



True, just wish that such a thing would have been shown if it had happened.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

Lol Tenzin is a dick.


----------



## Stalin (May 12, 2012)

He left her for a younger woman. ouch.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

Lin tried to have her locked up lol.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Lin tried to have her locked up lol.



I'm really beginning to like Lin after this episode.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

Tenzin: It would be nice if we could help each other out, at least for one night
Lin: Like old times?
Tenzin: Like old times. 

Tenzin planting the seeds for an affair. 


Eternal Goob said:


> I'm really beginning to like Lin after this episode.


Character doesn't give a shit how petty things look, like when she told Korra that she did not deserve the event they through for her.


----------



## Ruby Moon (May 12, 2012)

Great episode. Lin owned this episode, sorry Korra.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

Another Renegade?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm really beginning to like Lin after this episode.


You're not the only one.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm really beginning to like Lin after this episode.



She sold me with this episode


----------



## Han Solo (May 12, 2012)

Lin and Tenzin are my two favourite characters, Lin was a complete boss this episode.


----------



## tari101190 (May 12, 2012)

Amon is such an amazing antagonist (villain?).

He can simply outclass everyone, plans everything ahead, manipluates everyrthing and can create scenarios where the protagonists make forced decisions which play right into his hands.

He even had the opportunity to dis-bend Korra once again, as well as Tenzin and Lin, but chose not too because he has plans and understands that it is not the right time. He obviously doesn't consider her threat either.

On top of all that his motivations are arguably good so he isn't even completely in the wrong, it's just his extreme methods that are what makes him such a problem.

Plus the fights were beautiful once again.

Korra needs air bendng and the avatar state, like now.

Love that Lin and Tenzin were a couple too. Such a mundane and suprsingly simple way to explain her slight animosity towards him and Korra, without it being something so dire such as Aang leading to Toph's death or whatever.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

Also you've got to feel sorry for Bolin. Buys Korra a cupcake and flowers, less than a minute later Tarlok has a basket of treats delivered. Spends time teaching Pabu how to jump through hoops only to be upstaged by the Wolfs.
____
Also that long haired dick daring Korra to hit him reminded me of this.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

I'm sure that Bolin will have his chance to shine.


----------



## Kunoichiwa (May 12, 2012)

Do you think they'd let a character have and affair (Lin and Tenzin) on this show? I mean obviously there'd be consequences, but do you think that they'd let a good guy make a mistake like that?


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

Kunoichiwa said:


> Do you think they'd let a character have and affair (Lin and Tenzin) on this show? I mean obviously there'd be consequences, but do you think that they'd let a good guy make a mistake like that?



I highly doubt it.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 12, 2012)

Amon probably waited for Aang to die and then own the city cause Korra is a weak ass avatar at the moment.


----------



## OS (May 12, 2012)

We will never see Tahno again


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> We will never see Tahno again



What a tragic loss.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2012)

Vino said:


> Amon probably waited for Aang to die and then own the city cause Korra is a weak ass avatar at the moment.


Actually, her arrival in Republic City so soon was contrary to his original plans.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 12, 2012)

Amon wants to kick some Avatar ass already, but must wait for the right time.

Such a boss


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2012)

Vino said:


> Amon probably waited for Aang to die and then own the city cause Korra is a weak ass avatar at the moment.



Then why didn't he just begin his "Revolution" while Korra was still in her infancy?

It's more likely that his army and preparations likely took over a decade to complete and that he is striking as soon as he can.


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Amon wants to kick some Avatar ass already, but must wait for the right time.
> 
> Such a boss



Indeed! Amon laughs at the four elements.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> We will never see Tahno again




Good riddance the guy was a prick.


----------



## Synn (May 12, 2012)

I liked the way Korra kicked the ass of those Equalists.


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2012)

I hated the way Mako and Bolin didn't get an opportunity to kick the asses of those Equalists.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

Hopefully they level their abilities up. As things stand they're too rooted which makes them easy targets for the Chiblockers.


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Hopefully they level their abilities up. As things stand they're too rooted which makes them easy targets for the Chiblockers.



Likelihood of Zuko teaching Mako?


----------



## Misha-San (May 12, 2012)

Poor Pema...Lin tried to lock her up lmao.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

Klue said:


> Likelihood of Zuko teaching Mako?


One can hope. It'd be pretty funny watching Mako break dance 



Misha-San said:


> Poor Pema...Lin tried to lock her up lmao.


She didn't try hard enough, years later bitch was able to brag about her actions using her actions as an anecdote to corrupt the younger generation.


----------



## Banhammer (May 12, 2012)

watching eppie 4
adult aang looked butch


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> watching eppie 4
> adult aang looked butch




He turned into quite the badass.


*Spoiler*: __ 





In all seriousness, Lin made note of his sweet nature (meaning it carried over into adulthood) which means the situation must have been pretty grave for him to put on an expression like that.


----------



## Ace (May 12, 2012)

Lin and Tenzin were growing apart. Pema just came in and finished the rest.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 12, 2012)

next episode is gonna be interesting. hope we get some flashbacks.


----------



## Banhammer (May 12, 2012)

CabbageCorp, the most trusted name in technology?

I think I know who our masked friend is


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

I'm dying to know what it was that happened to make Aang so angry.



Korra said:


> Lin and Tenzin were growing apart. Pema just came in and finished the rest.



Guessing it happened like Yamacha and Bulma.  Still, how the hell did Pema confess her feelings in such a way to break up childhood friends.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2012)

I'm telling you, an original Team Avatar member was killed.


----------



## Eskilllicous (May 12, 2012)

Was going to bed. Saw a new korra episode was out. Did not go to bed.


----------



## Kisame (May 12, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> There is a difference.
> 
> In real life when something is fixed no one notices in sports.
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]RINJobmWeFc[/YOUTUBE]



Gunners said:


> Lol Tenzin is a dick.


You have an old ugly woman and a young beautiful woman, whom do you choose?


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

Shark said:


> [YOUTUBE]RINJobmWeFc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> You have an old ugly woman and a young beautiful woman, whom do you choose?


Ignoring what is and what isn't. If I was with someone for a number of years I would choose them over a young a beautiful statement. 

That being said Lin Beifon isn't an ugly old woman.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 12, 2012)

So Linzin was canon huh...and I thought all the tumblr theories were crazy.  I don't think Pema got in between though because it would be damn hard for an outsider to intervene in that kind of relationship unless Tenzin thinks with his dick which seems unlikely given his airbender monk thing. They probably just grew apart on their own.

Also, Lin isn't ugly. 



Eternal Goob said:


> I'm sure that Bolin will have his chance to shine.


He better. 

Anywho, have some fan service:
[sp]

[/sp]


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

Looking at Asami, Lin probably looked like her in her younger years.

Also Mako=Zuko II makes me laugh as much as Superboy=Sasuke. People jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Looking at Asami, Lin probably looked like her in her younger years.
> 
> Also Mako=Zuko II makes me laugh as much as Superboy=Sasuke. People jumping to conclusions.



Some aren't giving up. Going as far as to say that Mako is acting OOC in the last few episodes.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 12, 2012)

People can't seem to grasp the fact that reminds me of character x =/=  exactly like character x. People have had headcanons since before the show aired. All fangirls had to build up from was 'aloof, serious, firebender and reminiscient of Zuko' so that's why they find it hard to believe that the guy is actually not a copy of their old ATLA crush.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (May 12, 2012)

Damn I should have DVR'd this week.


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2012)

DDL


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

You should probably edit your posts and PM the links to posters, mods get a bit touchy about those things nowadays.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 12, 2012)

It's funny how a lot of people are feeling like creeps after finding out Bolin's age.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2012)

You know who I want to see fight the most? Adult Sokka. I just imagine he must be the most BA non-bending fighter ever.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

You're not really going to see Sokka go all out, not with a sword anyway.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2012)

Maybe in a flashabck.


----------



## Stalin (May 12, 2012)

Why would people lust after a teenager in the first place?


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2012)

...**


----------



## Superstarseven (May 12, 2012)

Klue said:


> DDL



That's great but this isn't 2007.


----------



## Spica (May 12, 2012)

At least Mako's 18. Good foresight, Bryke.


----------



## Fan o Flight (May 12, 2012)

watched all 5 episodes for the first time today. This is looking pretty good so far. Korra is a good main


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

^There's 6 episodes out bro.


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2012)

Yes well the sixth episode just aired today. Give him a break Mider.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

I'd have more leniency if the link to the newest episode wasn't on this page


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2012)

Gunners said:


> You should probably edit your posts and PM the links to posters, mods get a bit touchy about those things nowadays.



lol, why?

We have threads dedicated to spoilers and downloads. Is it only a problem for the Avatar series?


----------



## Judecious (May 13, 2012)

Just saw the episode.

Best one so saw and Lin is such a badass 

Also, Tenzin is such a dick smh


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 13, 2012)

Spica said:


> At least Mako's 18. Good foresight, Bryke.



I thought he was 16.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 13, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I thought he was 16.



How young did you think Bolin was?


----------



## Banhammer (May 13, 2012)

I still maintain mask man is either Cabagge man or Sokka


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 13, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> How young did you think Bolin was?


I don't know, I'm always wrong when it comes to ages.


----------



## Synn (May 13, 2012)

Old Aang looked badass and manly


----------



## Gunners (May 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, why?
> 
> We have threads dedicated to spoilers and downloads. Is it only a problem for the Avatar series?


With anime the approach is different. Regarding western shows they PM the links to people directly so that it will not appear on a Google search.


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2012)

So, what's the likelihood that we'll see a new episode next week?


----------



## Gunners (May 13, 2012)

9/10 I think.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> So, what's the likelihood that we'll see a new episode next week?



0/10 :byakuya


----------



## Superstarseven (May 13, 2012)

Enjoy 4 hours of Spongebob, folks.


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> Old Aang looked badass and manly



Badass and manly, but also in a fit. I wonder what this Yukone guy did.


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 13, 2012)

So no Avatar next week?


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2012)

^According to TV Guide.



Raiden said:


> Badass and manly, but also in a fit. I wonder what this Yukone guy did.



Yakone.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 13, 2012)

The quickest way to shit yourself is to piss off avatar aang.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 13, 2012)

More like Avatar Kyoshi.


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> 0/10 :byakuya



Should have known Nick would split the season up. No new Avatar until the Fall, probably.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2012)

....what were you doing watching Night Shift Nurses?


----------



## hehey (May 13, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> And why is he using the technology that he has developed for such violent purposes? Surely, such great technology could be used for more peaceful purposes?


The tech is meant to be an equalizer between benders and non benders, to give non benders a better fighting chance.



> I know that the writers are attempting to show that the Equalists are very dangerous, but why is it that they look so very competent and benders so helpless against them*? The average Fire Nation or Earth Kingdom soldiers were not nearly as powerful as are the average Equalists*, from what I have observed, thus far.


That's a dumb comparison, the Equalist's are not an army, they are more like an elite fighting force.

A better comparison to the average Equalist is the Average Dai Li agent, The Dai Li were also an elite fighting force.

And the average Dai Li agent is much more powerful than the average Fire Nation or Earth Nation soldier.

Basically, Equalist are not an army by any means, they are just a bunch of badasses.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 13, 2012)

Emily Guendelsberger wrote this in her review of the episode on the AVClub website.




> Talking about the gloves, which can be hidden in a bag of popcorn and take out multiple cops, Amon says that ?now, anyone can hold the power of a chi-blocker in their hand.? Affordable, concealable, multi-shot guns like the Colt .45 revolver were known as the ?great equalizers? of the 19th-century American West, technology that evened out the advantages of those lucky enough to be born with physical strength. I?d bet that even the name ?Equalists? is a reference to this by the writers.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2012)

Well technically he died in the middle of the series but I see what you're getting at.

What I don't understand is why you feel sympathy for characters like Tahno and Azula but none for Light.


----------



## hehey (May 13, 2012)

I was rooting for Light throughout all of Death Note, there was not a moment where i was ever against him... i loved that guy.


----------



## OS (May 13, 2012)

what's going on?


----------



## Kirito (May 13, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> what's going on?



Night Shift Nurses.


----------



## Friday (May 13, 2012)

Is there a new clip for the 7th episode? Any links?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 13, 2012)

Mider T said:


> What I don't understand is why you feel sympathy for characters like Tahno and Azula but none for Light.



I felt sympathy for Tano because he did nothing to deserve the fate that Amon inflicted upon him; he and Amon had never met or interacted in any way prior to them meeting in the arena, and Amon made him suffer a fate worse than death simply because Tano was a bender. I felt sympathy for Azula because she, like Zuko, wanted her father's approval, and she was betrayed by her two best friends, which led her to believe that there was no one left in the world whom she could trust. I have no sympathy for Light Yagami because he believed himself to be a god and that he had the right to punish other people for their crimes, when he was no better than were they, in my mind.



hehey said:


> I was rooting for Light throughout all of Death Note, there was not a moment where i was ever against him... i loved that guy.



How could you possibly hold such a belief? Light was arrogant and believed that he was righteous, which automatically made anyone who opposed him wrong and evil. He believed that he had the authority to punish other people for their crimes, even if those "crimes" were completely in his own mind. Amon is very much like Light in that respect; he obtained a power, and he now believes that that power entitles him to do whatever he wishes to do; he is has been corrupted that power, in my mind.


----------



## Petes12 (May 14, 2012)

'fate worse than death' being like an every day person. i actually find it funny that every time amon takes away someone's bending everyone reacts like it was a gruesome death haha. it's like, ok, life goes on guys


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

Friday said:


> Is there a new clip for the 7th episode? Any links?



I don't think that we will get a new clip for the 7th episode since we won't be getting an episode next week though I could be wrong and a clip might have been realeased.


----------



## OS (May 14, 2012)

No ep next week so no ep 7 preview.


----------



## Klue (May 14, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> No ep next week so no ep 7 preview.



There was no preview for this week's episode either.


----------



## OS (May 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> There was no preview for this week's episode either.



Actually there was. But it told us more of how well korra was received with only a bit of the ep in it.


----------



## Kirito (May 14, 2012)

I think this is how Korra has an orgasm. Breathing fire out of her mouth.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 14, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> 'fate worse than death' *being like an every day person.* i actually find it funny that every time amon takes away someone's bending everyone reacts like it was a gruesome death haha. it's like, ok, life goes on guys



That is exactly why losing one's bending ability is worse than death, because it takes away the trait that makes one so special and different. Amon is attempting to make everyone the same, to take away their individuality and their distinct traits. How would you feel if you were a bender and then lost your bending ability for no reason? What about talents that you possess in actuality? Should I steal Bill Gates' money because I am jealous of how wealthy he is? Should I cripple a professional athlete, such as Kevin Garnett, Michael Phelps, or Tom Brady, because I am jealous of their athletic ability? Or Stephen Hawking, because of his incredible intellect? How can you not sympathize with the benders who lost their powers?

Have you ever read a book series called _The Wheel of Time_ by Robert Jordan? In that series, there is a power known as the One Power, which some people can wield, through a process known as "channeling." When a person channels the One Power, they experience a sense of elation; colors are more vibrant, sounds are clearer, and scents are stronger. Therefore, when they stop using their power, they feel a sense of loss. Some people have the ability to "sever" others from the One Power, forever taking away their power, and those people often fall into despair, for they feel as if they have lost an important part of their identities, as if there is no joy remaining in the world for them. I imagine that a bender losing their powers is very similar to that.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 14, 2012)

Loosing your bending powers permanently is serious, but not necessarily end of the world either.

Does a climber who cuts off a pinned arm value his climbing ability over his own life? Does a person who's in car crash prefer death over surviving without the use of his legs  and living on to a new day? Pro athletes who can no longer compete due to an injury is tragic but does it seem more merciful to kill them because they cant play ball anymore?

I'd find it more gruesome if Amon took a gun to their head and pulled the trigger just because they were benders than  simply take their bending away. Im sure all the friends and family of the benders would take option 2 over having Amon shooting their head off instead.

_"Fate worse than death"_ goes into the territory of people with terminal illnesses and people with stage 4 cancer. I feel for the people who lost their bending but thats still not as harsh as people who suddenly find themselves in a wheelchair for the rest of their life, or a person after 20 years of using vision/sight suddenly becomes completely blind after a tragic moment. It just doesnt compare...

People should appreciate you for who you are and not what you can do...and a person who finds they cannot do something they once highly valued of themselves, but fails to realize the opportunity they still have to appreciate the people around them and interact with people that care for them... preferring say death, has a weak integrity.


----------



## Bioness (May 14, 2012)

Just saw the episode..


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was actually happy that Amon took away those guy's bending, those metal bending police force are weaksauce however




Also seriously taking away a person's bending is not a fate worse than death, they may view their life as boring now but they are still alive. If say taking away their bending caused their bodies to become paralyzed with intense pain with their minds still active, that would be a fate worse than death.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 14, 2012)

Eventually they'll come to realize bending isn't everything and there are other things they can focus on but their initial reaction is natural. They lost a part of themselves. It's especially bad for athletes like Tahno because now he can't compete on probending tournaments (not that I feel bad for that cheating bastard) as well as people who make a living from their bending like firebenders who bend lightning to provide electricity. I don't know about you but I'd be devastated if I suddenly lost my most precious talent/skill.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 14, 2012)

hehey said:


> That's a dumb comparison, the Equalist's are not an army, they are more like an elite fighting force.
> 
> A better comparison to the average Equalist is the Average Dai Li agent, The Dai Li were also an elite fighting force.
> 
> ...



How well do you think the Equalists would do against the best of the Dai Li? Not including Amon of course.


----------



## Bioness (May 14, 2012)

I believe there is an Outskirt's Battledome thread about that.


----------



## Klue (May 14, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I think this is how Korra has an orgasm. Breathing fire out of her mouth.



Don't recall seeing this scene. Guess it hasn't happened yet?


----------



## Friday (May 14, 2012)

The thing is there is a significant difference between a bender and a non-bender. A young firebender can easily become a threat. Having bending abilities is like having a gun on you at all times.


----------



## videlbriefs (May 15, 2012)

New clip for episode 7 "Aftermath".

Losing the ability to bend can be like the average person losing one of your senses or even the ability to do simple things for yourself. You've had it for so long and then to have it taken away can be devastating and depressing. Some people are able to find a way to cope and others cannot. 

The equalist are acting like every bender is the problem and that once they can no longer bend that will solve everything. But in reality it won't. I wouldn't be shocked if some of Amon's followers become the very same kind of bullies they're accusing some benders of being since they'll electrocute someone as defenseless as that announcer guy. Amon isn't like the non benders that rally around him and who knows what other abilities he has.


----------



## Bioness (May 15, 2012)

That scene was sad  but the guy was still a dick.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 15, 2012)

I see that Tahno is reacting exactly as I thought he would to losing his ability to bend.  I hope that he can eventually find peace and happiness now that he can no longer compete in the pro-bending tournaments.


----------



## Gunners (May 15, 2012)

To be honest I don't think Amon's ability is permanent. Reminds me more of that locked chakra mumbo jumbo.


----------



## Wan (May 15, 2012)

Gunners said:


> To be honest I don't think Amon's ability is permanent. Reminds me more of that locked chakra mumbo jumbo.



There may be a way to reverse it, but the point is that no one knows how.  For all intents and purposes, it's permanent.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 15, 2012)

Gunners said:


> To be honest I don't think Amon's ability is permanent. Reminds me more of that locked chakra mumbo jumbo.


Aang's chakra was locked and twisted in his back.
Aang's was unlocked by getting hit by a rock.
Tahno's chakra was locked through his forehead.

Let the stoning commence.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Aang's chakra was locked and twisted in his back.
> Aang's was unlocked by getting hit by a rock.
> Tahno's chakra was locked through his forehead.
> 
> Let the stoning commence.



You're on to something, someone needs to test this.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 15, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Aang's chakra was locked and twisted in his back.
> Aang's was unlocked by getting hit by a rock.
> Tahno's chakra was locked through his forehead.
> 
> Let the stoning commence.


OH      DAMN.


----------



## Klue (May 15, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Aang's chakra was locked and twisted in his back.
> Aang's was unlocked by getting hit by a rock.
> Tahno's chakra was locked through his forehead.
> 
> Let the stoning commence.



Dat's a gud theory.


----------



## Gunners (May 15, 2012)

Relatively minor but this episode showed that Lin's sensing capabilities are beneath Toph's. I cannot imagine anyone sneak attacking Toph like that.


----------



## videlbriefs (May 15, 2012)

The enemy could sneak up on Toph if they used an aerial attack because if they're on foot she would've known where they were and be more likely reacted. But even if Lin (or Toph) got the sense of danger, the results could've been the same.


----------



## Klue (May 15, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Relatively minor but this episode showed that Lin's sensing capabilities are beneath Toph's. I cannot imagine anyone sneak attacking Toph like that.



Unlike Toph, Lin can see. So obviously, Lin's sensing capabilities aren't as sharp.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 15, 2012)

Episode description for _The Aftermath_



> Korra begins to suspect that an ally is working for the Equalists.


----------



## Klue (May 15, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Episode description for _The Aftermath_



Shit just got real.

I bet it's Asami.


----------



## Bioness (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Darth (May 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Shit just got real.
> 
> I bet it's Asami.



I bet it's a buildup to absolutely nothing.


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2012)

I can fap to this


----------



## axellover2 (May 15, 2012)

I fully support this


----------



## Pseudo (May 15, 2012)

Thanks, Bio.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 15, 2012)

Wow, this last episode was pretty fun but...damn it, Amon is owning everyone too easily. Seriously, if they could pull off THAT, why are they just dicking around?

I mean, they owned these supposed elite police way too easily, so I don't know why they don't just take them out now. The bit where he spared the "Avatar" makes sense. But they clearly have the advantage is they can bring down the most elite benders within a matter of seconds. 

I love a badass villain and Amon is certainly that, but having seemingly win every battle with ease is a bit...much. 

One of my friends brought a good point though regarding this show. There is a much stronger sense of mortality here. We all know that no one- who is not a villain anyway- will die, but I aint thinking about that during the chase/battle sequences.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 15, 2012)

The only reason they were able to win here is because they had the element of surprise.

Same for the confrontation with Korra in episode 4.

They wouldn't do nearly as well in a strait forward fight.

The Equalists have no hounoure~ and that is why they succeed.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 15, 2012)

I would agree, but my problem is that these elite cops, who were told to be KEEPING AN EYE OUT, allowed themselves to be sneak attacked so easily. 

But even moreso than that, I'm just confused as to why Amon doesn't just de-bend the stronger benders. This could've easily have been explained if there was a line or seen dedicated to indicating that reinforcements were on the way (didn't Lin state that even the sky was guarded?). I was expecting some sort of trap by Tarrlok, so that "evil look" he gets before putting her in charge would mean something other than "I am a villain, rawr!"


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2012)

He obviously is in it to teach a lesson and let benders suffer in the most painful way possible.  Hence why he's probably saving Korra for last.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 15, 2012)

Oman said:


> There may be a way to reverse it, but the point is that no one knows how.  For all intents and purposes, it's permanent.



Yes, that makes me ponder a new question: if someone, most likely Korra, finds a way to reverse Amon's power and restore the abilities of benders who have lost them, would that seem to be a _Deus ex Machina,_ a quick and easy solution to a very severe problem?


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if it were Asami, planted by her father as a rat.  Yet I would think that someone was forcing Hiroshi to do it.  It wouldn't be the first time in Avatar a villain was using an inventor to defeat the heroes.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 15, 2012)

I'm sure that by the end of "Korra", she'll learn how to reverse it. Which probably means someone- maybe Tenzen?- important will be de-bended.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm sure that by the end of "Korra", she'll learn how to reverse it. Which probably means someone- maybe Tenzen?- important will be de-bended.



Tenzin probably would be the best candidate.


----------



## axellover2 (May 15, 2012)

Question: Even if someone is debended, like Tenzin or something, it would'nt affect their ability to have bending offspring would it?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 15, 2012)

I'm thinking it would be Mako.



> Question: Even if someone is debended, like Tenzin or something, it would'nt affect their ability to have bending offspring would it?



It could since the spiritual part of their bending would not be there anymore.


----------



## Friday (May 15, 2012)

I actually have a question. If Amon is trying to equalize everyone (right, isn't this his goal?) then why didn't he abduct everyone he managed to knock out with the electro glove thingy? Mako and Bolin could've also been kidnapped. 

Unless of course, this was just an announcement for the war and taking Tahno's bending away was just another display. But then it's kind of silly not to take advantage of all the bombs and shit he used to destroy the stadium.

I kind of wanted to see more of the bending gangs too. Having more than one villain in the show makes it interesting.


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2012)

He's being theatrical. Don't ruin the suspense guys.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 15, 2012)

Tenzin would be a better choice than Mako because him losing his bending would mean more. Now Korra can't master airbending. 

Mako being de-bended wouldn't effect the story at all.


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2012)

^It's affected and yes it will.  He's a main character and a key ally.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 15, 2012)

It would answer the question if Asami would still like Mako even if he was no longer a good firebender...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 15, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> It could since the spiritual part of their bending would not be there anymore.



That is not necessarily true, as neither of Katara's parents were able to bend, but she was, and her son with Aang, Bumi, is not able to bend despite having two benders as parents.

On that subject, why did the story writers choose to make Bumi a non-bender? That makes little sense if every other member of his family is a bender. And on _that_ subject, I notice that in every family where multiple members are benders, at least one member is not a bender: in the Fire Nation's royal family, Iroh, Ozai, Zuko, and Azula were benders, but whether or not Ursa was a bender was never addressed; one of Aang and Katara's children is not a bender, while every other member of the family is; and Tenzin's wife, Pema, is not a bender while he and all of his children are. Why can the story writers not have a family in which _every_ member is a bender?


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2012)

I'm sure it exists, why ask such an odd question?


----------



## axellover2 (May 15, 2012)

Maybe Bumi is there to demonstrate the fancy genetics of bending. Kinda like how you get that one oddball kid in real life.


----------



## Kisame (May 15, 2012)

Why _can't_ the story writers not have a family in which every member is a bender?


----------



## Huntress (May 15, 2012)

Friday said:


> I actually have a question. If Amon is trying to equalize everyone (right, isn't this his goal?) then why didn't he abduct everyone he managed to knock out with the electro glove thingy? Mako and Bolin could've also been kidnapped.
> 
> Unless of course, this was just an announcement for the war and taking Tahno's bending away was just another display. But then it's kind of silly not to take advantage of all the bombs and shit he used to destroy the stadium.
> 
> I kind of wanted to see more of the bending gangs too. Having more than one villain in the show makes it interesting.



I think part of Amons goal is to get benders on his side. He picked the triad guy as an example of how bending can be used for evil, and he picked tano as an example of how benders mindlessly worship bending even though the benders are blatantly cheating and not alot of skill is being displayed/used. 
Amon is trying to show the world how corrupt lots of the benders are, I suppose his next target will be somebody like tarlok, a corrupt politician. 
If Amon took away innocent benders powers, then he would loose all sympathy from his supporters as well as any benders who are on the fence about the situation. 

I also hope we see more regarding the bending gangs. When that street kid said that something big was going on, I was hoping there was going to be a huge turf war or something.


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2012)

Shark said:


> Why _can't_ the story writers not have a family in which every member is a bender?





All of Tenzin's children are benders. With another on the way.

All of Ozai's children are benders as well. As well as Firelord Azulon.

There are plenty of examples in the Avatarverse. I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Huntress (May 15, 2012)

Darth said:


> All of Tenzin's children are benders. With another on the way.
> 
> All of Ozai's children are benders as well. As well as Firelord Azulon.
> 
> There are plenty of examples in the Avatarverse. I have no idea what you're talking about.



No he means having a family central to the storyline and none of the family are benders, they are normal badass.


----------



## blakstealth (May 15, 2012)

God, who is this Amon guy. I NEED TO SEE MORE FLASHBACK SCENES


*Spoiler*: __ 



he's probably like Aang or Sokka lol. Maybe one of them didn't really "die"


----------



## Klue (May 15, 2012)

Amon doesn't give me the vibe of an 80 year old man.


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2012)

PaperAngel said:


> No he means having a family central to the storyline and none of the family are benders, they are normal badass.



Ah I see.

Well we have always had badass nonbenders. Sokka, Jet, Suki, and Ty Lee come to mind. Aang's children weren't all benders either. Don't forget Bumi!


----------



## MartialHorror (May 15, 2012)

Mider T said:


> ^It's affected and yes it will.  He's a main character and a key ally.



That doesn't mean that he's relevant to the story. Cut him out and the narrative wouldn't be any different. Now, this is not a criticism or anything, as technically TLA had many characters who woulkd've easily been written out and it would not effect the overall narrative. 

But Tenzin being robbed off airbending- when he is the only airbending master- would work to the narrative's favor.

The ONLY reason it would be Mako is for the romance. Would Asami turn her back on him, realizing that he made a big mistake? I really hope not because this love triangle is rather bland and shallow and the last thing LoK needs is to focus on it.

Of course, perhaps the best solution would be for Amon to de-bend everybody close to Korra. But that might make it a little too obvious that it can be reversed.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 15, 2012)

As for Amon's flamboyant display of power, it's because he wants benders to fear him and his movement. He's terrorizing them like 'they terrorized non-benders.' I don't think that he wants benders to sympathize with him, rather he's showing them why they are horrible people for knowing how to manipulate elements lol and how this kind of power is able to result to corrupt/heinous acts. If anything, he wants the sympathy of other non-benders. The probending matches are said to be a place where both benders and non-benders are united so he probably wanted to destroy that connection by showing how the Wolfbats are big cheaters. I wouldn't be surprised if it was an Equalist who payed off the referee just so Amon could make this statement. 

Also, I doubt Amon would be Aang or Sokka. You're going to waste three seasons of character development and months of preparation to save the world just so they can bring back chaos all over again? What the fuck. 



First Tsurugi said:


> The Equalists have no hounoure~ and that is why they succeed.


Zuko would be mad.


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> That doesn't mean that he's relevant to the story. Cut him out and the narrative wouldn't be any different. Now, this is not a criticism or anything, as technically TLA had many characters who woulkd've easily been written out and it would not effect the overall narrative.
> 
> But Tenzin being robbed off airbending- when he is the only airbending master- would work to the narrative's favor.
> 
> ...



Yes it does though.  He's arguably the third most important character.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 15, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Yes it does though.  He's arguably the third most important character.



The third most important after whom? Korra is obviously the first, but who is the second?


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2012)

Tenzin of course.


----------



## Klue (May 15, 2012)

Zuko is third.


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2012)

The Amon is a former member of Team Avatar theories are the dumbest.


----------



## axellover2 (May 15, 2012)

Amon is clearly Suki in drag looking to take revenge on the avatar for breaking up her relationship to Sokka so he could be with Toph. I remeber how Lin was the first person taken out last episode


----------



## Friday (May 15, 2012)

I think I'd cry if Tenzin had his bending taken away from him. That would mean that Jinora, Ikki, and Meelo have to teach themselves how to be air bending masters. 

I can't wait to see Bumi and Kya. They're the two characters who I'm next excited to see, after even Zuko and his daughter. 

I think the series would've been a little better if Korra's gang of friends were related to the previous gang. Like Lin's child, kya's/bumi's child, and Zuko's grandchild could assist Korra somehow. Although unlike in the first series, Aang made the White Lotus help and protect the avatar and there wasn't really any need for a really young bender with less experience to teach the avatar.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 15, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Yes it does though.  He's arguably the third most important character.



I just said-.....never mind. No point arguing narrative with someone who clearly does not understand what that is.



> axellover2 	Amon is clearly Suki in drag looking to take revenge on the avatar for breaking up her relationship to Sokka so he could be with Toph. I remeber how Lin was the first person taken out last episode



I think it's Zombie-Jet. Zombie-ROBO Jet, which would explain how powerful he is.


----------



## axellover2 (May 15, 2012)

Friday said:


> I think the series would've been a little better if Korra's gang of friends were related to the previous gang. Like Lin's child, kya's/bumi's child, and Zuko's grandchild could assist Korra somehow. Although unlike in the first series, Aang made the White Lotus help and protect the avatar and there wasn't really any need for a really young bender with less experience to teach the avatar.



I disagree. I feel like doing that would make people see this as Aang and the gang 2.0, which it is clearly not trying to be.


----------



## Wan (May 15, 2012)

Friday said:


> I think the series would've been a little better if Korra's gang of friends were related to the previous gang. Like Lin's child, kya's/bumi's child, and Zuko's grandchild could assist Korra somehow. Although unlike in the first series, Aang made the White Lotus help and protect the avatar and there wasn't really any need for a really young bender with less experience to teach the avatar.



Nah, that would be too contrived.  Though I wouldn't be surprised if Bolin turns out to be the reincarnation of Sokka.  Kinda would go along with the idea from the A:TLA episode "The Avatar and the Fire Lord" about friendships lasting more than one lifetime.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2012)

Oman said:


> Nah, that would be too contrived.  Though I wouldn't be surprised if Bolin turns out to be the reincarnation of Sokka.  Kinda would go along with the idea from the A:TLA episode "The Avatar and the Fire Lord" about friendships lasting more than one lifetime.



Yes, I, also, would like to see parallels to the relationships of the characters from the previous series in the relationships of the characters in this series, as doing so would be a dramatically-appropriate decision by the story writers.


----------



## The Potential (May 17, 2012)

Just got up to watching the latest episode and it didn't cease to amuse me.

TenzenXLin, nice little touch there. I'd have to say though I'm getting tired of these chi blockers getting the upper-hand on these so called elite benders. I understand it was a surprise attack but at the same time it really wasn't because they prepared for it and still got owned the fuck out of! But I digress, I'm sure all the important benders will get their respective time to shine on the chi blockers like Korra and Lin did this episode.

Also, Toph was pretty smart in adding those metal retractable coils to her police force. This way they are not limited to just earth bending, they can bend anywhere.

Another point that seems like it will mean something in the near future.. These Aang flashbacks. What do you guys think the significance of them will be?

All in all it was a pretty solid episode. Keep up the stride Legend of Korra!


----------



## Wan (May 17, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I, also, would like to see parallels to the relationships of the characters from the previous series in the relationships of the characters in this series, as doing so would be a dramatically-appropriate decision by the story writers.



Although, if Bolin is indeed Sokka's reincarnation, then Sokka would have died only a year or two after Aang.  That would have had to be a shitty couple of years for Katara, losing her husband and then her brother.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 17, 2012)

Reposting!



Benzaiten said:


> New clip!
> 
> this guy


----------



## Klue (May 17, 2012)

Bolin. 

WTF is Mako and Bolin wearing?


----------



## axellover2 (May 17, 2012)

Man, Bolin is built. I like those cute little bathing suits they had on.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 17, 2012)

Klue said:


> Bolin.
> 
> WTF is Mako and Bolin wearing?



20's era bathing suits.


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2012)

^Indeed, it's quite appropriate.



Oman said:


> Although, if Bolin is indeed Sokka's reincarnation, then Sokka would have died only a year or two after Aang.  That would have had to be a shitty couple of years for Katara, losing her husband and then her brother.



Wat.  Bolin is older than Tenzin, which means he would've had to died before the Yakone incident.

And I don't think that's how it works anyway.


----------



## Bringer (May 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84lw4ouziF4&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Benzaiten (May 17, 2012)

Isn't it weird though that in ATLA, everyone wore modern swimsuits but this time, they have 20s style swimsuits?


----------



## Gunners (May 17, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Isn't it weird though that in ATLA, everyone wore modern swimsuits but this time, they have 20s style swimsuits?



Fashion- it recycles. 

Also, Bolin


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Isn't it weird though that in ATLA, everyone wore modern swimsuits but this time, they have 20s style swimsuits?



They didn't have swimsuits in ATLA, they just refitted their clothes for water.


----------



## Bringer (May 17, 2012)

Katara had what looked like white straps of cloth.

Anng had what looked like brown underwear

Sokka was never seen swimming

Toph was never seen swimming


Yeah......real modern


----------



## Benzaiten (May 17, 2012)

I was referring to these:


But you're right, it had the touch of the period.


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2012)

It's spelled "modern".


----------



## axellover2 (May 17, 2012)

The fire nation was clearly the fashion capital.


----------



## Wan (May 17, 2012)

Mider T said:


> ^Indeed, it's quite appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, Bolin is not older than Tenzin.  He's 16.


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2012)

Mind fart, was thinking of Bumi.


----------



## Misha-San (May 17, 2012)

Its very cute 20's era swimsuits lol


----------



## Bringer (May 17, 2012)

Mider T said:


> It's spelled "modern".



Its hard to input letters on Wii internet okay


----------



## Kirito (May 17, 2012)

axellover2 said:


> Amon is clearly Suki in drag looking to take revenge on the avatar for breaking up her relationship to Sokka so he could be with Toph. I remeber how Lin was the first person taken out last episode



I really like this theory. 

Or maybe, the butler is Amon. He keeps a low profile while accessing Hiroshi Sato's money.


----------



## Gunners (May 17, 2012)

Rags to bitches.


----------



## blakstealth (May 17, 2012)

Sokka and Toph got together? lol what


----------



## Superstarseven (May 17, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Sokka and Toph got together? lol what



That never happened.


----------



## blakstealth (May 17, 2012)

I was gonna say...


----------



## mootz (May 17, 2012)

I've only seen a few more episodes of air bender than I have of korra.

This is better


----------



## Wan (May 18, 2012)

mootz said:


> I've only seen a few more episodes of air bender than I have of korra.
> 
> This is better



Then you should watch more Avatar: The Last Airbender.


----------



## Petes12 (May 18, 2012)

he should

but its true, korra is better


----------



## axellover2 (May 18, 2012)

I can't say for sure which one is better overall, but I am enjoying Book 1 of Korra better than Book 1 of the last airbender. Book 2 of that one was my favorite.


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> he should
> 
> but its true, korra is better



Like hell it's true. 

As it stands, A:TLA is still ten times better than Korra is so far. Probably because it's had three books and to flesh itself out.

Anyone comparing the two is being ridiculous. Compare them when Korra is over. Not before.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 18, 2012)

Are users still comparing this series to the first series? Why must they do that? Can they not enjoy each series for its own merits?



Oman said:


> Although, if Bolin is indeed Sokka's reincarnation, then Sokka would have died only a year or two after Aang.  That would have had to be a shitty couple of years for Katara, losing her husband and then her brother.



I thought that only the Avatar was reincarnated after death?


----------



## Petes12 (May 18, 2012)

Darth said:


> Like hell it's true.
> 
> As it stands, A:TLA is still ten times better than Korra is so far. Probably because it's had three books and to flesh itself out.
> 
> Anyone comparing the two is being ridiculous. Compare them when Korra is over. Not before.



korra wins thanks to way better animation, lack of filler, and lack of annoyingly kiddy sound effects


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2012)

We're only six episodes in bro. Don't judge it yet. 

And I kind of miss the kiddy sound effects. :33


----------



## Klue (May 18, 2012)

Not sure which series I like better, but I do greatly enjoy the lack of filler. So many A:TLA episodes give me little motivation to watch again.


*Spoiler*: _Mootz, Do Not Click_ 



And this is more of a personal issue: I was disappointed that Zuko spent so little time as a part of Team Avatar before the series ended.






You clicked, didn't you? 




Not that it sways my opinion between the two shows.


----------



## The Potential (May 18, 2012)

Boilin's 20's swimwear....

I can see how a few people might try and compare the two series already, like A:TLA's first few episodes with TLOK's but I feel it's more about taste over anything. A:TLA is a bit more comical and silly then TLOK, so if you're not so much into that even though it should be to early to judge and compare the two, one could based off of that.[Which it seems most are doing anyway] Now I don't believe I could compare the two because they both take different approaches at story telling. A:TLA had a span of 3 seasons where as TLOK is a shorter series that needs to be compacted. Of course at the same time these series so far are shaping up to be quite different from one another so I suppose you could already have a favored one depending on your style.


----------



## Kirito (May 18, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> I was gonna say...



It happened and will happen. I'm sure of it. Promise 2 spoilers point that way.

Tokka all the way. 

Speaking of which, when is episode 7 gonna come out?


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2012)

it airs tomorrow actually.


----------



## Petes12 (May 18, 2012)

It does? I thought there was a break


----------



## Superstarseven (May 18, 2012)

When referring to Avatar episodes that don't necessarily tie in to the main plot, the correct term is either Standalone or One-off episode.
Also the break comes _after_ this Saturday's episode.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 18, 2012)

Don't tell me this series also has season mid breaks like every other show


----------



## Kage (May 18, 2012)

crap, how long will this break be?


----------



## Superstarseven (May 18, 2012)

As far as we've been told, one week. 
Not too bad.


----------



## The Potential (May 18, 2012)

On;y a one week break.... I can deal with that.


----------



## Misha-San (May 18, 2012)

Not if the episode ends with a very surprising cliffhanger...=p


----------



## dream (May 18, 2012)

Misha-San said:


> Not if the episode ends with a very surprising cliffhanger...=p



Nah, it'll be pretty tolerable even then.


----------



## mootz (May 18, 2012)

Oman said:


> Then you should watch more Avatar: The Last Airbender.



I've watched more episodes of air bender than this. Korra is better.


----------



## Roja (May 18, 2012)

The Potential said:


> I can see how a few people might try and compare the two series already, like A:TLA's first few episodes with TLOK's but I feel it's more about taste over anything.



^This pretty much. I currently like the fact that TLoK is not as silly and is more compact. So, I expect to enjoy this story a bit more. The only thing is that A:TLA had characters that grabbed my attention right away (of course, part of that might have to do with the fact that I started A:TLA by seeing "The Storm" as a first episode) and TLoK does not.


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2012)

@ the statue of the Cabbage Merchant, just like Zuko's...but with cabbage


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

Cabbage merchant!!


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2012)

Formula racing?  In my Avatar?


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

Man this series just keeps becoming more and more modern by the episode....


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2012)

Uh oh, what's going on with Hiroshi?


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

I don't want to jump to conclusions but it looks like he's the mole.....

But then again, that looks to obvious...


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 19, 2012)

Just how many characters has that fire bender affected?


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2012)

Why do people assume it's the same firebender?  Remember there are gangs.


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

Seriously, Zuko's reign didn't change the mind set of firebenders...they are still the bad guys...


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2012)

Three firebenders in a row? We have reason for suspicion, however unlikely.


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2012)

The Potential said:


> Seriously, Zuko's reign didn't change the mind set of firebenders...they are still the bad guys...



There are gangs with Waterbenders and Earthbenders as well, I doubt these are nationalistic Firebenders.  That's not what a gang is about.


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

Mider T said:


> There are gangs with Waterbenders and Earthbenders as well, I doubt these are nationalistic Firebenders.  That's not what a gang is about.



They are the only ones that get talked about though, and if not the only ones that kill people...


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2012)

Easier to kill with fire than water or earth.

Boss battle confirmed, people usually die in giant robots.


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

I can think of quite a few ways a waterbender and a earthbender could kill some one...


----------



## OS (May 19, 2012)

Ep 7 was boss


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 19, 2012)

I missed it.


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

Amon claims equality yet he wants to make mechs to take on benders... then take away their bending.... That's not fair


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2012)

That was friggin awesome.


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2012)

The Potential said:


> I can think of quite a few ways a waterbender and a earthbender could kill some one...



I didn't say they couldn't, I said it's just easier with fire.


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2012)

The Potential said:


> Amon claims equality yet he wants to make mechs to take on benders... then take away their bending.... That's not fair



Only way to fight the power .


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2012)

In the words of the french revolution EGALITE, FRATERNITE ET GIANT MECHAS


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

It was nice seeing Tenzin airbend in a fight...


----------



## Klue (May 19, 2012)

So, how was the episode, gentlemen?


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

Klue said:


> So, how was the episode, gentlemen?





*Spoiler*: __ 



It was pretty good. Cabbage merchant got a mention, Lin got them Toph earth bending senses and.....Oh yeah Mechs.... mechs everywhere..


----------



## Superstarseven (May 19, 2012)

Klue said:


> So, how was the episode, gentlemen?





> Korra continues to be a bore


 I'm just leaving this here.

For the people who can appreciate good television though, like myself, I thought it was great.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 19, 2012)

The jizz is on fire. Last episode left me speechless. This episode reminded me why i love waking up on a saturday. FUCK YEAH, robots vs BENDERS. OMG we NEED aang. Or Master Jeong Jeong or Toph or Master Pokko.... fucking Lin is BRUTAL. Will wreck your giant robot shit. with no fucks given.


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2012)

@SS7: I saw that, you might as well reveal where it came from.  cbark42 in the Young Justice thread.


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

Wait.. was Lin the only one to take out a Mech alone?


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _New Episode spoilers_ 




The episode was pretty good, those mechas are pretty nice.  What I really liked was Asami's decision at the end. :33


----------



## axellover2 (May 19, 2012)

Where in the world did they get all that Platinum????


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

axellover2 said:


> Where in the world did they get all that Platinum????



Earthbenders come in handy when it comes to..well... earth..


----------



## santanico (May 19, 2012)

Lin is the shit


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

Just like her mother.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 19, 2012)

Dat Lin.


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 19, 2012)

The Potential said:


> Earthbenders come in handy when it comes to..well... earth..



Platinum is ridiculously rare. Creating giant mechs and huge doors out of it is probably less efficient than just, oh, bribing every bender into willingly giving up their bending. The fortune spent on the mechs alone would be staggering, let alone the insanely huge _door_ made out of it. Plus Platinum is comparable to Gold in its ductile and malleable nature. Building suits out of it would be comparable to building a breastplate of pure gold.

I enjoyed the episode, but not nearly as good as the last one.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Can metalbenders not earth bend? A battle with _*platinum*_-encased mechs should be a fool's errand when you can just open up a hole beneath them. The metalbenders themselves just came off looking like fools battling the ways they did, even with their cables. I feel like they got jobbed to make the mechs look credible.
The "impurities" thing just doesn't work anymore. Anything produced by a society like this is going to have minimal impurities at this point due to advances in technology. The metalbenders really need another explanation.
On the opposite end of the spectrum, Lin and Tenzin ruled. Lin's father is apparently Wolverine. Too bad we didn't get nearly as much of them by comparison. Apparently they are being saved for a boss battle. I'm calling Amon vs. Tenzin right now.
Sato being a traitor is something I think everyone here called as soon as he appeared. Interesting to know that he's in it because of tragedy and not just an inferiority complex.
Does anyone feel like Lin, Tenzin, and Korra completely squandered their lead? I feel like they should have kept it undercover and used Korra's connection to investigate. Walking up to Sato and giving them the information basically lost them the metalbending police.




So I'd say it's Korra-Okay, which means it's still very good. Have problems with it, though. We are basically left at the edge of an open Communi-I mean, Equalist revolution with 6 episodes left. The Council is going to have to act big due to this new ally on Amon's side.


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2012)

I wonder if Lin ever felt she lived in the shadow of her mother.  I'm sure there's a fanfic out there about it.


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Platinum is ridiculously rare. Creating giant mechs and huge doors out of it is probably less efficient than just, oh, bribing every bender into willingly giving up their bending. The fortune spent on the mechs alone would be staggering, let alone the insanely huge _door_ made out of it. Plus Platinum is comparable to Gold in its ductile and malleable nature. Building suits out of it would be comparable to building a breastplate of pure gold.
> 
> I enjoyed the episode, but not nearly as good as the last one.
> 
> ...



It's only rare nowadays because they obviously used it all up. Giant mechs, giant platinum doors, that's where it all went...

I agree on the front that they had to make the mechs look like a credible threat though. Earthbenders should honestly be their worst enemies. The mechs would pose a good match for other benders though.

Wonder if there is a big bad boss mech.... If there is, it probably belongs to Amons right hand man. Called it!


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 19, 2012)

The Potential said:


> It's only rare nowadays because they obviously used it all up. Giant mechs, giant platinum doors, that's where it all went...



No, it's rare because it's like _gold_. It's simply one of the rarest metals in the crust. Finding that much is... _mindboggling._



> I agree on the front that they had to make the mechs look like a credible threat though. Earthbenders should honestly be their worst enemies. The mechs would pose a good match for other benders though.
> 
> Wonder if there is a big bad boss mech.... If there is, it probably belongs to Amons right hand man. Called it!



Naw. It's going to be Lin vs. the Mech, Tenzin/Korra vs. Amon, and Lance Henriks-man on foot vs. Mako/Bolin.


----------



## Gunners (May 19, 2012)

Oh enough with this nonsense about how rare platinum is. They exist in a different world to ours, that is where the conversation should end.


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 19, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Oh enough with this nonsense about how rare platinum is. They exist in a different world to ours, that is where the conversation should end.



Oh, shut up. It's still a weird thing, even if platinum is common enough for it not to be a thing. It's like gold in more ways than one, especially when it comes to it's ductility and malleability. Making a suit out of it is not a particularly smart thing.


----------



## Gunners (May 19, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Oh, shut up. It's still a weird thing, even if platinum is common enough for it not to be a thing. It's like gold in more ways than one, especially when it comes to it's ductility and malleability. Making a suit out of it is not a particularly smart thing.


Maybe you're the one who should shut up. Did they have a problem with supplies? Evidently the answer is no. Were the suits ineffective? No. 

It is a case of you over thinking things.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 19, 2012)

Coming from a comic book guy? lololololol


----------



## Ruby Moon (May 19, 2012)

So Hiroshi Sato was supplying Amon. Poor Asami. That's a lot for her to take in.


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> No, it's rare because it's like _gold_. It's simply one of the rarest metals in the crust. Finding that much is... _mindboggling._



I mean...I was playing bro...



> Naw. It's going to be Lin vs. the Mech, Tenzin/Korra vs. Amon, and Lance Henriks-man on foot vs. Mako/Bolin.



By Lance Henriks do you mean Amon's right hand man? If so... I'm not so sure if they can take him unless they go thru some training...


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 19, 2012)

Cabbage Corp.


----------



## axellover2 (May 19, 2012)

Geez, I was just joking about the platinum thing.  Although thinking back to it, yeah an earthbender would still fair better than the rest when it comes to fighting those mech.


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

axellover2 said:


> Geez, I was just joking about the platinum thing.  Although thinking back to it, yeah an earthbender would still fair better than the rest when it comes to fighting those mech.



Far better actually. To bad these metalbenders save for Lin don't know how to earthbend..


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 19, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Maybe you're the one who should shut up. Did they have a problem with supplies? Evidently the answer is no. Were the suits ineffective? No.



That doesn't mean it's still not stupid. If someone were just walking around with a gold suit of armor proclaiming his invincibility, it'd still be fucking stupid for a variety of reasons. It's just something really weird since the show has never done something like this before. It's not like I said 



> It is a case of you over thinking things.



No, it's just me "thinking", which shouldn't prevent my entertainment (and for the most part, it _didn't_). This isn't me doing high-level physics to disprove something, it's just me bringing up a rather elementary fact about a well-known material.

So stop being a defensive prick and get over it. I wasn't trying to make it into a big deal, you just blew it out of proportion.



The Potential said:


> I mean...I was playing bro...



...



*forehead slap*



Sorry, I'm in the middle of doing things for work on my computer and I'm multitasking. I just read the words and wrote a response without taking it in. 



> By Lance Henriks do you mean Amon's right hand man? If so... I'm not so sure if they can take him unless they go thru some training...



Lance Henriksen is the guy playing the right hand man. And I totally agree with you, but I'm guessing they will. By the end of the season the both of them should be able to fight against just him.

Plus he got totally punked by Asami this episode. They could do it!


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

> Plus he got totally punked by Asami this episode. They could do it!



.....Did I miss something this episode?


----------



## axellover2 (May 19, 2012)

The Potential said:


> Far better actually. To bad these metalbenders save for Lin don't know how to earthbend..



I know, the whole time I was thinking : Why don't they at least make an earth wall or something that would hinder the mechs movements instead of those small cords.


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 19, 2012)

The Potential said:


> .....Did I miss something this episode?



At the end, she zaps two people. Her papa, and the main henchman. It's definitely him; he's carrying the two escrima sticks and has the back rig.  If it's not him, then it is someone who looks exactly like him.


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

axellover2 said:


> I know, the whole time I was thinking : Why don't they at least make an earth wall or something that would hinder the mechs movements instead of those small cords.



Yeah I too thought we would get to see some good old fashioned earth bending... 

Maybe next time.


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> At the end, she zaps two people. Her papa, and the main henchman. It's definitely him; he's carrying the two escrima sticks and has the back rig.  If it's not him, then it is someone who looks exactly like him.



I must have missed that because my cable box was going in and out thru the episode. And if that was him......


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 19, 2012)

The Potential said:


> I must have missed that because my cable box was going in and out thru the episode. And if that was him......



Ah, that sucks. That used to happen when I got satellite, too. And having rewatched a feed of the episode, it was definitely him. Apparently Asami wasn't kidding when she talked about her own moves.


----------



## tari101190 (May 19, 2012)

I was laughing out loud when the Cabbage corp head got arrested. And when he cried out "No not my Cabbage corp!" I was slowly clapping. It was brilliant.

Really, really liked the little scene with the wolf-bat guy. Was nice to see what the ramifications of what happened to him were, and how he was dealing with it.

Finally got to see Tenzin do some air bending. Looked so great of course. Air bending is the best, not my fave, but I feel like it is overall better than the others. Less weaknesses.

And why do the Metal Bender Police forget that they can Earthbend? It is immensely frustrating. It is extremely useful, especially against those mechs. Atleast Lin earthbent once. Anyway Lin was great too I guess.

Good episode more or less. 

Oh and Mako and Bolin are still as useless as ever I see, except when it comes to relationship status updates or comic relief. Something needs to be done to integrate thm into the story better.

Oh and I almost forgot. Lin is officially the most badass in the show. She's above the law now. Seemed kindof forced and out of nowhere that the chief of police quickly decided that she shouldn't follow her own rules anymore, but whatever. At least she's a badass now. The bad attitude and scar also help solidify her badassery too.


----------



## Judecious (May 19, 2012)

Lin has always been the most badass.


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Ah, that sucks. That used to happen when I got satellite, too. And having rewatched a feed of the episode, it was definitely him. Apparently Asami wasn't kidding when she talked about her own moves.



So Asami vs Henriks then. I swear it seems like the martial arts part of bending has been lost to this new age of bending... Mako and Boilin need to take it up a few notches! Asami showing them up like that is just sad...


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 19, 2012)

Lin did some earthbending, but not as much as she should have...


----------



## axellover2 (May 19, 2012)

Pfft Lin is Toph's daughter there aint no stuffy rules or laws that could hold her.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 19, 2012)

Lin is slowly getting closer to her mom's character. 

And I could sympathize with Tahno... A bit.


----------



## blakstealth (May 19, 2012)

Man, Lin and Tenzin were pretty sick in this ep.


----------



## Gunners (May 19, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> That doesn't mean it's still not stupid. If someone were just walking around with a gold suit of armor proclaiming his invincibility, it'd still be fucking stupid for a variety of reasons. It's just something really weird since the show has never done something like this before. It's not like I said


Actually the fact that the mechs were effective means that it isn't stupid for them to proclaim their invincibility. For all the faults of platinum the mechs took down an Air bending master, a Earthbending master, police members and the Avatar. 



> No, it's just me "thinking", which shouldn't prevent my entertainment (and for the most part, it _didn't_). This isn't me doing high-level physics to disprove something, it's just me bringing up a rather elementary fact about a well-known material.
> 
> So stop being a defensive prick and get over it. I wasn't trying to make it into a big deal, you just blew it out of proportion.


When you start talking about the rarity of platinum it is a case of you over thinking things to the point that you overlook the simple fact that their world is not the same as ours. 

Also I think it is funny that you are calling me over-defensive, I dismissed what you had to say by regarding it as nonsense however you were first told me to shut up and you threw the first personal insult by calling me a prick. Get off your high horse and _shut up_.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 19, 2012)

Comic book guy complaining about the improbable tech and metals? Lolol


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 19, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Actually the fact that the mechs were effective means that it isn't stupid for them to proclaim their invincibility. For all the faults of platinum the mechs took down an Air bending master, a Earthbending master, police members and the Avatar.



It only works because of PIS, though, and the reason it works doesn't make any actual sense in regards to things like "impurities" as they were previously established.

Again, just because something "works" or "done" doesn't mean it isn't kind of stupid when you think about it. If the characters were to suddenly get rich because they walked into a mountain of gold that no one saw, just because it happened wouldn't make it any less ridiculous.



> When you start talking about the rarity of platinum it is a case of you over thinking things to the point that you overlook the simple fact that their world is not the same as ours.



Yes, but when people talk about gold you assume it has the same value and properties of gold in the real world. Same as things like silver and iron. The rarity of such things tends to hold true, even in fantasy universes because it holds such a high association with it, hence why silver and gold are still relatively rare in most fantasy universes.

You don't call something platinum and not have it be rare or act like platinum.



> Also I think it is funny that you are calling me over-defensive, I dismissed what you had to say by regarding it as nonsense



Except it isn't nonsense. It's logical thinking with basic facts which hold true with the setting's universe. That kind of irks me.



> however you were first told me to shut up and you threw the first personal insult by calling me a prick. Get off your high horse and _shut up_.



You dismissed what I said as "nonsense". I don't know if you realize this, but that _is_ a personal insult to me.


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 19, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Comic book guy complaining about the improbable tech and metals? Lolol



It's not improbable tech or metals, unless you've never seen a periodic table before. It's the fact that we know what platinum is and how it works. This isn't adamantium or Star Trek technobabble. It's a basic noble metal.


----------



## Gunners (May 19, 2012)

You take it as a personal insult because you are a conceited man who believes too much in the value of what he has to say. I'll respond to the rest of your post after I finish watching the football game.


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 19, 2012)

Gunners said:


> You take it as a personal insult because you are a conceited man who believes too much in the value of what he has to say. I'll respond to the rest of your post after I finish watching the football game.



I take it as an insult because it was dismissed on the idea that I was thinking. If you'd want to join Wuzzman in the habit of not thinking, fine. Dont dismiss us that do think.


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2012)

Judecious said:


> Lin has always been the most badass.



She would have to be that way to survive. She was born in the toughest conditions known to man, and escaped out of the most secure prison in the world, Toph's vagina. Only one man, whose name is stricken from the records, was ever able to break in.


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I wonder if Lin ever felt she lived in the shadow of her mother.  I'm sure there's a fanfic out there about it.



There are fanfics about other things too .


----------



## Eskilllicous (May 19, 2012)

Now that was a good Episode. It was everything the last one wasn't. Exciting, funny, surprising. Man, that was great!


----------



## blakstealth (May 19, 2012)

Detective said:


> She would have to be that way to survive. She was born in the toughest conditions known to man, and escaped out of the most secure prison in the world, Toph's vagina. Only one man, whose name is stricken from the records, was ever able to break in.


good lord, you!


----------



## Klue (May 19, 2012)

Damn, I feel so bad for Asami but proud of her too. I don't know if I could have made the decision, even if it were the right one.


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 19, 2012)

Klue said:


> Damn, I feel so bad for Asami but proud of her too. I don't know if I could have made the decision, even if it were the right one.



in all honesty, I was expecting her to turn out to be bad, too, to give Mako pathos. I'm glad she's joining the team, especially now that we've seen her talents. I'm guessing we'll be getting a car chase or two with her at the wheel.


----------



## hellosquared (May 19, 2012)

Detective said:


> She would have to be that way to survive. She was born in the toughest conditions known to man, and escaped out of the most secure prison in the world, Toph's vagina. Only one man, whose name is stricken from the records, was ever able to break in.



You are awesome


----------



## Wuzzman (May 19, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> I take it as an insult because it was dismissed on the idea that I was thinking. If you'd want to join Wuzzman in the habit of not thinking, fine. Dont dismiss us that do think.



I'll be critical with Korra when your critical with Young Justice. 

Detective rep


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> You are awesome



That heroic, brave, badass man, who impregnated Toph, did the impossible. He planted the seed of an idea, the most resilient parasite or virus, an unstoppable force, into Toph's uterus, the idea that she could have more than one of herself in the world, without the Universe imploding. So he broke in where no man had ever gone before, past the strongest barrier in existence, and left a legacy of greatness that we are only witnessing now.

The INConception of Lin.












​


----------



## Darth (May 19, 2012)

STILL NO DOWNLOAD LINKS


----------



## blakstealth (May 19, 2012)

Forgot to mention how I was like, "omg fuckin sick shit OMG OMG OMG WAHHHHH" when


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lin stomped on the floor of the workshop and that soundwave effect scene came up.

It's the small things that get me all excited lol.


----------



## Darth (May 19, 2012)

Found an online stream for the episode if anyone wants it in low quality. 



Me personally, i'm going to wait until an HD link is releaesd.


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Forgot to mention how I was like, "omg fuckin sick shit OMG OMG OMG WAHHHHH" when
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You're not the only one who got excited.


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> another link. Still low-quality, but just in case the other one goes down.



Rewatching as I type!


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 19, 2012)

masamune1 gets the rep, as I just used his YJ link and found Korra on it.


----------



## MajorThor (May 19, 2012)

BOOMERANG!!!!!


----------



## blakstealth (May 19, 2012)

Dang, those files are huuuge.


----------



## Darth (May 19, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> This one is also on the ThePirateBay. Demonoid has a high rep when it comes to quality, so this one is likely good and tested already.
> 
> And HD files are always a bit big. But the quality is worth it for this sort of animation.



Well that's the best one there is so far. And there's thousands of seeders already. So enjoy the file guys!


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 19, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> About the reveal:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Both Cabbage Corp and Sato may be more diverse than just what you know of them. Think of these companies like the Zaibatsu/Keiretsu, which might be known for one thing in particular (Mitsubishi), but are far more diverse and produce things in many different industries.


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

Re-watched the episode and noticed that the Metalbenders did use a tiny bit of earthbending when they were trying to hold down the Mechs... Also, even though the team did lose again they were a bit out numbered[not counting the metalbenders].

I can forgive this defeat. Plus, Lin alone took out one Wolverine style..dat Lin..


----------



## blakstealth (May 19, 2012)

I was yelling, "Kill that b-word, Lin! kill him kill him kill him" when she took out her blades and went stabby stabby. Then I remembered that Korra was a kids show.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 19, 2012)

Eskilllicous said:


> Now that was a good Episode. It was everything the last one wasn't. Exciting, funny, surprising. Man, that was great!



I could use those words exactly to describe the last episode. 
And The Winner Is... certainly wasn't dull, humorless, or predictable.


----------



## Narcissus (May 19, 2012)

Just watched the last two episodes (I missed last week's). I laughed so much when the announcer kept announcing as he was about to get shocked, and then when Cabbage Corp. got shut down. 

I was wondering whether or not Toph had taught Lin to use the earth sense, because she should've been able to tell that guy was lying to her with it (forgot about shoes making it weaker though).


----------



## MartialHorror (May 19, 2012)

Newest episode turned out pretty well although once again, I thought the Metal Benders lost too easily. Also convenient that the last people loaded into the trucks at the end are the main ones, so they can obviously escape.

Lin is turning out to be pretty cool though. The cabbage dude cracked me up and I was surprised that the one girl didn't turn out to be evil.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 19, 2012)

Why isn't this in the subforum?


----------



## Darth (May 19, 2012)

^Because it was here first.


----------



## Spica (May 19, 2012)

A Tumblr-post with all the statues.


Wa, Cabbage Man has his own statue?


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2012)

ahahaha yes.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 20, 2012)

Wow, that episode was amazing. Asami, god damn. Not just beauty and brains, she's got a lot of heart too.


----------



## Synn (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Superstarseven (May 20, 2012)

^Allow me to pull out my inner New York Jew and say, This I like.


----------



## The Potential (May 20, 2012)

Korra for best babybender?..


----------



## Wan (May 20, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> Just watched the last two episodes (I missed last week's). I laughed so much when the announcer kept announcing as he was about to get shocked, and then when Cabbage Corp. got shut down.
> 
> I was wondering whether or not Toph had taught Lin to use the earth sense, because she should've been able to tell that guy was lying to her with it (forgot about shoes making it weaker though).



There may be privacy laws against using earth sense lie detection.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 20, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Why isn't this in the subforum?



There is no subforum.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 20, 2012)

I dig Tenzin's air cycle. Perhaps that's the move he invented before he attained the title of Master. Nice update of Aang's air scooter.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2012)

lol, Im glad they updated it. the Air scooter is fine when you're watching a kid do it. It would look silly for an adult to do it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 20, 2012)

Wow! Episode 7 was utterly amazing! I was definitely very impressed by everything that occurred within it.

It was indeed very sad to see Tahno as a broken shell of his former self, but I hope that he shall eventually have a happy ending. Surely, if he cannot regain his ability to bend, there must be some way for him to find happiness in the world, again?

I liked the humorous reference to the Cabbage Merchant when the CEO of Cabbage Corp was arrested, and I wonder if the CEO is a relative of the merchant, or merely someone who rose to the top of the company?

I am glad that Korra and Asami apparently are starting to interact better, so that there shall be less tension between them when the entire gruop is together.

I was moderately surprised to learn that Hiroshi was indeed a member of the Equalists, but I do not like how the protagonists charged blindly into his lair. Korra is brash and impulsive, but both Tenzin and Lin should have realized that it was far too easy for the disgruntled worker to admit to the existence of Hiroshi's secret factory and disclose its location. I suspected immediately that it was a trap, but I, as the viewer of the series, possess the requisite perspective to form such a realization, whereas the characters do not possess that.

I was glad that nearly every major character was able to have a major role in this episode, especially Lin, Tenzin, and Asami. It was good to see Lin fight again, plus I am glad that she has the ability to sense vibrations, as did Toph; I am glad that Tenzin finally had a proper fight, and that he was very badass while doing so; and I was very impressed to see that Asami is a skilled fighter, plus, Mako and Korra's reactions to her display of fighting prowess were hilarious! 

I did feel some tension when Hiroshi asked Asami to join him as an Equalist, and the similarities to Darth Vader tempting Luke Skywalker in _Star Wars_ were rather obvious, but I was not expecting her to actually accept his offer, mostly because she is Mako's love interest. I hope that she can handle this sudden turn of events, as I am certain that this must be a drastic revelation for her.

I noticed that Hiroshi said that his mecha were composed of platinum, and that an earthbender could not bend it. While using using platinum to construct the mecha may initially seem to be intelligent, as platinum is very resistant to corrosion and tarnishing, it is also very soft in its pure form, so the mecha could not have been composed purely of platinum, but rather an alloy of it, similarly to how platinum jewelry is actually an alloy of platinum and other metals.

Now that Lin has decided to resign from the police force, what shall she do? Might she become this series' equivalent of Batman? That would be very awesome, indeed!

I am continuously impressed by the writing quality of this series; its creators certainly have created a most awesome world, filled with adventure, action, and drama. I am so eager to see what shall occur next!


----------



## Jena (May 21, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Now that Lin has decided to resign from the police force, what shall she do? Might she become this series' equivalent of Batman? That would be very awesome, indeed!



Nanananana BatLin! BatLin!


Well, it _does_ have a ring to it.

I could see Lin striking out on her own to deliver some vigilante justice.


----------



## Orxon (May 21, 2012)

How is Lin gonna pay her bills


----------



## Superstarseven (May 21, 2012)

Orxon said:


> How is Lin gonna pay her bills



By using her trust fund.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 21, 2012)

Or........Tenzin.


----------



## Han Solo (May 21, 2012)

I'm sure Lin already made a lot of money from being the chief of police.

And yeah, trust fund.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

Lin doesn't strike me as the kind who would accept any sort of trust fund.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Orxon said:


> How is Lin gonna pay her bills



She won't be gone long enough for such a thing to become an issue and I'm sure that she has savings, she doesn't seem like the person that would waste money on pointless stuff.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> She won't be gone long enough for such a thing to become an issue and I'm sure that she has savings, she doesn't seem like the person that would waste money on pointless stuff.



She does kinda strike me as the "jew"ish type.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 21, 2012)

I see now that Amon's family, Mako and Bolin's parents, and now Asami's mother were all killed by firebenders; that cannot be a coincidence, in my mind, as all of them are major characters in this series and all have some connection to the Avatar. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 21, 2012)

So I watched the new episode and 2 things came to my attention...

The cabage man's dream lived and thrived

Also, Asami wasn't an antagonist from the beginning which means Batman legitimately caught that pussy and will continue for many nights to come


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I see now that Amon's family, Mako and Bolin's parents, and now Asami's mother were all killed by firebenders; that cannot be a coincidence, in my mind, as all of them are major characters in this series and all have some connection to the Avatar. What does everyone else say about that?



It's all Azula's doing.


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Lin doesn't strike me as the kind who would accept any sort of trust fund.



?  

Do you even know what a trust fund is?


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

Mider T said:


> ?
> 
> Do you even know what a trust fund is?



DO YOU?!?!?!?!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's all Azula's doing.



I doubt that, but I am hoping that Azula is somehow mentioned or referenced in this series, as nearly every other major character from the first series (Aang, Katara, Sokka, Toph, and Zuko) has either appeared in person of been referenced in some manner, so I would be very displeased if she were ignored.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Azula is one evil bitch, it wouldn't surprise me if it WAS her doing, DDJ.


----------



## Jena (May 22, 2012)

Azula is Amon.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Amon is Jett!


----------



## Misha-San (May 22, 2012)

How about Jet and Azula are Amon?? 0_o 

What? It happens in horror movies. =p


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Jet is Azula, Azula is Amon, Amon is Jet. It's perfectly understandable.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

Amon is Aang from an alternate universe.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Earth 616?


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Amon is Aang from an alternate universe.



*DARKEST TIMELINE AANG*


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

What of Amon was Aangs non-bending byproduct?(his son)


----------



## MartialHorror (May 22, 2012)

Amon is........M. Night Shyalamanaanander.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

That would be like him tho, conceited prick.


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2012)

It would be amazing if they based Amon without his mask off of Shyamalan.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> It would be amazing if they based Amon without his mask off of Shyamalan.



I don't want to see Shyamalan's ugly mug in the show.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> What of Amon was Aangs non-bending byproduct?(his son)



Aang and Katara's other son is named Bumi, and that idea has been suggested before, and it certainly is an interesting idea, except that Bumi has only been mentioned by name and never appeared within the series, so Amon being him would seem to be rather contrived and "from out of left field," to use a colloquial phrase.


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't want to see Shyamalan's ugly mug in the show.


WHAT A TWEEST.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> WHAT A TWEEST.



Would be a horrible twist.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2012)

What if the creators of this series created a character who was a subtle (or perhaps not-so-subtle) parody of Shyamalan, to make humor of his film and how it differed from the original series? Would anyone here like to see that?


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

I wanna see the frothing-man, again!


----------



## Wan (May 23, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I wanna see the frothing-man, again!



Don't you know? He became a psychologist who tied every impulse men have to the size of the froth their mouths could make.  But he did say that sometimes fainting is just fainting.


----------



## Klue (May 23, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What if the creators of this series created a character who was a subtle (or perhaps not-so-subtle) parody of Shyamalan, to make humor of his film and how it differed from the original series? Would anyone here like to see that?



I suppose.......


----------



## Wan (May 23, 2012)

I wouldn't expect the creators to be jerks like that, even if Shyamalan does deserve it.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

Oman said:


> Don't you know? He became a psychologist who tied every impulse men have to the size of the froth their mouths could make.  But he did say that sometimes fainting is just fainting.



Oh shit! That's mad impressive! Good on em'


----------



## Spica (May 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Voice actors and their characters_ 





Wut, Jin is Hiroshi?


----------



## Slice (May 23, 2012)

I never realized Bud Bundy was Mako


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2012)

Why is the little girl who plays Jinora younger than the little girl who plays Ikki?

The little girl who plays Jinora makes facial expressions like Brad Pitt and George Clooney.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

Because that's how it works when you have a difference in voice pitch and shit Mider.


----------



## Kisame (May 23, 2012)

Asami's voice actor is sexy, to be expected. 

And smh it's the Korean guy from Lost.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

Jin?!?!?!?!


----------



## Superstarseven (May 23, 2012)

Shark said:


> Asami's voice actor is sexy, to be expected.



She played Yue in the film.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

That's not saying much because the movie was terrible.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 23, 2012)

All I'm saying is that it's an interesting bit of trivia.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

Fair enough, I'll allow it.


----------



## Bioness (May 23, 2012)

Be a water bender!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 23, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> That's not saying much because the movie was terrible.



No, I believe that it means that the creators of this series believe that she must have talent, if they are actually acknowledging an element of Shyamalan's film.

Also, did anyone notice that Lin lifted the metal from the ground and then threw it aside from a distance? I believe that that is the first time that an earthbender has bent metal without actually needing to be physically in contact with it, which definitely is evidence of the art having been further developed.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 23, 2012)

Korra herself > the film


----------



## Superrazien (May 23, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Korra herself > the film



Tenzin> The film, and thats saying a lot.


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2012)

You don't think much of Tenzin?


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2012)

Honestly at this point, I don't either.

Perhaps I was expecting too much from him. I wanted him to be the next Iroh. So far, he's disappointed.


----------



## Gunners (May 24, 2012)

Yeah because Iroh never got caught with his pants down, Iroh never had to run away and Iroh was never had to surrender against forces that simply overwhelmed him.... Wait a minute, those things happened to him.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2012)

Holy shit Hiroshi Sato is GENERAL FONG.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Yeah because Iroh never got caught with his pants down, Iroh never had to run away and Iroh was never had to surrender against forces that simply overwhelmed him.... Wait a minute, those things happened to him.



Never said they didn't. 

Iroh was just ten times cooler than Tenzin with the same amount of screentime.


----------



## Wan (May 24, 2012)

Darth said:


> Honestly at this point, I don't either.
> 
> Perhaps I was expecting too much from him. I wanted him to be the next Iroh. So far, he's disappointed.



I kind of expected him to be serious since before the show started.  Simply recycling Iroh would have been boring; they already recycled one character from A:TLA (Bolin is basically Sokka).


----------



## Gunners (May 24, 2012)

Putting aside their roles as comic relief characters Sokka and Bolin are not alike. Sokka got pussy, he was the teams tactician, he was smart. He took on the protective role and was the groups most serious member (Before Zuko joined) despite his jokes.

They're as similar as Mako and Zuko.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2012)

Gunners said:


> They're as similar as Mako and Zuko.



 **


----------



## Wan (May 24, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Putting aside their roles as comic relief characters Sokka and Bolin are not alike.



Their comic relief is similar, and it's their main purpose in the shows.



> Sokka got pussy,



Bolin seems to be quite the lady's man as well.  At least he didn't start as a misogynist.



> he was the teams tactician, he was smart. He took on the protective role and was the groups most serious member (Before Zuko joined) despite his jokes.



His "smarts" were often part of the joke.  Remember the Momo ghost plan? (it was a winner!)  Pretty much the same as the Pabuu circus act.



> They're as similar as Mako and Zuko.



Which would be to say they're not similar, which is just being blind.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 24, 2012)

Bolin also possesses a much more youthful naivety and positivity. 
He's really sure of who he is.


----------



## Wan (May 24, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Bolin also possesses a much more youthful naivety and positivity.
> He's really sure of who he is.



Fair point.  Bolin doesn't have Sokka's sarcasm.


----------



## Gunners (May 24, 2012)

> Their comic relief is similar, and it's their main purpose in the shows.


Main purpose does not equal only purpose. Regarding Sokka I would not even say comic relief was his main role in the show as many of the episodes had the characters working to his plan of action. He kept shit organised.


> Bolin seems to be quite the lady's man as well. At least he didn't start as a misogynist.


What does Sokka starting off as a misogynist have to do with getting pussy? To be honest it just shows another distinction between the characters. Anyway that doesn't matter despite being a lady's man, Bolin does not get pussy. 


> His "smarts" were often part of the joke. Remember the Momo ghost plan? (it was a winner!) Pretty much the same as the Pabuu circus act.


You're being deceitfully oblivious. Remember his invasion plan, remember his prison break plan, remember his plan to take down the Fire Nation fleet? Because I do, it displays him taking on more responsibility and showing more smarts than Bolin ever has. 



> Which would be to say they're not similar, which is just being blind.


Which was my point people compared the characters because people only look at the characters surface. ''Omg Mako is a brooding male, another Zuko''= ''Oh my God Bolin has a sense of humor another Sokka''.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 24, 2012)

Nice image! Most of the characters from this series do indeed match the personalities of those from the _Star Wars_ universe. Who is Zuko in that image? Is he Anakin, because of their similar personalities? And should not Oza have been Luke?


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Fuckin' saved!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 25, 2012)

Seeing Iroh as Yoda in that image above makes me wonder if he is still remembered in _The Legend of Korra._ What does everyone else believe? Does Iroh have a legacy that endures into the current story?


----------



## Gunners (May 25, 2012)

His legacy is in the tea shop, I bet it is like the restaurants in the old fashioned Chinese movies where every employee can open up a can off whoop ass at any given time.


----------



## Mider T (May 25, 2012)

I agree with Gunners about Sokka.  I hate it when viewers don't acknowledge his vital role to the team and call him just "the funny man".


----------



## Petes12 (May 25, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Main purpose does not equal only purpose. Regarding Sokka I would not even say comic relief was his main role in the show as many of the episodes had the characters working to his plan of action. He kept shit organised.



His planning strategy nonsense was a way for the writers of the show make him a more legitimate part of the team in-story. His purpose in the show for the audience was to be grating and annoying comic relief

i would not call him 'vital'


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Sokka was crucial in A:LTA.


----------



## Mider T (May 25, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> His planning strategy nonsense was a way for the writers of the show make him a more legitimate part of the team in-story. His purpose in the show for the audience was to be grating and annoying comic relief
> 
> i would not call him 'vital'



lol conspiracy theory.

We'll take your concession.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

And 911 was an inside job, canon FACT!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 25, 2012)

Korra needs more dragons. 

Dragons should work well against those mecha.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

She needs to master the different colors of flame, to maximize her DPS output!


----------



## Darth (May 25, 2012)

Mider T said:


> lol conspiracy theory.
> 
> We'll take your concession.



I was just about to post that image actually..


----------



## Gunners (May 25, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> His planning strategy nonsense was a way for the writers of the show make him a more legitimate part of the team in-story. His purpose in the show for the audience was to be grating and annoying comic relief
> 
> i would not call him 'vital'


Do you have anything to support his strategy being 'nonsense'? It is a consistent part about his character and it has been central to the groups success on numerous occasions. Your statements make about as much sense as saying ''Top is only an Earthbender to make her more of a legitimate part of the team'', in other words it makes zero sense.


----------



## Velocity (May 25, 2012)

Sokka was very impressive, in my opinion. Why some people are trying to pass him off as a Xander is beyond me. If it hadn't been for Sokka, a considerable amount of things would never have worked out the way they did. He was the weakest member of the group, sure, but considering the rest of the team consisted of the Avatar, a Master Waterbender, a Master Earthbender and a Master Firebender, more power wasn't what they needed. Unlike the Xander, who is a dead weight and becomes nothing more that a groupie trying to fit in as the story progresses, Sokka pulled his weight throughout the entire series.

It just happened that he was funny, as well.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 25, 2012)

We should all remember that the casting changed his personality also.

Sokka was originally supposed to be a fairly serious kid until Jack DeSena was given the role. It's funny, when I learned that that he was was a cast member of All That (which was still airing at the time) I became cynical because I figured it was unfair that Nickelodeon gave a VA role to someone who was already on a show that aired on their network.

That's such a distant memory now.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 25, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Korra needs more dragons.
> 
> Dragons should work well against those mecha.



Yes, but there were only two dragons remaining in the first series, so how likely is it that there may be more seventy years later? And where would they be found?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 25, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, but there were only two dragons remaining in the first series, so how likely is it that there may be more seventy years later? And where would they be found?



How many flying Bison were in the first series? If the flying Bison increased in number then its probable for dragons as well I think.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 25, 2012)

Sure but Oogi and the rest of the Air Bison that inhabit Air Temple island are a different breed. Appa truly was the last of his kind.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Sokka brought Boomerang AND Spacesword to the table, those two alone won an entire battle and destroyed Ozai's entire air fleet.


----------



## The Potential (May 25, 2012)

Someone in here trying to hate on Sokka? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*He could give a damn.*


----------



## Bioness (May 25, 2012)

He *couldn't* give a damn ^


----------



## The Potential (May 25, 2012)

That's how the phrase goes around my parts. It's more like sarcasm..


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Oh Potential, you fucked it up. lol


----------



## Wan (May 25, 2012)




----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Repped, hilarious.


----------



## The Potential (May 26, 2012)

Bioness said:


> He *couldn't* give a damn ^





MajorThor said:


> Oh Potential, you fucked it up. lol






MajorThor said:


> Repped, hilarious.


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

Don't get all pissy, brother. We're just fucking with you. :brohug


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2012)

this is pretty cool



> lol conspiracy theory.
> 
> We'll take your concession.



i dont see how its a conspiracy theory..


----------



## Mider T (May 26, 2012)

Because trying to dismiss his importance is denying to accept his character development.  Hell, there were two entire episodes devoted to it.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2012)

he was a major character. i just wouldn't call him vital. 

mostly what i thought was silly was saying 'oh he wasn't just comedic relief, his purpose was to be the strategist!' like thats what they were thinking when they created him 'our team needs a strategist'


----------



## Mider T (May 26, 2012)

I don't understand what's so hard about accepting that he was both? :/


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

Sokka single handedly destroyed Ozai's air fleet! He's boss as fuck.


----------



## Gunners (May 26, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I don't understand what's so hard about accepting that he was both? :/


It is not hard to understand because -insert insult-.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 26, 2012)

Da fuq?

Sokka was the best character from TLA. Is someone trolling?


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

The same people who are hating on Sokka, are the same people that makes babies cry.


----------



## masamune1 (May 26, 2012)

So....what? Is the show on hiatus or something?

WHERE IS MY 8TH EPISODE!?!?


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

Next week Mas, this week is on hiatus because of the holiday.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I don't understand what's so hard about accepting that he was both? :/



difference between his role as a character and his role in-universe but nvm forget it

i found him kind of annoying but thats just personal preference, thought toph was way funnier


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

Can't we just agree that the characters had REAL good synergy? They all complimented each other extremely well.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 26, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Sokka single handedly destroyed Ozai's air fleet! He's boss as fuck.



I always considered that as PIS on the air fleet pilots.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 26, 2012)

Not at all. It was his idea to have Toph bend the metal rudder of the one airshop so that is would crash with the others. Sokka didn't do anything that was outside of his abilities. He thought quick on his feet and came up with a good plan to take them all down.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 26, 2012)

In essence his plan was to ram his one ship against the others. Not complicated.

Im simply dumbfounded at the incompetence of the last half of the airship pilots to be unable to react such a straight forward maneuver. Do you know that there would have been an enormous amount generated friction upon contact of Sokka's ship on the first one. 

The pilots had the awareness and reaction of a sloth taking a piss.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 26, 2012)

Zeppelins are huge and slow. 
The plan wasn't highly complicated but it sure was smart though.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 26, 2012)

Theyre even slower when they have friction against another zeppelin.

The plan was adequate, not exactly a sign of tactical genius.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 26, 2012)

For that exact moment, it was. His original plan was to take down Ozai's airship.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 26, 2012)

Im still not that impressed. It was quick thinking for Sokka for sure, but I consider PIS on the baddies for the plan's success rate.


----------



## Wan (May 26, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> So....what? Is the show on hiatus or something?
> 
> WHERE IS MY 8TH EPISODE!?!?



It's Memorial Day Weekend in the US, so Nickelodeon decided not to air a new episode.  Presumably a bunch of people and families will be traveling, and may not be able to catch it.  There should be a new episode next week.



> In essence his plan was to ram his one ship against the others. Not complicated.
> 
> Im simply dumbfounded at the incompetence of the last half of the airship pilots to be unable to react such a straight forward maneuver. Do you know that there would have been an enormous amount generated friction upon contact of Sokka's ship on the first one.
> 
> The pilots had the awareness and reaction of a sloth taking a piss.



We've been over this before.  This was probably the pilots' first time in a real combat situation, and since airships were a new technology probably no one could teach them to actually prepare either.  It can be viewed as incompetence, but understandable incompetence.  It would be more incredulous had they all been pulling ace maneuvers.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 26, 2012)

One week for the new episode? :3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 27, 2012)

I, also, am displeased about there being no new episode this week, but that is only a mild annoyance, as I have numerous other ways to occupy myself, apart from this series. I do hope that the next episode is worth the wait.

Also, I have noticed that in this series, unlike the previous series, there has thus far not been an episode that has not advanced the main plot of the story, while the first series had several episodes that did not advance the overall plot of the series. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 27, 2012)

Oman said:


> We've been over this before.  This was probably the pilots' first time in a real combat situation, and since airships were a new technology probably no one could teach them to actually prepare either.  It can be viewed as incompetence, but understandable incompetence.  It would be more incredulous had they all been pulling ace maneuvers.



Do you actually call speeding an airship forward out of a line formation an _ace maneuver_...? 

Basically what the pilots exhibited was the same as a putting a stick in front of the wheel to keep it steady - basically cruise control. Too weak imo.

Even if it is new technology, you wouldnt put a green soldier of any kind in charge of tide turning gunship. They would need some sort of leadership / tactical experience, in controlling and directing a crew about warfare. Im not saying Sokka's plan needed to be outright nullified, but taking down ALL the airships wreaked of a rushed finale.


----------



## Wan (May 27, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Do you actually call speeding an airship forward out of a line formation an _ace maneuver_...?
> 
> Basically what the pilots exhibited was the same as a putting a stick in front of the wheel to keep it steady - basically cruise control. Too weak imo.
> 
> Even if it is new technology, you wouldnt put a green soldier of any kind in charge of tide turning gunship. They would need some sort of leadership / tactical experience, in controlling and directing a crew about warfare. Im not saying Sokka's plan needed to be outright nullified, but taking down ALL the airships wreaked of a rushed finale.



..."rushed"?  How does it indicate "rushed"?  The thing was 1 hour and 28 minutes long.  You can dislike how it happened, but that's not an indication that it was rushed.

In this situation, I would say that _everyone_ you could put behind the wheel is technically "green" when it comes to piloting.  They see Sokka's ship barreling through the others, and think "Oh crap, I gotta turn this thing!  How do I do that again...?" and the total newness of the situation would induce a kind of panic and stress that could lead to delayed reactions.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 27, 2012)

Oman said:


> ..."rushed"?  How does it indicate "rushed"?  The thing was 1 hour and 28 minutes long.  You can dislike how it happened, but that's not an indication that it was rushed.



From FN being on top of the world and at the peak of their power (in 100 years) with their comet-boost, to getting decimated in less than a day by 2 small factions - Gaang and White Lotus. Yeah, kind of rushed imo. It felt like the only ones putting up a fight was Ozai and Azula... 



> In this situation, I would say that _everyone_ you could put behind the wheel is technically "green" when it comes to piloting.  They see Sokka's ship barreling through the others, and think "Oh crap, I gotta turn this thing!  How do I do that again...?" and the total newness of the situation would induce a kind of panic and stress that could lead to delayed reactions.



Thats the point. If they're going to invest in new technology and people controlling them, logically they would put the best of the best in charge. 

Do you think the Air Force just puts in cadets and rookies who just got their wings to test fly state-of the-art, prototype jet fighters? They would put that in the hands of the sharpest tool in the box, ace pilots or people with great military experience. 

Theyre going to war and they're supposed to get spooked by warfare...? Thats a natural assumption is it? They're not supposed to get stressed? As soon as the commotion of one airship gets wrecked any competent captain would have ordered his engineers to go full steam ahead.  Dont tell me the captain had no idea how to increase forward speed.

Its like that TV trope where kids end up being the most capable in the world/story.


----------



## Wan (May 27, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> From FN being on top of the world and at the peak of their power (in 100 years) with their comet-boost, to getting decimated in less than a day by 2 small factions - Gaang and White Lotus. Yeah, kind of rushed imo. It felt like the only ones putting up a fight was Ozai and Azula...



The Fire Nation didn't get decimated.  Zuko seized power and most of the Fire Nation's military might was intact; he just called it off.



> Thats the point. If they're going to invest in new technology and people controlling them, logically they would put the best of the best in charge.
> 
> Do you think the Air Force just puts in cadets and rookies who just got their wings to test fly state-of the-art, prototype jet fighters? They would put that in the hands of the sharpest tool in the box, ace pilots or people with great military experience.
> 
> ...



The Air Force comparison doesn't work because at least the Air Force has people who are trained pilots in the first place.  The Fire Nation really doesn't.  And when you're flying thousands of feet in the sky when no one has really done so before, you better believe that the pilots could get easily spooked.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 27, 2012)

Oman said:


> The Fire Nation didn't get decimated.  Zuko seized power and most of the Fire Nation's military might was intact; he just called it off.



Their most destructive combat force - the dragon air fleet got put away in about 10 mins. I wont get into Azula going crazy and just leaving the FN capital undefended.  



> The Air Force comparison doesn't work because at least the Air Force has people who are trained pilots in the first place.  The Fire Nation really doesn't.  And when you're flying thousands of feet in the sky when no one has really done so before, you better believe that the pilots could get easily spooked.



They had workable air balloons since Season 1, which Zuko (no pilot experience) had no problem controlling in season 3.

The concept is the the same with the dragon air fleet which they trialed in the Invasion successfully - with flying colors.

Your logic is based on the assumption that the FN Captains are on the standard of regular people or at least regular foot soldiers. Do you think the Captain of the first US Nuclear-powered Submarines packed with Nuclear Warheads was the standard of the average soldier? 

They patrolled the oceans for 6+ months at a time under their own supervision ready to deter/react/initiate Nuclear War. How many Nuclear Wars had they experienced before given that responsibility? Do you think their briefing included the statement they were allowed to get spooked under stress when coming in contact with the Soviet subs...?

By your standard of the FN Officers Im surprised they managed and maintained such a foothold in the EK for 100 years. For a military driven society for 100 years - constantly for at least 4 generations, I'm appalled to think that was the standard of the fleet officers.

There was definite non-standard incompetence, whether it be the fleet captains or the generals who appointed them. One of FN's great military blunders, otherwise EK would have kicked FN of their porch ages ago if people were to think that was acceptable or standard.


----------



## Mider T (May 27, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I, also, am displeased about there being no new episode this week, but that is only a mild annoyance, as I have numerous other ways to occupy myself, apart from this series. I do hope that the next episode is worth the wait.
> 
> Also, I have noticed that in this series, unlike the previous series, there has thus far not been an episode that has not advanced the main plot of the story, while the first series had several episodes that did not advance the overall plot of the series. What does everyone else say about that?



I say what I say everytime someone brings this up, writers already explained about the lack of filler.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 27, 2012)

Amon cake


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2012)

Kinda creepy.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 27, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I say what I say everytime someone brings this up, writers already explained about the lack of filler.



And what was the explanation that the writers gave? If you prefer to not actually tell me what it was, could you at least provide me with a link to where they gave their statement?


----------



## Mider T (May 27, 2012)

Bryan Konietzko said:
			
		

> "“When we first starting talking to Nickelodeon about doing a new series in the ‘Avatar’ world, they asked if we could do shorter arcs—more like a show like ‘24’where there’s a specific villain or challenge for that particular season. We’re really happy with that number. It allows us to focus much more closely on each episode and get a lot more craft into it.”"



Right there.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 27, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Amon cake



The candles in his mouth make him looks as if he is smoking cigarettes. 



Mider T said:


> Right there.



Yes, thank you very much.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 30, 2012)

Very well done trolling.





Just as good as the Amon one from a month back.


----------



## videlbriefs (May 30, 2012)

Upcoming LOK Episode 8 - "When Extremes Meet"

 (Source: Nick) *best quality 

Alternatives: Part 1 and Part 2 (Source: Youtube)


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 30, 2012)

Korra's hands look really weird in those pics.

What do the subs say?


----------



## Narutossss (May 30, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Very well done trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not really I can still tell it's fake from first glimse.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 30, 2012)

Oh lawd she's wearing Mako's scarf again hahaha.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 30, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those images are clearly fake, but they are still very awesome, nevertheless.


----------



## santanico (May 30, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Very well done trolling.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



hahahaha           .


----------



## Superstarseven (May 30, 2012)

So Canadians, seems like Legend Of Korra will air in your country on YTV starting June 9th at 11am.


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2012)

From a leaked page of the Promise Pt. II I saw on /co/

Sokka: Oh I don't know about "_enormous_" biceps.  "_Impressively large_" maybe--
Penga: You're my new boyfriend!  Starting right now!

*Next Panel*

Sokka: How old are you Penga?
Penga: Almost Sixteen.
Sokka: And by "_almost_" you mean--
Penga: Nine.
Sokka: I see...



Another page
Toph: Hey, Sokka, am I doing this right?  I'm trying to roll my eyes at you.

There's also a page showing Aang with fangirls


----------



## Superstarseven (May 30, 2012)

Promise haters can go suck an egg. That stuff sounds funny.

I enjoyed the first comic and _I_ must have bad taste?

Eff you!

OK, venting over.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 30, 2012)

Mider T said:


> From a leaked page of the Promise Pt. II I saw on /co/
> 
> Sokka: Oh I don't know about "_enormous_" biceps.  "_Impressively large_" maybe--
> Penga: You're my new boyfriend!  Starting right now!
> ...



Could you please provide me with a link to this "leak?" You may do so by private message, if that is necessary.


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2012)

Sorry it was a /co/ thread and it's gone now.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 30, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Sorry it was a /co/ thread and it's gone now.



What is "/co/"? Is that a section of _4Chan,_ as is "/b/"?


----------



## Superstarseven (May 30, 2012)

Titles and airdates for the last 3 episodes have been released.


110: ?Turning the Tides? - June 16th

111: ?Skeletons in the Closet? - June 23rd

112: ?Endgame? - June 23rd


On to season 2!


----------



## Darth (May 30, 2012)

So what's the projected wait time between the season finale of Book 1 and the beginning of Book 2? We going to have to wait a year again?


----------



## Wan (May 31, 2012)

No idea.  I fear we are in for another Wait.   But at least we will actually have some Korra episodes!  I expect it to be released quickly onto DVD, and hopefully on blu-ray.  Also there is the last volume of The Promise in September to help tide us over, and who knows?  Maybe there's some more expanded universe material like The Promise in the works that will be released in between seasons.

I'm really curious about what "Skeletons in the Closet" refers to...


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 31, 2012)

Almost certain it refers to what Aang did in those Flashbacks we keep seeing.


----------



## MCTDread (May 31, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Titles and airdates for the last 3 episodes have been released.
> 
> 
> 110: ?Turning the Tides? - June 16th
> ...



Looks like they'll be ending it in a bang. I wait for the DVD collection of season 1


----------



## Wan (May 31, 2012)

Just noticed.  "Skeletons in the Closet" and "Endgame" will air together as a two-part finale. Although that doesn't necessarily mean they will be the same plot; "Welcome to Republic City" and "Leaf On The Wind" premiered together but weren't really the same plot.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 31, 2012)

Just to give people an idea how long animation takes, Dante Basco tweeted that he would voice a character in the show 18 months ago.


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2012)

Oman said:


> Just noticed.  "Skeletons in the Closet" and "Endgame" will air together as a two-part finale. Although that doesn't necessarily mean they will be the same plot; "Welcome to Republic City" and "Leaf On The Wind" premiered together but weren't really the same plot.



Season finales are usually a lot more related than the first two episodes.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 31, 2012)

So, the first season shall soon be ending? I am so excited to see what happens! I really hope that Amon is defeated in an epic and awesome manner!


----------



## Kirito (May 31, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What is "/co/"? Is that a section of _4Chan,_ as is "/b/"?



Comics and Cartoons


----------



## Superstarseven (May 31, 2012)

Season 1, Episode 8

Title: “When Extremes Meet”

Air Date: Saturday June 2nd at 11am

Description from Zap2It: “As Equalist activity continues, Korra faces off against Councilman Tarrlok.”

Description from TvGuide: “Korra quarrels with Councilman Tarrlok in the midst of growing Equalist activity.”


Season 1, Episode 9

Title: “Out of the Past”

Air Date: Saturday June 9th at 11am

Description from Zap2It: “Korra tries to understand her visions; Tenzin and Beifong search for Equalist hostages.”

Description from TvGuide: “Korra tries to analyze the mysterious visions she’s been having. Meanwhile, Tenzin and Beifong look for Equalist hostages.”


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 31, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Season 1, Episode 8
> 
> Title: ?When Extremes Meet?
> 
> ...



I like those descriptions very much, and am now very excited to see those episodes.


----------



## santanico (May 31, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Season 1, Episode 8
> 
> Title: ?When Extremes Meet?
> 
> ...



oh snap                 .


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 31, 2012)

So, what shall Naga do while the others are using a Satomobile to travel? Shall she remain behind, or follow beside them?

And now that Mako, Bolin, and likely Asami shall be staying at Tenzin's house, is anyone expecting any interesting interactions among them?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 31, 2012)

Fuck the two episodes can't come sooner.


----------



## Gunners (May 31, 2012)

Appa>Naga. To be honest Naga is a bit of failure compared to the other animal guides shown. (Appa and Fang).


----------



## The Weeknd (May 31, 2012)

Polar Bear Dogs are the shit.

edit:

and that is my 4000th post.


----------



## Wan (May 31, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Appa>Naga. To be honest Naga is a bit of failure compared to the other animal guides shown. (Appa and Fang).



What?  Naga has saved the Korrew's butts a couple times, and had that awesome little moment intimidating Tahno.


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2012)

People who don't get the joke behind naga are homosexuals


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 31, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> People who don't get the joke behind naga are homosexuals



Forgive me for needing to ask, but what is this joke to which you are referring?

I, also, like Naga more than I did Appa, because while Appa can fly, which is certainly very awesome, Naga is a carnivore, and I like carnivores more than I do herbivores, because they always have sharp claws and teeth.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 1, 2012)

NEW CLIP GAIS

Anyone can see it! No region lock!


----------



## Klue (Jun 1, 2012)

Interesting clip.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 1, 2012)

Gettin' into dem flashbacks.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 1, 2012)

Told you Korra was slow. Now dat Tenzin advice


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 1, 2012)

Korra's first airbending advice from Aang _has_ to be the marble trick. For great justice.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 1, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Appa>Naga. To be honest Naga is a bit of failure compared to the other animal guides shown. (Appa and Fang).



Naga is the 2nd best character in the show(Pabu's first). Are you trolling?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 1, 2012)

Oman said:


> What?  Naga has saved the Korrew's butts a couple times, and had that awesome little moment intimidating Tahno.



Appa made a platypus bear shit an egg and skipped Long Feng across the sea.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

Appa also solo'd Ty Lee and Mai.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Appa also solo'd Ty Lee and Mai.



Twice

But Appa was also defeated by Momo when he stole his fruit in an episode. Momo is better than everyone.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 1, 2012)

bitch please APPA is a Gangster don't even disrespect.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 2, 2012)

So, Korra shall finally communicate with the past Avatars, I hope; that should be very interesting.

Also, I found some very humorous pieces of fanart at _DeviantArt_ that I wish to share with everyone here. I hope that you enjoy them.
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gunners (Jun 2, 2012)

Isn't Sunday the first day of the week.


----------



## Wan (Jun 2, 2012)

I would put the last picture in a separate spoiler tag with a semi-explicit warning.


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 2, 2012)

DDJ: The last pic belongs in the Korra Hentai thread in the BH.


----------



## Darth (Jun 2, 2012)

That's the best standup i've ever seen.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 2, 2012)

Darth said:


> That's the best standup i've ever seen.



Yes, I wish that I had conceived those jokes myself, but they are very awesome and hilarious.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 2, 2012)

Tarlok verbally dismantled Korra.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2012)

The AvaCar is awesome


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck missed this too?

Damn


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

[sp]lol I knew Air Temple would mean more Meelo 

Also, Asami is onto them[/sp]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 2, 2012)

Bloodbending!


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

WHERE WAS LIN THE WHOLE EPISODE????


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 2, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> WHERE WAS LIN THE WHOLE EPISODE????



Don't know but she plays a big part in the next one.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2012)

The flashbacks were very uncanny.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 2, 2012)

Reactionary guys...smh.

It's amazing how just when you think the show can't possibly top last week's episode, it does.  And in full form.  So, apparently this Yakone fellow was not only powerful enough to bloodbend without a full moon, but to do it to everyone in the room.  Sokka is always the first of the heroes shown in the flashbacks, then Toph who takes the offensive, then Aang who presumably is trying to defend everyone.  It's all...very interesting.  Good mystery.
Meelo's fart, Ikki's amazing ability of memorization and lack of tact, and Jinora's calmness under it all.  The Airbending kids are quite the trio
lol also at Korra's expression when Ikki told Asami she like Mako.

Can't wait to hear Jove on the return of bloodbending


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

I seriously want to slap all the council members. It's a good thing Tenzin's an airbender so he's bald all the time because if he grew it, he'd just lose it due to all the stress.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 2, 2012)

Mider T said:


> lol also at Korra's expression when Ikki told Asami she like Mako.


And Ikki's reaction to being shut out. 

Tarrlok has the impressive display against Korra and then pulls out fullmoon-less Bloodbending?  M&B, my body is not ready.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 2, 2012)

Tarlok was right about Korra though, she is willing to go to extremes to get what she wants but not to his extent.  Had Tarlok not bloodbended her out of commission she'd have likely killed him.  All of the female Avatars seems to be this way.

Giving power to women smh.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 2, 2012)

Let's get that clip of Ikki too.

I wonder if Aang ever learned to Sandbend, Bloodbend, Lightningbend, and Metalbend?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2012)

Sand and metal perhaps, but I doubt blood (I don't think Katara would share that with anyone), and lightning (he may have deemed it too lethal of a force).


----------



## Mider T (Jun 2, 2012)

If he was truly subdued by bloodbending I think he'd have asked Katara to teach him how to do it, as a way to counter it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2012)

"AASAMI DO YOU KNOW KORRA LIKES MAKO?"
"GIRLISH SCREAM HERE BY KORRA"


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2012)

sandbend is pretty much the same as earthbend, that never took any mastery to achieve
And katara learned how to bloodbend and plantbend pretty instantly, so I don't know why couldn't Korra the she-prodigy

Nice eppie though


----------



## Bringer (Jun 2, 2012)

All elements have deadly branches

Water-Blood
Earth-Metal
Fire-Lightning


And Air branch bending should be oxygen bending!!!!!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2012)

Vacuum Bending maybe. Airbending is a mostly defensive art, full of evasive maneuvers more than anything

So I guess Flight is the ultimate air technique


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

i just found the best blog to ever come out of this week's ep


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 2, 2012)

I think you guys will enjoy this.
It's an original animation someone did from an interview Janet Varney(voice of korra) did awhile ago.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxPcs64LvKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 2, 2012)

Mider T said:


> All of the female Avatars seems to be this way.
> 
> Giving power to women smh.



The truth. That's how you make a woman strong, by making sure you know your getting your ass kicked not by a girl, or because she is a girl, but because woman can be inherently more dangerous then men, just as men can be inherently more savage then women, given the circumstance. That's what makes, azula and later katara work so well. And Avatar Kyoshi... she gave no fucks....


----------



## Gunners (Jun 2, 2012)

The Rock needed to be moved, Chin the conqueror was in the way. It is funny because she could have beaten the shit out of him and then separated the land (sparing his life).


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 2, 2012)

Gunners said:


> The Rock needed to be moved, Chin the conqueror was in the way. It is funny because she could have beaten the shit out of him and then separated the land (sparing his life).



Kyoshi vs Earth King

Earth King : "You'll submit to your king!!"
Kyohsi goes into the avatar state : "_Who are you_ and *WHO AM I?*"
Creates the Dai-lee to keep the earth king in line. Boss


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2012)

Avatar Kyoshi was the best Avatar ever. It doesn't seem like anyone stood a chance against her.


----------



## Bringer (Jun 2, 2012)

Where the fuck did Asami get all that stuff in the beginning.

Did she go back to her house and get it  I would laugh if she did.

*1 day after Asami shocked her father*

Asami: Hey dad. Just here to pick up my stuff and to live in a island full of benders[Excluding Tenzin wife] How was me shocking the shit out of you?


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 2, 2012)

Friday said:


> Avatar Kyoshi was the best Avatar ever. It doesn't seem like anyone stood a chance against her.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2012)

lmao^

I really hope Korra contacts Kyoshi. It wouldn't be fair to not see her


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 2, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Where the fuck did Asami get all that stuff in the beginning.
> 
> Did she go back to her house and get it  I would laugh if she did.
> 
> ...



?

You think her dad is back at the Mansion?


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

lolwhat

There are even people who think she'd be put in the same jail cell as her dad. Wtf

He never got arrested. THE KREW ESCAPED.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeaaaah!

Do we still need spoiler tags for today's ep?

Just in case:


*Spoiler*: __ 



BLOODBENDING....! without the full moon! The 3 bending arts have advanced in 70 years. 

With metalbending, and lightning bending being shown in combat in this ep, it was great to bring back bloodbending to round-off the episode!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 2, 2012)

Homogenization of advanced bending techniques +1.


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Where the fuck did Asami get all that stuff in the beginning.
> 
> Did she go back to her house and get it  I would laugh if she did.
> 
> ...



Uh, pretty sure her dad is in jail.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

But they never got arrested, right?

The Krew barely escaped, Lin's metalbenders were abducted, and there were too many  mechs around for them to take. Unless Hiroshi and the Liutenant were too dumb and slow then they should have escaped. Or did I miss something?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 2, 2012)

^ Nah, Hiroshi is with Amon.


----------



## Wan (Jun 2, 2012)

Hiroshi probably escaped to the main Equalist hideout.


----------



## Klue (Jun 2, 2012)

Korra was repeatedly cut with ice, but there was no blood.


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2012)

Friday said:


> Uh, pretty sure her dad is in jail.



he was never caught. But I am sure the public knows.


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2012)

Friday said:


> Avatar Kyoshi was the best Avatar ever. It doesn't seem like anyone stood a chance against her.



There were a lot more avatars before her to judge and one even activated 4 volcanoes at once


----------



## Wan (Jun 2, 2012)

Klue said:


> Korra was repeatedly cut with ice, but there was no blood.



Censorship!


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

Aang was the best.


----------



## Wan (Jun 2, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Aang was the best.



Considering their accomplishments? Well...

Aang ended the 100 year war and dealt with the Yakone crisis (though improperly dealing with it may be the cause of the current crisis).
Yangchen and Kyoshi are both credited with an "era of peace" after their times as Avatar.
Kuruk and Roku seemed to just ride on the coattails of the Avatars before them.  Roku even admits that he is partially responsible for the war, by not being forceful enough against Sozin.

So as a tentative list, I'd rank the Avatars as:

1 Kyoshi
2 Aang
3 Yangchen
4 Kuruk
5 Roku

Yup Roku was the worst for letting the world go to pieces.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 3, 2012)

Asked this before but do you think those cuts will leave a scar, as things stand the one on her face looks similar to the one on Lin's cheek.

Ranking the Avatars I'd place it. 

Yangchen (Peace continued into the next generation). 

Aang (Dealt with a 100 year war and set the foundation for dealing with the wars aftermath). 

Kyoshi (Took care of business, however created a legacy that would later bite the protagonist in the ass). 

Kurruk ( Didn't have much to do). 

Korra (Shouldn't be ranked in that her role is not yet over however I will place her on the list just to show the low regard I hold Roku in). 

Roku. (His decision fucked the world up).


----------



## Wan (Jun 3, 2012)

Good point about the Dai Li, I forgot that Kyoshi was responsible for them.  So yeah, I'd place Yangchen as #1 from what we know about her.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2012)

More like Roku's indecision fucked the world up.  Though I'd call Kuruk the worse as he didn't do his duty, he's lucky Yangchen covered for him.  His attitude was not suited to be an Avatar.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 3, 2012)

It is not that he didn't do his duty it is that he had nothing to do.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 3, 2012)

I just finished watching episode 8, and wow... this series continues to improve with every episode, and this episode was the darkest yet of the series.

At the beginning of the episode, I was glad to see some humorous interactions between Tenzin's children and Korra's friends, especially Ikki's quick answers to Bolin's questions and her revealing Korra's attraction to Mako to Asami; plus, Korra's reaction to that revelation was priceless. Meelo's comments toward Asami were also humorous, as well.

I was glad that Korra decided that she need to attempt to commune with the previous Avatars, for guidance on how to master airbending and handle the situation with the benders, and I also liked how her friends comforted her when she was distressed.

I see that Tarrlok is attempting to impose stricter rules to quell the Equalist Rebellion, but he is essentially oppressing non-benders in the exact same manner in which Amon is oppressing benders. Therefore, I was glad to see Korra, Mako, Bolin, and Asami take action to help quell the rebellion in their own way. The car chase scene was especially awesome, with every character demonstrating their abilities, and I am glad that Mako used lightning, showing that the story writers have not forgotten that detail.

However, when Asami, Mako, and Bolin were arrested, I experienced a feeling of great dread, and that feeling only became worse when Tenzin was not able to convince Saikan to release them, and Korra then confronted Tarrlok alone.

I thoroughly enjoyed the fight between Korra and Tarrlok, especially when Tarrlok taunted Korra and Korra refuted his claims. Tarrlok is actually quite a skilled waterbender, and I was very surprised to see that he can bend blood, and do so even when there is not a full moon. I wonder how he learned to do that? Most likely, he discovered the technique himself, just as Hama did, since I highly doubt that Katara taught him to do that.

It was interesting to see that Korra experienced the flashbacks again when Tarrlok captured her, as she had previously experienced them only when Amon was in close proximity to her, which means that either Amon has no true connection to Yakone, or that Amon may actually be Tarrlok, which is certainly unlikely, but not impossible. Does anyone else here suspect that this series may have a _Star Wars_-esque twist, in which it is revealed that Amon is Tarrlok and has been manipulating both sides of the bender/equalist conflict for his own personal gain?

So, the episode ended with Korra being captured and taken to an unknown location? Wow, that is very dark content for a series such as this; I hope that Korra can escape and return to Republic City before Amon and Tarrlok destroy it in their war against each other. Perhaps she shall finally commune with the previous Avatars and find a solution to her predicament? I am now so eager for the next episode!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2012)

Even so, by the time Avatars are 16 they've already developed as a person free from their real duty.  Kuruk's personality was that of a vain, selfish guy.  The only thing that focused him was his wife (eventually).


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 3, 2012)

Does anyone here have any screenshots (animated or still) of the scene in episode 8 where Korra grins, makes a fist, and says "Let's ride!"? I would very much like to have such an image.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Does anyone here have any screenshots (animated or still) of the scene in episode 8 where Korra grins, makes a fist, and says "Let's ride!"? I would very much like to have such an image.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you very much, Waking Dreamer; the image is slightly larger than for what I had wished, but I can always alter it to suit my needs.

Also, has anyone noticed that Yakone and Tarrlok bear a strong resemblance to each other? Is it possible that Yakone was Tarrlok's father? That would be a very interesting twist, indeed, in my mind.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 3, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Even so, by the time Avatars are 16 they've already developed as a person free from their real duty.  Kuruk's personality was that of a vain, selfish guy.  The only thing that focused him was his wife (eventually).



Technically he never married Ummi, she was taken by Koh during their wedding


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 3, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Technically he never married Ummi, she was taken by Koh during their wedding



Wow, that is very harsh, indeed.

And congratulations on this being your 9,000th post!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2012)

I had mixed feelings on this last episode, just like the rest of the series.

1) The comedy was pretty funny. In fact, this was one of the funnier episodes in this series.

2) I do like how badass Asami is being. I also have to give the show credit in that I'm not entirely sure how this love story will end. I'm presuming that they will go for the conventional Korra/Mako pairing, but that almost seems like that would be harsh towards Asami. I wonder if they will be ambiguous, not resolving the love triangle by the end.

3) Tarrlok is turning out to be the cliche I figured he would be. He descended from a morally ambiguous politician to the typically evil politician. He even has the evil hairdo. The only chance of dimension to the character is that he freaked out when Korra compared him to Amon. Does he have some personal grudge against Amon? I do think that would be a clever addition to the cycle of violence theme. 

I just hope they don't go down the super cliched route with Tarrlok joining Amon. If this happens, I have to presume that the writers are just being lazy with LoK. So far, the only non-cliche with Tarrlok is that he is a water bender, which contrasts to the positive, peaceful image of water benders from the first show.

4) Bloodbending seems kind of rigged, lol. I wonder who Tarrlok's final opponent would be. Tenzin might work (maybe Tenzin will actually win a battle?), but I don't see how he would reverse the blood bending. Korra is a probably and its always possible that he will be de-bended by Amon.

5) The final fight between Tarrlok and Korra was pretty epic, but I have one complaint. Was Korra about to kill, or seriously maim Tarrlok? As far as she knew, he was defeated and she was going after him with FIRE BENDING. Tarrlok is right, she is a bully. In fact, I hope that the writers are intentionally making a point that the good guys are just as capable of being bad guys too. The protagonists have this nasty tendency to be assholes in this show. 

But overall, it was pretty exciting and left me wanting more.


----------



## Wan (Jun 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Thank you very much, Waking Dreamer; the image is slightly larger than for what I had wished, but I can always alter it to suit my needs.
> 
> Also, has anyone noticed that Yakone and Tarrlok bear a strong resemblance to each other? Is it possible that Yakone was Tarrlok's father? That would be a very interesting twist, indeed, in my mind.



Yakone was likely either Tarrlok's teacher or father.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2012)

Oman said:


> Yakone was likely either Tarrlok's teacher or father.



Or his Mother.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 3, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> As far as she knew, he was defeated and she was going after him with FIRE BENDING. Tarrlok is right, she is a bully. In fact, I hope that the writers are intentionally making a point that the good guys are just as capable of being bad guys too. The protagonists have this nasty tendency to be assholes in this show.



I'm pretty sure she was aiming to kill Tarrlok there to be honest. This time it was a lot more in your face than when Korra kicked off those Equalists from a ledge over a hundered meters up which must have killed them without thinking.

Didn't expect to see a main character be that ruthless on a childrens show.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2012)

I do think they're making a point with Korra. At least I hope so. It'll be a detriment if they ignore the fact that she was about to kill him.

And I'm betting that Tenzin and Lin will have to team up on Tarrlok to take him down.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2012)

I think Korra is a rapist.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2012)

lol yeah
















wait, what


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 3, 2012)

It is Korra's Avatar duty to kill the ponytail man. Life isnt a playground and the episode was setting her up to take action. The citzens called out for her to do so and the ponytail man was an obvious sick fuck, he attacked the Avatar in the first place. That isnt just assualt but an attack against nature's force.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> It is Korra's Avatar duty to kill the ponytail man. Life isnt a playground and the episode was setting her up to take action. The citzens called out for her to do so and the ponytail man was an obvious sick fuck, he attacked the Avatar in the first place. That isnt just assualt but an attack against nature's force.



But what does this have to do with rape?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2012)

She had him unarmed and yet she still continued to fight out of rage. I don't think this is the same as Kyoshi's situation with Chin the Conqueror where she had no other choice (granted it was unintentional, but she would have if necessary). Korra could have apprehended him, but attempted to slay him because it was personal.


----------



## Muah (Jun 3, 2012)

It's obvious that firebender guy is the zuko and I think bolin is suppouse to be some poor excuse for a sokka. At first I thought korra was the aang or katara of the group but it's obvious that she is straight toph type charcter.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 3, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> But what does this have to do with rape?



Im sorry, I cant possibly handle all your complaints.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2012)

Zuko raped Bolin?

lol, okay, Im finished.



> Im sorry, I cant possibly handle all your complaints.



How was that a complaint?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh silly me Your bickering...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 3, 2012)

Oman said:


> Yakone was likely either Tarrlok's teacher or father.



I have actually been wondering: has it ever been explicitly stated in the series or confirmed by the creators that the man who continually appears in Korra's flashbacks is actually Yakone? I know that it is almost certain that he is Yakone, but I believe that that fact has not yet been confirmed. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Wan (Jun 4, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have actually been wondering: has it ever been explicitly stated in the series or confirmed by the creators that the man who continually appears in Korra's flashbacks is actually Yakone? I know that it is almost certain that he is Yakone, but I believe that that fact has not yet been confirmed. What does everyone else say about that?



No, it hasn't, but the fandom has simply assumed that the man is Yakone.  He matches what Tarrlok first described Yakone as -- a person that Aang had to deal with head on.  Why else would Tarrlok have mentioned him by name?  It matches a literary device known as , where something is introduced with seemingly little importance but is later revealed to be of great importance to the narrative.  It's a subtype of foreshadowing.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 4, 2012)

Oman said:


> No, it hasn't, but the fandom has simply assumed that the man is Yakone.  He matches what Tarrlok first described Yakone as -- a person that Aang had to deal with head on.  Why else would Tarrlok have mentioned him by name?  It matches a literary device known as , where something is introduced with seemingly little importance but is later revealed to be of great importance to the narrative.  It's a subtype of foreshadowing.



I agree with that idea completely, but I still wished to ask other users here to be certain, in the case that the story writers were attempting to fool the audience with a "red herring," another literary device.


----------



## Wan (Jun 4, 2012)

The "red herring" may have been any allusions that Amon was connected to Yakone.


----------



## Kung Pow (Jun 4, 2012)

Is it just me or does it seem to you too that in since Episode 6 the series just doesn?t really have a perspective, or at least is unable to fully depict the storyline?s direction?

In the last Airbender you always knew the goals, what has happening and gonna happen.

But with Legend of Korra I get the feeling that it?s not really connecting and going anywhere.

Amon, equalists, evil ....yeah that?s nice but it feels like there isn?t really soul in it.

What is disappointing me the most is the fact that they are doing waaaaay too little references to the old gang.

And bending has in my opinion lost it?s relevance, which is probably due  to the disregard of culture, spritual values and of course harritages in regards to the past four nations.

I get a little Sokka feeling with Boulin and a little Zuko feeling with Mako but they still must give us more references.

Best scene so far was Korra killing that wolfbat front guy

Worst scene was the wolfbats bending against Amon as if they were in a match instead of fighting for their lifes.
I couldn?t understand why the earthbender would throw earth disks at Amon instead of restaining him with an earth prison or kicking him off with an earth mass.
Same for the waterbender, instead of that puny water whip, he could have spammed  water masses since it was all around him?


----------



## Wan (Jun 4, 2012)

Kung Pow said:


> Is it just me or does it seem to you too that in since Episode 6 the series just doesn?t really have a perspective, or at least is unable to fully depict the storyline?s direction?
> 
> In the last Airbender you always knew the goals, what has happening and gonna happen.
> 
> ...



Equalists are threatening the balance of Republic City and are trying to eradicate bending itself.  Korra and her allies are trying to stop them.  That's pretty clear as far as goals go.



> What is disappointing me the most is the fact that they are doing waaaaay too little references to the old gang.



And why should they?  This is Korra's story, not Aang's.



> And bending has in my opinion lost it?s relevance, which is probably due  to the disregard of culture, spritual values and of course harritages in regards to the past four nations.



What do you mean by "lost it's relevance"?  It's:

--used by law enforcement (metalbender cops)
--used to power the city (lightningbending at the power plant)
--used in the city's most popular sport (probending)
--used for medicinal practices (Tahno says that he's "seen the best healers in the city", likely referring to waterbending healing).

Seems pretty relevant to me.



> I get a little Sokka feeling with Boulin and a little Zuko feeling with Mako but they still must give us more references.



Again, why?  This isn't their story.



> Best scene so far was Korra killing that wolfbat front guy



Uh...do you know what the word "kill" means?



> Worst scene was the wolfbats bending against Amon as if they were in a match instead of fighting for their lifes.
> I couldn?t understand why the earthbender would throw earth disks at Amon instead of restaining him with an earth prison or kicking him off with an earth mass.
> Same for the waterbender, instead of that puny water whip, he could have spammed  water masses since it was all around him?



There isn't enough earth around to make earth prisons.  And the water down in "the drink" was too far away to be used in time.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2012)

pro-benders aren't actually very good combat benders the same way combat prodigy Korra wasn't that amazing at pro bending.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 4, 2012)

There's a new Nick commercial that implies Korra will finally contact Aang! It's pretty short so I'm not sure if I should post it but I'll post it anyway so you can see for yourself.

NEW CLIP GAIS


----------



## Kung Pow (Jun 4, 2012)

Oman said:


> There isn't enough earth around to make earth prisons.  And the water down in "the drink" was too far away to be used in time.



Nonsense, there was enough earth to properly earth bend, especially for an earth prison, the plateau was huge?

I think bending in general has lost it?s relevance due to for example lightning just being used by subsidal characters in a factory.

It?s nothing special anymore.

Also firebending seems some kind of "unintended" and without drive.

I don?t know, I just generally get a rather shallow feeling from bending in this series, probably because it has no reference to anything.
There is no culture anymore, no tradition, no values, no harritage.

Another thing would be republic city?s government.
They pass a law or major decision by hand signs of 4 people and it?s done, lol?

The character Korra itself is amazing, I also very much like Naga.
I presently just feel that the story doesn?t have the structure and "soul" as it?s predecessor, but maybe that will settle as soon as it has advanced.

The theme music is as always freaking mind blowing.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzpMdCrPOx8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't want to see a bunch of Gaang references other than when it's necessary to the plot, it's Korra's story now, not any of the old crew.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 4, 2012)

What do you mean? I think these visions are necessary because like Tenzin said, it's probably Aang trying to contact Korra. Aang is Korra's past life and he's the one she needs to ask for guidance on how to perform her duties as the Avatar so he _is_ necessary to the plot even though it's Korra's story now. It's just like Aang and Roku in ATLA.


----------



## Kung Pow (Jun 4, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> I don't want to see a bunch of Gaang references other than when it's necessary to the plot, it's Korra's story now, not any of the old crew.



Yes but the story in itself is full of constant Last Airbender references?

Chief Beifong is Toph?s daughter.
Tenzin is Aang?s son.
Katara is still alive.
Certainly we will be introduced to Zuko?s descendants and possibly Azulah?s, Sokka?s etc.. as well.

People need to understand that this is not to be considered an invidiual storyline, but rather a subsided sequal.

This story is based on the *cycle *of the Avatar, therefor to be considered an endless bond, and not cut up pieces of individual storyline.

References of the past story will *always *be present and frankly are more than welcome to do so?

And I personally enjoy it very much to feel like this has a close relation too the first story.


----------



## Wan (Jun 4, 2012)

Kung Pow said:


> Nonsense, there was enough earth to properly earth bend, especially for an earth prison, the plateau was huge?



The platform wasn't made of earth; it was metal.  The only earth available to bend was the earth discs.



> I think bending in general has lost it?s relevance due to for example lightning just being used by subsidal characters in a factory.
> 
> It?s nothing special anymore.
> 
> ...



You're talking about something different than bending losing its "relevance".  There certainly is an argument to be made that bending techniques which were once special in A:TLA are now not so special, such as lightning and metalbending.  But most of bending already wasn't that special in A:TLA anyways; bending has always been commonplace and part of everyday life in Avatar, thus being "relevant".  However, this benefits provided by bending are only directly available to benders, leaving non-benders at a disadvantage.  It could be said that bending is _too_ relevant, which is why the Equalists are seeking equality by removing bending entirely.



> Another thing would be republic city?s government.
> They pass a law or major decision by hand signs of 4 people and it?s done, lol?



Yeah, they do need a better system.



Kung Pow said:


> Yes but the story in itself is full of constant Last Airbender references?
> 
> Chief Beifong is Toph?s daughter.
> Tenzin is Aang?s son.
> ...



...so what's your complaint?  Seems like there are enough references to make it clear that this is a continuation of the Avatar universe while still being a new story.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 4, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> What do you mean? I think these visions are necessary because like Tenzin said, it's probably Aang trying to contact Korra. Aang is Korra's past life and he's the one she needs to ask for guidance on how to perform her duties as the Avatar so he _is_ necessary to the plot even though it's Korra's story now. It's just like Aang and Roku in ATLA.



I have no problem with the visions or anything and I'm looking forward to seeing Aang guide and mentor Korra like Roku did for Aang, because like you said it is necessary to the plot. I think it's been handled pretty well so far so I'm not actually complaining about this, but I'm always going to be mildy wary about seeing any of the old characters dominate the story.


----------



## Wan (Jun 4, 2012)

Personally I think Katara being Korra's waterbending teacher and giving her a sendoff in the first episode was fitting.  As Katara said, "Aang's time has passed...It's time for your generation to take on the responsibilities of keeping peace and balance in the world."


----------



## Kung Pow (Jun 4, 2012)

Oman said:


> The platform wasn't made of earth; it was metal.  The only earth available to bend was the earth discs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually you are right about the plateau, it was made of metal.
Still, seeing that metal bending is now absolutely nothing special anymore, it seems unlikely that it wasn?t  known by a pro-bender?
So why didn?t he perform some serious metal bending instead of useless earth disking?

In regards to references, I was talking about the figures which impose a constant reference, but what I would like to see more often are interactions with or of them, clearly referencing to an action or event of their ancestors or TLA.
As for example Chief Beifong opening up her shoes to free her feet.

The story structure isn?t bad, don?t get me wrong.
You got your villain, the good guys etc.

Two things could have been left out.
The time period is just not fitting in my opinion.

In TLA the time line was according to art and building structure a very very old chinese epoch.
All of a sudden we get american 1920?s ?
I mean ok it is republic citiy, another location, but still culture shouldn?t have changed since the geological realms have remained the same?

After all for example toph and the whole bei fong seemed to be a whole anchient chinese family tree.
Iro, Ozai and therefor Zuko as well.
Also Katara and actually all of them resembled clear chinese references.
So why this cultural and time period expansion or rather interchange?

The other thing is pro bending.
I think it was completely unnecessary even though it had a couple of scenes I liked
There would have been better set ups for Mako/Boulin to meet Korra.

I think pro-bending is the main reason why bending in general has lost it?s "soul".
To me it isn?t a sport, but rather an exhibition or rather exploitment of bending which was originally an anchient art solely consisting of very old values and traditions.

Pro-bending makes a mockery out of that in my opinion, for people?s entertainment.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 4, 2012)

Oman said:


> The "red herring" may have been any allusions that Amon was connected to Yakone.



Yes, I agree with that, as well, as I had also imagined that Amon was connected to Yakone before it was suggested that it was Tarrlok who had connections to Yakone.

Is anyone here disappointed that Korra's parents shall apparently have no greater role than introducing her at the beginning of the series? I had been hoping that they would make an off-hand mention that she was a biological descendant of Sokka, much like how Ursa (and, by extension, Zuko and Azula) was a biological descendant of Roku, but it seems that such a detail shall never be mentioned at this rate, with the story focusing on other issues.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2012)

lol, I just realized something about bending. It's more or less going down the same cycle of real life martial arts.

A lot of people complained about average benders slinging around lightning, when it was very rare in the past. But the truth is, martial arts in reality is a constantly improving art. Masters would learn what worked and didn't work and they adapted. Techniques became sharper and more effective. It makes perfect sense that previous gems like lightning bending and metal bending become part of the norm.

In fact, 100 years from Korra, I'm sure bloodbending won't be that rare either. Maybe even energy bending. 

But in real life, martial arts became watered down because it became more of a sport. Punches, kicks, grabs, etc were intentionally altered so people wouldn't get seriously hurt. Many old school martial artists hated this and rallied against looking at martial arts as a sport (not unlike Tenzin did with pro bending). 

If there is a 3rd show that takes place after Korra, I imagine benders will be a lot weaker than they were here.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 4, 2012)

Bloodbending being a thing is a scary thought.


----------



## Roja (Jun 4, 2012)

Kung Pow said:


> I mean ok it is republic citiy, another location, but still culture shouldn?t have changed since the geological realms have remained the same?



Cultures change, especially as technology is introduced.



DemonDragonJ said:


> Is anyone here disappointed that Korra's parents shall apparently have no greater role than introducing her at the beginning of the series? I had been hoping that they would make an off-hand mention that she was a biological descendant of Sokka, much like how Ursa (and, by extension, Zuko and Azula) was a biological descendant of Roku, but it seems that such a detail shall never be mentioned at this rate, with the story focusing on other issues.



I rather Korra not be related to anyone from the original cast. The same for all of the others outside of those already specifically mentioned to be the son/daughter of [insert A:TLA character].


----------



## Kung Pow (Jun 4, 2012)

Roja said:


> Cultures change, especially as technology is introduced.



Yes, but not socio-economically from chinese to american

TLA was still geographically and culturally heavily chinese influenced, so I would assume that the continent was Asia.

A periodical evolvement in time would still have to remain chinese


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 4, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I just realized something about bending. It's more or less going down the same cycle of real life martial arts.
> 
> A lot of people complained about average benders slinging around lightning, when it was very rare in the past. But the truth is, martial arts in reality is a constantly improving art. Masters would learn what worked and didn't work and they adapted. Techniques became sharper and more effective. It makes perfect sense that previous gems like lightning bending and metal bending become part of the norm.
> 
> ...



Im confused with your post, you say RL martial arts is constantly improving but later you say its being watered down and getting weaker...?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 4, 2012)

I think you're attributing too much forethought to the creators, MartialHorror.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Im confused with your post, you say RL martial arts is constantly improving but later you say its being watered down and getting weaker...?


The forms were getting better through trial and error, but when it became popularized as a sport, those that partook had to learn a less threatening form since they would be combating for the sake of entertainment and recreation. Like how Bolin and Mako's bending is less boisterous as other benders since they fight for sport more so than survival.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2012)

> Im confused with your post, you say RL martial arts is constantly improving but later you say its being watered down and getting weaker...?



To clarify, it was improving UNTIL it started to become a sport. 

Oh, and before anyone tries this, MMA in itself is the most overrated form of combat. 



> I think you're attributing too much forethought to the creators, MartialHorror.



well, yeah, it could just be bad writing.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2012)

lmao, I'd like to think MH is right over the writer's just sucking.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2012)

Indeed. So far, I can't tell of the writing in LoK is brilliant or lazy. It certainly seems to lack the inspiration of TLA, but then again, so does most cartoons.

Edit: If I recall, they possibly allude to this when Bolin fails epically during his first fight. He's great at pro bending, but pro benders aren't necessarily great fighters.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 4, 2012)

BE THE LEAFFFF


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2012)

lol "Don't listen to Kyoshi"


----------



## Bioness (Jun 4, 2012)

Also I just found this on Yakone.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> So this guy a relative of* Tarrlok* or someone who looks alot like Tarrlok* ?YAKONE?* can* BLOOD BEND *an* ENTIRE ROOM* with just with his* EYES* and even* PICK *which person he wants bend. He can even bend the* Avatar *and a lot of very strong* metal benders* with just his* eyes.*
> *Holy shit.*


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 4, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> To clarify, it was improving UNTIL it started to become a sport.
> 
> Oh, and before anyone tries this, MMA in itself is the most overrated form of combat.



So I take it you consider MMA as a watered down version of traditional martial arts....rather than an effective amalgamation of various martial art disciplines...?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 4, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Im confused with your post, you say RL martial arts is constantly improving but later you say its being watered down and getting weaker...?



You have been successfully trolled.

lol This constant monkey show from MH... Lackluster fight scenes equals bad writing? herpity derpity

TLA in its *FIRST* season had amazing bending where? It wasnt until the finale of the first season where amazing bending started taking place compared to Korra which, SHOCKING REVELATION, hasnt been aired yet.

inb4 comparison of 3 seasons to 8 korra episodes...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 4, 2012)

Kung Pow said:


> Yes, but not socio-economically from chinese to american
> 
> TLA was still geographically and culturally heavily chinese influenced, so I would assume that the continent was Asia.
> 
> A periodical evolvement in time would still have to remain chinese



It is still Chinese.  I don't understand how Korra doesn't scream 1920s Shanghai to you, from the large squares in front of buildings to the secret rallies to the city streets itself.

Unless you just don't know about that era.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2012)

well, you forget that most MMA fighters were martial artists before joining MMA. I refer more to the schools that teach MMA fighting. For one, MMA is more-or-less a sport so the techniques you are taught are watered down so there's less of a chance of serious injury. 

The 70's was the highest point, probably. Most tournaments were far more brutal. The rules were more lax and often there weren't even any gloves (It should be noted that the UFC used to not use gloves either, if I recall). MMA does discard kata (a Karate term, dunno what other arts call it), which is pretty useless and does throw out a lot of the pointless moves but it also requires that your opponent have had similar MMA training to be useful.

I was attacking the MMA schools though, not the MMA fighters, who usually are legitimate badasses. I expect MMA will collapse in 10 years or so though when the next breed of fighters come from these schools. 



> You have been successfully trolled.
> 
> lol This constant monkey show from MH... Lackluster fight scenes equals bad writing? herpity derpity
> 
> ...



You're either a troll with some weird obsession over me, a kid who doesn't know better or an idiot who doesn't read and just presumes if I'm writing something, I am attacking the show.

I was actually PRAISING LoK for doing this, as it mirrors real martial arts and the disdain that martial artists tend to have for people who turn it into a sport. You know Taekwondo? In America, it's no longer even considered to be a martial art by the other styles. It's considered a disgrace (it's much better in Korea though). 

I was explaining why your average bender could use lightning/metal bending, when in the past only a select few could pull it off. I was also speculating that if a 3rd series was made, bending likely would deteriorate into a shell of its former self. "Lok" presents bending at its peek. A 3rd series would probably chronicle the struggles of the Avatar as he/she tries to learn bending from frauds, lackluster teaches, etc. Hell, bending might have become a con (during the 70's, it was very easy for anyone to call themselves a master and open a school, even if their experience was lacking).

Please READ and THINK before you respond to me.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 4, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I was actually PRAISING LoK for doing this, as it mirrors real martial arts and the disdain that martial artists tend to have for people who turn it into a sport. You know Taekwondo? In America, it's no longer even considered to be a martial art by the other styles. It's considered a disgrace (it's much better in Korea though).
> 
> I was explaining why your average bender could use lightning/metal bending, when in the past only a select few could pull it off. I was also speculating that if a 3rd series was made, bending likely would deteriorate into a shell of its former self. "Lok" presents bending at its peek. A 3rd series would probably chronicle the struggles of the Avatar as he/she tries to learn bending from frauds, lackluster teaches, etc. Hell, bending might have become a con (during the 70's, it was very easy for anyone to call themselves a master and open a school, even if their experience was lacking).
> 
> Please READ and THINK before you respond to me.



Ah I see, I didnt have my reading glasses. Very nice then.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 5, 2012)

Bioness said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Wow, that is so hilarious! 

In complete seriousness, I am very eager to hear what advice the previous Avatars shall offer to Korra; will it be similar to what the fans have predicted, or completely different?


----------



## Wan (Jun 5, 2012)

Just realized something...

Tarrlok is APPA!

No, seriously.  Dee Bradley Baker, the guy who does all the animal noises, is also voicing Tarrlok.


----------



## Kung Pow (Jun 5, 2012)

Mider T said:


> It is still Chinese.  I don't understand how Korra doesn't scream 1920s Shanghai to you, from the large squares in front of buildings to the secret rallies to the city streets itself.
> 
> Unless you just don't know about that era.



Dude?

The music played by the radios and generally on the show is swing and swagtime?
Typical for the 19th century in America.

I will disregard historical inaccuracy regarding the first automobile, but China has periodically never been such an industrialized and progressing country, especially not in those times.

The structural and architectural style of the buildings clearly suggests early 1920-30?s America.

I am not sure why you are suggesting that I am not aware of that epoch, but I think you should rather refresh a couple of info, because China never had such a booming economy, never was in such a condition of wealth and especially the suit/toxedo as it is woren so often in the series didn?t come up in China until the early 1960s, but rather in America.
.
It is based on an american preset, both culturally and structurally.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2012)

No, if you're talking about the landscape the creators stated that it's a mix of New York, Shanghai, London etc.  If you can't tell by the poster of Amon, the CHINESE writing, the Earthbender names, the names of places, the martial arts etc. that the world is primarily Chinese influenced then you're being stubborn or stupid.  Just because Republic City has industrialized quicker than 1920s China doesn't make it different, its just not a carbon copy.  I bet that just like Academy City, Republic City is 20 years ahead of the rest of the world.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 5, 2012)

Just American? It's more of a mixture if you ask me. I don't know why you have to be insistent on this. They're using Chinese writing and the Equalist revolt references not just the Civil Right's Movement in the USA but Mao's Cultural Revolution. Avatar has always been heavily influenced by Asian culture.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 5, 2012)

Kung Pow said:


> Dude?
> 
> The music played by the radios and generally on the show is swing and swagtime?
> Typical for the 19th century in America.
> ...



It has architecture that one would associate with both western nations such as Britain and the U.S. of the early 20th century as well as traditional Chinese architecture. Furthermore, the gramophone and western music, manners of clothing, and other customs became largely ingrained into the traditional Chinese culture during the early 20th century, when Britain was expanding its influence. The republic has western characteristics, but it has a Chinese style of writing, many still wear traditional Chinese clothing, eat traditionally Chinese food, and practice customs derived from China.

It's more accurate to say it's based on coastal Chinese cities, IMO specifically Hong Kong, culturally and structurally speaking.



> I am not sure why you are suggesting that I am not aware of that epoch, but I think you should rather refresh a couple of info, because China never had such a booming economy,



Hong Kong did.



> never was in such a condition of wealth and especially the suit/toxedo as it is woren so often in the series didn?t come up in China until the early 1960s, but rather in America.



Hong Kong did as well. You would see Chinese and British alike wearing traditional western and eastern clothing styles, and practicing customs from both the east and west. To see Chinese practice western customs and wear western clothing was commonplace.


----------



## OS (Jun 5, 2012)

Clip for next ep.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 5, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> ~for people with region lock~


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2012)

For those of you who don't live in the states.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2012)

If only Lin were there, she'd know he was lying.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2012)

Mider T said:


> If only Lin were there, she'd know he was lying.


If he is like Azula she probably wouldn't.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2012)

In before in the full episode she walks in at the last second and Tarrlok goes on the run.

Unlikely, but it'd be funny.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2012)

As expected, Tarrlok takes the opportunity to blame it on the Equalists.

I wonder what Amon's response will be?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2012)

He should launch a press conference stating that he does not have the Avatar. Tarrlok's actions are problematic for him in that he didn't want to beat the Avatar yet as it would cause people to ''rally around her untimely demise''.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 5, 2012)

Is anyone here disappointed that there was very little screentime dedicated to Asami, Bolin, and Mako's time on Air Temple Island? I am glad that there were some interactions between them, and I understand that they were not the main focus of the episode, but I was hoping for more interactions, and also the possibility of spiritual discussions regarding the various elements and bending arts. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2012)

I think the quality of their time overrode the quantity.  Classic revelations like Ikki's telling Asami about Korra's crush, Pabu and Naga reunion, the Korrew meeting the Airbending kids, Meelo's fartbending, etc.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 5, 2012)

I think they're saving spiritual discussions for Korra's communion with the Avatars.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 5, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I think the quality of their time overrode the quantity.  Classic revelations like Ikki's telling Asami about Korra's crush, Pabu and Naga reunion, the Korrew meeting the Airbending kids, Meelo's fartbending, etc.



Yes, that is true, but I still believe that the story writers missed the opportunity for discussions regarding the different bending arts and the spiritual and cultural beliefs that relate to each element, especially with benders of every element all in one location.



Dragonus Nesha said:


> I think they're saving spiritual discussions for Korra's communion with the Avatars.



Yes, that does seem to be the direction in which the story writers are traveling.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2012)

I dont think Tarrlok will claim that Korra is dead. He will probably just indicate that she's been abducted by equalists. This would give him more power to do what he wants.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah, that's what happened in the preview.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 6, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I dont think Tarrlok will claim that Korra is dead. He will probably just indicate that she's been abducted by equalists. This would give him more power to do what he wants.



Yes, that does indeed seem to be what Tarrlok intends to do, which shall result in both him and Amon ultimately being the two greatest threats to the peace and prosperity of Republic City, from what I can determine.

On that subject, I very much like how this series has continued the theme of the previous series of not having a single major antagonist. In the first series, the Fire Nation was initially portrayed as being the major antagonistic force, but as the series progressed, there were numerous characters from other nations, most notably the Earth Kingdom, who opposed the heroes, while the Fire Nation was shown to be the place of origin of numerous heroic characters. Similarly, in this series, Amon was the first major antagonist who was introduced, but now, Tarrlok is revealed to be as evil and dangerous to Republic City as is Amon, so I am very glad to see that there is more than one main antagonist in this series, as doing so shows that members of nearly every group of people can be either good or evil.

What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 7, 2012)

Season 1, Episode 10

    Title: ?Turning the Tides?

    Air Date: Saturday June 16th at 11am

    Description from Zap2It: ?*The Equalists begin to attack Republic City.*?

    Description from TvGuide: ?*Republic City gets bombarded by the Equalists.*?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 7, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Season 1, Episode 10
> 
> Title: ?Turning the Tides?
> 
> ...



Judging from those descriptions, the next episode should be very exciting, indeed. It seems to me that the Equalists are no longer striking from the shadows, but now engaging in all-out war with Republic City. I am very eager to see that!


----------



## Velocity (Jun 7, 2012)

So the Equalists conveniently go full force right when everyone should be looking for Korra...? Okay, now even I'm starting to believe Tarrlok and Amon are working together or something.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2012)

No Velocity it is more to do with the fact that now Tarrlok has free rein to pass legislation that inhibits non-benders the Equalist look more justified in wide spread attacks.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 7, 2012)

Tarlock and Amon feed off of each other.

As Tarlock ramps up the legislation Amon and the Equalists gain more support and pull more daring stunts, giving Tarlock the justification and support he needs to pass even more draconian legislation.

It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 7, 2012)

Its pretty much what they were trying to avoid...all out war in the streets of Republic City.

The events to come will be quite exciting.


----------



## Wan (Jun 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Tarlock and Amon feed off of each other.
> 
> As Tarlock ramps up the legislation Amon and the Equalists gain more support and pull more daring stunts, giving Tarlock the justification and support he needs to pass even more draconian legislation.
> 
> It's a vicious cycle.



Escalation is a pain in the ass, isn't it?


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 8, 2012)

Reposting this here




Benzaiten said:


> Have you guys seen this? It's an extended clip of the Out of the Past preview.
> 
> Meelo is so adorable kadalsdjlas


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Tarlock and Amon feed off of each other.
> 
> As Tarlock ramps up the legislation Amon and the Equalists gain more support and pull more daring stunts, giving Tarlock the justification and support he needs to pass even more draconian legislation.
> 
> It's a vicious cycle.



Yes, that is exactly what occurred in the _Star Wars_ prequel trilogy; as the Separatists became bolder, the senate became stricter and more tyrannical, which in turn repeated the cycle. The main difference between the two series is that Palpatine was playing both sides against each other in _Star Wars,_ while I highly doubt that Amon and Tarrlok are the same person.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2012)

Palpatine was the chessmaster of that though, controlling both sides.  This situation is more akin to the Chinese civil war between the Nationalists and the Communists in the late 1920s.


----------



## hehey (Jun 8, 2012)

Im going to be missing Tommorow mornings episode due to work... does Nickelodeon repeat the show later on at night or not?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 8, 2012)

I think they show reruns on Sunday but Im not sure.


----------



## hehey (Jun 9, 2012)

In the morning?.... i work sunday morning too....

anyway, going to sleep, got work at 8 am...


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 9, 2012)

they'll put it on nick.com i think, after a little bit


----------



## Wan (Jun 9, 2012)

They usually post it to the Zune marketplace a day after it airs and Nick.com two day after it airs, in my experience.


----------



## The Potential (Jun 9, 2012)

Perhaps the spirits really did bless Amon with power...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2012)

Maybe he just bends the elements inside himself.


----------



## The Potential (Jun 9, 2012)

I suppose the Lion turtle did say that... Amon could be some type of offspring of the days long long long long.... past...


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2012)

I think that's what they want us to believe. There must be a method to his madness.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2012)

watching episode 9


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, so D.B. Sweeney voiced adult Aang.
Funny thing is that he sounded younger than 40 but is actually 50 in real life.
He's primarily a live-action actor with only one other VA credit to his name, Brother Bear.

Toph was Kate Higgins who you might best know the English dub Sakura Haruno.

Lastly, Sokka was Chris Hardwick who did 2 forgettable shows for Nickelodeon and was Janet Varney's (Korra) boyfriend for several years. Of course I'll always know him as the host of Singled Out on MTV.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2012)

i loved D.B Sweeney as Aladar and I love him as Adult Aang.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 9, 2012)

OK, I suppose there's _Dinosaurs_ too.
I should've looked at DB's IMDB credits more carefully.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2012)

Aang can take away bending like Anon.

VERY NICEEEEE


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 9, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Aang can take away bending like Anon.
> 
> VERY NICEEEEE



not exactly news


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2012)

Biggest Slowpoke ever.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 9, 2012)

Korra is the new Avatar, guys!


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2012)

since when was it announced that Aang can do it?


----------



## hehey (Jun 9, 2012)

Surprised they dont practice tril by jury of peers in Republic City.

If its just teh council that has to judge criminals them im surprised any of the major gangs have a leader for very long at all.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> since when was it announced that Aang can do it?


I can't tell if you're serious or not. He used it to relieve Ozai of his bending.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2012)

I never saw the original series


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2012)

...

Really? What are you waiting for? I can guarantee you'd appreciate this more after doing so.


----------



## Eskilllicous (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm getting really sick of them portraying Aman as this big unstoppable force. I mean, he is human right?

Also, Nagga is king.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2012)

Naga is queen*


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 9, 2012)

Eskilllicous said:


> I'm getting really sick of them portraying Aman as this big unstoppable force. I mean, he is human right?



Its a much better build up than say Ozai in series one. Azula had a pretty cool antagonist build up in season 2 and half of season 3, but hopefully Amon doesnt go batshit crazy before the proper showdown with Korra.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> I never saw the original series



I'm not buying it.  Even if that was the case, all the times we've been talking about Energybending and Aang in this thread.  Hell, Tenzin even told Korra that Aang was the only one with that power.

Nice troll though, you got me.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 10, 2012)

“So once again, the day is saved! Thanks to….AMON!”

“I did not!”

“Come on, yes you did!”

*“NO I DID NOT!*”

“Alright, alright, you didn’t. Sheesh. Talk about your grumpy monkey”​


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What does everyone else say about that?



I say "I didn't know he was peeing into a toilet, I thought it was just the corner of the room."



> Now, does anyone here believe that Amon is being portrayed as too powerful? Thus far, in the currently nine episodes of this series, he seems to me to be far more competent and menacing than either Ozai or Azula from the original series, which leads me to fear that Korra may need an even greater _Dues ex Machina_ than did Aang to defeat him. Does anyone else believe that?



Nah, not really.  He hasn't really been shown doing anything except subduing, dodging, and removing bending.  For all we know it could be a parlour trick.  I'm sure if his ability did not work (weathering illusions etc.) he wouldn't last very long in an actual fight.

Or I could be wrong and he could be like Azula, adept at fighting with or without bending


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 10, 2012)

Eskilllicous said:


> I'm getting really sick of them portraying Aman as this big unstoppable force. I mean, he is human right?



Is he though?

Anyway regardless Amon is a freaking BEAST. He's one of the better antagonists I've seen in a while. Not only is he very capable and menacing, but he raises some EXTREMELY valid points about the relationship between benders and non-benders. He shits all over Ozai in this regard. That moment when he shrugged off bloodbending was the moment I became an Amon fan for life.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I highly doubt that this series, being intended for younger audiences, could ever have had a female character in that situation, because portrayals of male nudity or male characters excreting are often regarded as humorous or ribald, while portrayals female nudity or female characters excreting are often regarded as erotic. What does everyone else say about that?



Females man, everything they do is erotic.



> I see that Asami is now experiencing jealousy toward Mako and Korra's relationship, so I wonder how that complication shall develop as the series continues? I hope that Asami does not join the Equalists merely because of feelings of jealousy toward Korra.



That will never happen. But I wouldn't mind seeing those two throw down. Nothing like a good old fashioned catfight to really cement a friendship.



> Now, does anyone here believe that Amon is being portrayed as too powerful? Thus far, in the currently nine episodes of this series, he seems to me to be far more competent and menacing than either Ozai or Azula from the original series, which leads me to fear that Korra may need an even greater _Dues ex Machina_ than did Aang to defeat him. Does anyone else believe that?



What deus ex machina did Aang use?

Anyway I give this episode 10/10 for dat chinstrap 

So is there an episode next week as well, or are the last few episodes all being shown on the 23rd?


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Amon Theory:*

*Maybe Amon gained some of the Avatar's abilities when Aang got struck by Azula's lighting in the original series, Katara saved him but maybe him being temporarily dead created some kind of Avatar loophole.*


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

^              Nope


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 10, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> *Amon Theory:*
> 
> *Maybe Amon gained some of the Avatar's abilities when Aang got struck by Azula's lighting in the original series, Katara saved him but maybe him being temporarily dead created some kind of Avatar loophole.*


 
The same thing that happen to Buffy in "Buffy the vampire slayer" when she died temporarily and another vampire slayer appeared?
Mmm...I don't know about that.To tell you the truth Amon doesn't seem an Avatar to me...

But,by the way,is an Avatar the spirit of Earth that returns everytime in a different person to bring balance to the world?
If it's so,then it's not possible for the spirit to reincarnate in another person,then return in the past avatar that died temporarily...it doesn't make much sense if you ask me.


----------



## Eskilllicous (Jun 10, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Its a much better build up than say Ozai in series one. Azula had a pretty cool antagonist build up in season 2 and half of season 3, but hopefully Amon doesnt go batshit crazy before the proper showdown with Korra.



Well, you have a point but i think it's going to be rather silly if Korra just defeat Amon after the difference in skill displayed. Korra will most likely energy-bend his sorry ass though.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 10, 2012)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> What deus ex machina did Aang use?



I am referring to energybending; while I am glad that Aang did not violate his personal rule against killing another being, energybending was not at all mentioned before the Lion Turtle gave the skill to Aang, and I also do not like how the Lion Turtle simply gave Aang that ability, rather than Aang needing to train to develop it. My complain is not with energybending itself, but rather with how it was introduced with little formality or foreshadowing in the series.

On the subject of energybending, what else can it do, beyond depriving a bender of their ability to bend? Surely, it is more versatile than that?


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 10, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> On the subject of energybending, what else can it do, beyond depriving a bender of their ability to bend? Surely, it is more versatile than that?



It allows you to resist bloodbending.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 10, 2012)

Actually you do have a point. But to be fair, deus ex machina generally refers to a development that comes out of nowhere and doesn't conform to the previously established rules of the series. Whereas energybending kind of came out of nowhere but it fits with what we had seen is possible and made sense in the context of the story.



DemonDragonJ said:


> On the subject of energybending, what else can it do, beyond depriving a bender of their ability to bend? Surely, it is more versatile than that?



Superhuman strength and stamina I would guess. 

Actually I just realized that whenever Korra gets in touch with her spiritual side and learns energybending she will probably be able to restore bender powers to those that lost them.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 10, 2012)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Actually I just realized that whenever Korra gets in touch with her spiritual side and learns energybending she will probably be able to restore bender powers to those that lost them.



Yes, I do hope that she can find a way to restore the bending abilities of those who lost their powers, as it would be too cruel for them to live without their powers. I am certain that she would restore the abilities of Tahno and Lin's officers, but what about Zolt and Tarrlok? They used their bending to oppress others, but if they showed that they had truly redeemed themselves, would Korra restore their powers, as well?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 10, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My complain is not with energybending itself, but rather with how it was introduced with little formality or foreshadowing in the series.


[See: _The Swamp_, Guru Pathik]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 11, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> [See: _The Swamp_, Guru Pathik]



Yes, you have good points, there, and your mention of Guru Pathik reminds me that we never have learned what benefits an ordinary bender, or a non-bender, would gain from mastering their _chakra,_ as Aang did. Perhaps Amon's ability to deprive benders of their power is the result of him mastering his _Chakra?_ Of course, Amon does not seem to be a very spiritual person, but his desire for power is very great, so I imagine that he would use whatever methods he could to obtain greater power. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Synn (Jun 11, 2012)

Cant wait for the season finale special


----------



## Velocity (Jun 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> Cant wait for the season finale special



A whole hour of Zuko.


----------



## Synn (Jun 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> A whole hour of Zuko.



It's gonna be awesome pek


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 11, 2012)

I can't wait to see the battle between Korra and Amon even though I don't know how Korra will beat him if she can't enter the Avatar state yet...


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 11, 2012)

Energy bending is the ancient form of bending which seems to just be about manipulating chakras. So I woud believe that Amon somehow learn't the skill of manipulating or blocking others people's chakras. Perhaps he did learn it from a spirit.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am referring to energybending; while I am glad that Aang did not violate his personal rule against killing another being, energybending was not at all mentioned before the Lion Turtle gave the skill to Aang, and I also do not like how the Lion Turtle simply gave Aang that ability, rather than Aang needing to train to develop it. My complain is not with energybending itself, but rather with how it was introduced with little formality or foreshadowing in the series.
> 
> On the subject of energybending, what else can it do, beyond depriving a bender of their ability to bend? Surely, it is more versatile than that?



but if there was any foreshadowing, then aang's dilemna over whether to kill or not would be gone. we'd all know how it would end well in advance, and if aang knew about it he'd have started training for it immediately.

it was a deus ex machina but i don't know how else they could've handled it


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> A whole hour of Zuko.



wait what now


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 11, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, you have good points, there, and your mention of Guru Pathik reminds me that we never have learned what benefits an ordinary bender, or a non-bender, would gain from mastering their _chakra,_ as Aang did. Perhaps Amon's ability to deprive benders of their power is the result of him mastering his _Chakra?_ Of course, Amon does not seem to be a very spiritual person, but his desire for power is very great, so I imagine that he would use whatever methods he could to obtain greater power. What does everyone else say about that?



It's a bit early to assume that Amon is not spiritual. Spirituality is a pretty private thing and we know next to nothing about him.

Also keep in mind that there are spirits that are...less than benevolent...so it's not a stretch to think that there are evil ones, or at least ones that have a different idea of what would bring balance to the world. It's quite possible Amon is affiliated with one or more of these spirits.


----------



## Klue (Jun 11, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> wait what now



This.

Please elaborate. 

I know you guys aren't talking about Mako. He isn't Zuko 2.0.


----------



## Wan (Jun 11, 2012)

I believe they're referring to the ship that Equalist plains are attacking in the finale trailer.  It's similar in appearance to Azula's royal ship, suggesting that Zuko, or someone else from the Fire Nation royal family, will make an appearance.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, you have good points, there, and your mention of Guru Pathik reminds me that we never have learned what benefits an ordinary bender, or a non-bender, would gain from mastering their _chakra,_ as Aang did. Perhaps Amon's ability to deprive benders of their power is the result of him mastering his _Chakra?_ Of course, Amon does not seem to be a very spiritual person, but his desire for power is very great, so I imagine that he would use whatever methods he could to obtain greater power. What does everyone else say about that?



Are you joking?  Pathik was the oldest non-bender we had encountered up til this point.  Even as a super centenarian he still had amazing vigor and tenacity.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 11, 2012)

I want to see Zuko too 

Are you guys aware of the theory that Bumi may be part of the Fire Nation royal family? He was wearing a neck collar similar to Azula's and Zuko's. They said that was only worn by the royal family so he could be married to Zuko's daughter.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2012)

Wait when did we see anything other than Bumi's head?


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't think that we ever did see anything besides his head though that picture did show a bit of clothing around his neck.  The whole theory is basically this:


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 11, 2012)

Aang's son Bumi being married to Zuko's daughter would be very interesting, indeed, creating a stronger connection between the nations; if only Lin and Tenzin had remained together as a couple, Aang's family would have succeed ion creating a union between all three remaining major factions.

Now, I wonder what the main plot of the second season shall be? After Amon is defeated, what else will be left for the story? Will Korra not master airbending until after the situation with the Equalists is resolved? That would help to ensure that the plot can continue after this season ends, but I cannot imagine that alone lasting for fourteen episodes. And I hope that some new conflict does not suddenly arise without any foreshadowing, as happened with both the Fullbringers and the _Vandenreich_ in _Bleach._


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

> Will Korra not master airbending until after the situation with the Equalists is resolved?



Perhaps the conflict will be with the Spirit world assuming that Amon was truthful when saying that he is being helped by spirits.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2012)

He'd have an odd form of style (his hair) for an honorary Fire Nation denizen then


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 11, 2012)

Wait, you guys think Amon will be defeated in this season finale? I assumed he would get away and Korra would have to train some more to be able to finish him at the end of the second season.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm not sure. No hinting so far as to a bigger villain in all of his. And it's not very Avataresque for the writers to just randomly drop something in. Everything has been centered around Republic City, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Wan (Jun 11, 2012)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Wait, you guys think Amon will be defeated in this season finale? I assumed he would get away and Korra would have to train some more to be able to finish him at the end of the second season.



The creators have already stated that each season will have an arc and a villain that will be finished by the end of the season, though some plot threads will carry through.  And besides, Amon escaping and Korra having to train to face him would be too much of an anime cliche.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh I didn't know they said that. I normally stay away from interviews and such.

So Korra will master the spiritual side of things and beat Amon in 3 episodes? Ok...I guess.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 11, 2012)

I think it would be cool if Amon got away and stayed a mystery.

Like Slade from Teen Titans.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 11, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> The same thing that happen to Buffy in "Buffy the vampire slayer" when she died temporarily and another vampire slayer appeared?
> Mmm...I don't know about that.To tell you the truth Amon doesn't seem an Avatar to me...
> 
> But,by the way,is an Avatar the spirit of Earth that returns everytime in a different person to bring balance to the world?
> If it's so,then it's not possible for the spirit to reincarnate in another person,then return in the past avatar that died temporarily...it doesn't make much sense if you ask me.


Buffy was the inspiration for my theory lol

Not that Amon is an Avatar but somehow partially gained the abilities an Avatar has through some mystically connected means. I'm saying this because Korra is having trouble gaining access to the Avatar state and contacting her former incarnations (which could also be attributed to her lack of a spiritual side).

There hasn't been any discussion on how the Avatar first came to be (as far as I can remember). So while the Avatar can be reincarnated, there's no real say if any special circumstances can change that one rule.

Remember when it was said that if the Avatar is killed in the Avatar State, the entity is lost? I'm saying that Aang being extremely close to the death might've twisted that particular idea into something a bit more... strange.

But hey it's all loose speculation at this point. I do believe Amon achieving spirit bending is connected to the Avatar in some mystic way, I'm just not sure what it could be?


Glutamminajr said:


> I can't wait to see the battle between Korra and Amon even though I don't know how Korra will beat him if she can't enter the Avatar state yet...


She could activate it while he's in the process of taking her bending away, sort of like how Aang almost lost the spirit-battle between him and Ozai before he regained the upper hand to take his power away.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 11, 2012)

LeSean Thomas worked on Korra's first season, this is a Naruto message board so...here's LeSean's take on Naruto.



Great work, in my opinion. Very dynamic and expressive action poses.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking at the scene trailer for the season finale I really hope Korra becomes the first non-bending Avatar. I hope that the Avatar State won't stop Amon from removing her bending, and at the same time the State itself shouldn't be removed because I believe it's energybending.


----------



## Wan (Jun 12, 2012)

You _hope_ she loses her bending?


----------



## Spica (Jun 12, 2012)

*doki doki*

I ship it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2012)

Well Tarrlok turned out to be a rather conventional villain. Shame, as he was pretty interesting at first.


----------



## Wan (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm not sure if we should count out Tarrlok just yet...


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 12, 2012)

Tarrlock final villain confirmed


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 12, 2012)

So, how is is that Yakone and Tarrlok could bend blood without a full moon? Were they simply so very skilled at waterbending that they could use the advanced skill whenever they chose to do so?



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I think it would be cool if Amon got away and stayed a mystery.
> 
> Like Slade from Teen Titans.



Yes, Slade was a complete badass, but the difference between him and Amon is that Slade never actually caused any large-scale damage and never revealed his true goals, whatever those may have been. Amon is an immediate and large-scale threat to Republic City, and definitely needs to be stopped, although I shall not say that he needs to be stopped at all costs, because employing such methods would make the heroes no different from him.



MartialHorror said:


> Well Tarrlok turned out to be a rather conventional villain. Shame, as he was pretty interesting at first.



How was he "conventional," and is that automatically a negative trait?



Oman said:


> And besides, Amon escaping and Korra having to train to face him would be too much of an anime cliche.



Is that automatically a bad thing?



Oman said:


> I'm not sure if we should count out Tarrlok just yet...



What can he do, now that he has lost his ability to bend?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 12, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What can he do, now that he has lost his ability to bend?



You see! This is the EXACT kind of thinking that results in non-benders being treated as second-class citizens!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2012)

> So, how is is that Yakone and Tarrlok could bend blood without a full moon? Were they simply so very skilled at waterbending that they could use the advanced skill whenever they chose to do so?



I just presume it was sheer talent, like Toph metalbending (and she taught it to other people).

I will be irked though if Amon learned energy bending just like that. Am I the only one who thinks Amon is some sort of cyborg? Might explain why bloodbending failed.



> How was he "conventional," and is that automatically a negative trait?



He was 100% a greedy douche, like every other smug Politician to appear in every movie or TV show ever made. I was hoping that there would be more to him. One of my complaints about "Korra" is how ordinary the bulk of the cast and their subplots are. 

His final scene with Korra suggests that he's your typical bad guy. Even Ozai wasn't that blandly one-dimensional.

It is possible that Tarrlok isn't totally finished, as obviously Amon has more plans for him. Im not sure if he de-bended him or not (although it looked like it and it would be pretty dumb of him not too). If de-bending is only temporary, he might still be a threat. But why would they bother? Amon owned him. Amon is the real villain.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2012)

> I will be irked though if Amon learned energy bending just like that. Am I the only one who thinks Amon is some sort of cyborg? Might explain why bloodbending failed.


Man, I hope not.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2012)

Is it a permanently exhausting experience to have your bending taken away?  We've so far have seen 3 characters post-bending taken that have been sluggish, even too tired to be mad.  In Ozai's case, even a year later and he still hasn't regained his full strength.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't think it's a physical thing. Maybe they regard their bending as a part of their identities, and without it, it feels like a piece of themselves is missing?


----------



## Kirito (Jun 12, 2012)

Oman said:


> You _hope_ she loses her bending?



Yes. I honestly hope Avatar State comes into play but a little while later, when her bending is already taken away. But because I believe what Amon is doing is energybending, and that the Avatar State is an "energybending" mode of an Avatar per se, I hope that Korra is the first non-bending Avatar who only energybends when she goes AS.

Fits the "dark theme/mood/atmosphere" of TLOK right? Well, that's what everyone's saying at least.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 12, 2012)

I wouldn't mind her losing her bending temporarily so she learns more about the spiritual bending with the physical application.


----------



## Wan (Jun 12, 2012)

Temporarily would be OK, but Kirito sounded like he was suggesting Korra lose her bending permanently.


----------



## Klue (Jun 13, 2012)

Expecting a spoiler clip today.


----------



## videlbriefs (Jun 13, 2012)

*Sneak Peek* for Saturday's episode:

 (Nick.com) Full Clip

Turning The Tides Part 1/2 & Part 2/2 (Youtube)


*Summary:* Korra is back home and safe. As she shares the details of her abduction to Tenzin, it becomes clear that Amon is planning something very big


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 13, 2012)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> You see! This is the EXACT kind of thinking that results in non-benders being treated as second-class citizens!



Yes, forgive me for saying that; I spoke without thoroughly thinking through what I intended to say. I certainly would not wish to act as if I believed that non-benders were inferior to benders on account of the fact that they cannot bend.



Stunna said:


> I don't think it's a physical thing. Maybe they regard their bending as a part of their identities, and without it, it feels like a piece of themselves is missing?



Yes, I very much believe that that is the case, for if I were a bender, and lost my ability to bend, I would be very distraught and traumatized by that loss. And in actuality, some of my favorite activities are hiking, swimming, and creative writing, and if I lost the ability to perform those activities, I would be very distraught, indeed.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 13, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Is it a permanently exhausting experience to have your bending taken away?  We've so far have seen 3 characters post-bending taken that have been sluggish, even too tired to be mad.  In Ozai's case, even a year later and he still hasn't regained his full strength.



Why not? Imagine having earthbending as an ability your whole life as an aid in daily activity. Then it is stripped away and when you go back things become more difficult. Such as lying on the couch and using earthbending to move the remote to your body so it is easier to change the channel on the television. The realization that you may have to get up and change the channel yourself?


----------



## Klue (Jun 13, 2012)

videlbriefs said:


> *Sneak Peek* for Saturday's episode:
> 
> (Nick.com) Full Clip
> 
> ...



Well, damn.


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2012)

I wonder what defenses Tenzin and Lin will prepare, at this point they should be able to do whatever they want.


----------



## videlbriefs (Jun 13, 2012)

Nick's Promo for Turning The Tides  (tumblr)


----------



## Kirito (Jun 13, 2012)

Oman said:


> Temporarily would be OK, but Kirito sounded like he was suggesting Korra lose her bending permanently.



And why not? If she can only access her bending through AS or maybe lose all her bending altogether but gain energybending just like (I assume) Amon, I'm all for it. I mean, all you guys were banking on Korra to be so dark, what's so "un-dark" about getting the lesser of 2 evils?

EDIT: I see Mako is still the douche that he is.


----------



## Eskilllicous (Jun 13, 2012)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> You see! This is the EXACT kind of thinking that results in non-benders being treated as second-class citizens!



Well they kind of are ...


----------



## Wan (Jun 13, 2012)

Kirito said:


> And why not? If she can only access her bending through AS or maybe lose all her bending altogether but gain energybending just like (I assume) Amon, I'm all for it. I mean, all you guys were banking on Korra to be so dark, what's so "un-dark" about getting the lesser of 2 evils?
> 
> EDIT: I see Mako is still the douche that he is.



I wasn't banking on Korra being "dark".   Anyways, Korra losing her bending permanently would defeat her purpose as the Avatar and ruin a central premise of the show -- namely, we get to see people shooting elements everywhere.  It would be a sort of jump-the-shark moment.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 13, 2012)

The Legend Of Korra, Pen Ward-ified


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIjkmoJFcKk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kirito (Jun 13, 2012)

Oman said:


> I wasn't banking on Korra being "dark".   Anyways, Korra losing her bending permanently would defeat her purpose as the Avatar and ruin a central premise of the show -- namely, we get to see people shooting elements everywhere.  It would be a sort of jump-the-shark moment.



Except that even the non-benders get electro-sticks now. People shooting elements - the new Gaang takes care of that. Lin can shoot all the metal she wants, same with the others. What's missing from this show right now is a Suki - a combat role that Korra can comfortably take if her bending gets taken away.

Anyway, I also don't like Korra getting the "dark" premise and everything, but many people in the fandom like the change of pace and the "edginess" of it all and that's the reason why I'm entertaining this theory, however farfetched it is.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 14, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Except that even the non-benders get electro-sticks now. People shooting elements - the new Gaang takes care of that. Lin can shoot all the metal she wants, same with the others. What's missing from this show right now is a Suki - a combat role that Korra can comfortably take if her bending gets taken away.
> 
> Anyway, I also don't like Korra getting the "dark" premise and everything, but many people in the fandom like the change of pace and the "edginess" of it all and that's the reason why I'm entertaining this theory, however farfetched it is.



Yeah I forgot that Asami was not trained in hand to hand combat since she was a little child.......... Wait a minute, she was.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 14, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Yeah I forgot that Asami was not trained in hand to hand combat since she was a little child.......... Wait a minute, she was.



Glowstick. Glow gloves.

If Korra only used physical arts against mooks and energybending against formidable and boss benders IF her bending gets taken away, I'd be pretty satisfied myself.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 14, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Glowstick. Glow gloves.
> 
> If Korra only used physical arts against mooks and energybending against formidable and boss benders IF her bending gets taken away, I'd be pretty satisfied myself.



No she was trained in hand to hand combat, not how to use electric gloves and sticks, those merely complemented her already good hand to hand fighting skills.


----------



## videlbriefs (Jun 14, 2012)

A new sneak peek for Saturday's episode:

Turning The Tides (tumblr)

*Summary:* Tenzin and Lin have a dialogue aboot Pema and the kids.


----------



## Klue (Jun 14, 2012)

lol, damn that was awkward.


----------



## Wan (Jun 14, 2012)

videlbriefs said:


> A new sneak peek for Saturday's episode:
> 
> Turning The Tides (tumblr)
> 
> *Summary:* Tenzin and Lin have a dialogue aboot Pema and the kids.





Oh that was priceless...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 15, 2012)

For how long shall the story writers have Meelo acting in a vulgar and crude manner? I share Lin's lack of fondness for such behavior. I also am surprised that the series was allowed to have such dialogue, referencing excretory functions, as I thought that that was not allowed for series with a younger target audience. I really hope that Lin does not need to remain on the island for a long duration, as I am never fond of plots where a badass character whose social skills are highly questionable is forced into a situation that they find to be unfamiliar, most often being forced to care for young children.

For example, in one episode of the _Teen Titans_ animated series Raven, likely the most badass of the five main heroes, needed to care for three young children in one episode, and I did not at all enjoy that episode. If my brother ever has children, I shall most certainly not agree to care for them until they are sufficiently mature to speak fluently, use a toilet, dress themselves, feed themselves, and be able to think rationally.

On a more serious subject, with this season soon reaching its conclusion, I again wonder about Amon's true identity: does he have a civilian identity that he does not wish to be exposed? He must, for that is the most likely explanation for him wearing mask. I believe that if his face truly was burned, he would have dramatically revealed that burn at the rally, to motivate the people who had gathered there, for he certainly is not one who cares more for appearances than he does for competence and functionality. Therefore, I am definitely expecting his unmasking to be very dramatic and the revelation of his true identity to be a great surprise. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2012)

> For how long shall the story writers have Meelo acting in a vulgar and crude manner? I share Lin's lack of fondness for such behavior. I also am surprised that the series was allowed to have such dialogue, referencing excretory functions, as I thought that that was not allowed for series with a younger target audience.


This show is on Nickelodeon.


----------



## Wan (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, poop jokes have never really been disapproved for kid's shows, DDJ...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 15, 2012)

Oman said:


> Yeah, poop jokes have never really been disapproved for kid's shows, DDJ...



Yet, bloodshed, substance abuse, and sexual innuendos are not allowed? I would much rather have any of those over "toilet humor," as they typically are more badass, or at least less vulgar and obscene, in my mind.


----------



## Wan (Jun 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yet, bloodshed, substance abuse, and sexual innuendos are not allowed? I would much rather have any of those over "toilet humor," as they typically are more badass, or at least less vulgar and obscene, in my mind.



That's just the way American children's media works, DDJ.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yet, bloodshed, substance abuse, and sexual innuendos are not allowed? I would much rather have any of those over "toilet humor," as they typically are more badass, or at least less vulgar and obscene, in my mind.



Dude you cant be thinking it makes more sense for 8 year-olds to be exposed to characters suffering from drug addiction, rather than have them laughing because a character made a fart noise.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 15, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Dude you cant be thinking it makes more sense for 8 year-olds to be exposed to characters suffering from drug addiction, rather than have them laughing because a character made a fart noise.



never read a ddj post about children.


----------



## Wan (Jun 15, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> never read a ddj post about children.



I concur...


----------



## Friday (Jun 15, 2012)

It's not like we're seeing Meelo taking a shit on people or something...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2012)

lol, while I agree that Amon probably does have a secret identity, the reasons why he wouldn't unmask himself if he was telling the truth are obvious.

1) They wouldn't be able to show it. It is a kids show..

2) We don't know how badly burned he is. Plus, if he'd do it anytime, it would be when EVERYONE is watching. 

I still think he's some sort of cyborg. 

lol, random topic. I want to know what it's like for Amon and the equalists when they are waiting in a single location dramatically.

Like when Tarrlok gets de-bended. When they're waiting for him, are they just standing there in the same position, posing dramatically?


----------



## Bringer (Jun 15, 2012)

> Yet, bloodshed, substance abuse, and sexual innuendos are not allowed? I would much rather have any of those over "toilet humor," as they typically are more badass, or at least less vulgar and obscene, in my mind.




Young Justice had all of that

Bleeding: They had a 8 year old bleed. CHECK!

Sexual Innuendos: Artemis: I feel naked.....and not in a fun way. CHECK

Substance Abuse: Meh.....Superboy was addicted to patches that made him powerful albeit also made him more angry[Could be the kid friendly steroids ] CHECK...Kinda


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2012)

Actually, didnt "The Last Airbender" also imply that Suki and Sokka were about to have sex? Stuff can be be snuck past the censors.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 15, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, didnt "The Last Airbender" also imply that Suki and Sokka were about to have sex? Stuff can be be snuck past the censors.



JL and JLU had so much past the censors it wasn't funny.

Also, don't forget Zuko and Mai.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Like when Tarrlok gets de-bended. When they're waiting for him, are they just standing there in the same position, posing dramatically?



What do you think they do when they're not learning Chi-blocking? The intimidating pose is the Equalist's greatest weapon!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yet, bloodshed, substance abuse, and sexual innuendos are not allowed? I would much rather have any of those over "toilet humor," as they typically are more badass, or at least less vulgar and obscene, in my mind.



Never have children.


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2012)

Didn't Zuko have a daughter?
waiting on that.....


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 15, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Never have children.



I currently do not plan to have children, but I certainly shall not allow other people to tell me that I can or cannot do so. If I ever do plan to have children, I shall not allow anyone to tell me that I cannot do so.



♠Ace♠ said:


> Didn't Zuko have a daughter?
> waiting on that.....



Yes, I do hope that subject is further explored later in the series.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I currently do not plan to have children, but I certainly shall not allow other people to tell me that I can or cannot do so. If I ever do plan to have children, I shall not allow anyone to tell me that I cannot do so.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 15, 2012)

There were scenes that implied Zuko and Mai were about to have sex ?

All I remember is a lot of kissing.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, trying to think of what you guys are talking about?  The "I hate everything.  I love the way you hate everything" scene?  Or in the comic "Going Home"?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2012)

Probably in the episode when they were kissing one another before Azula interruption.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2012)

That's the only one that comes to mind for me as well.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 15, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Young Justice had all of that
> 
> Bleeding: They had a 8 year old bleed. CHECK!
> 
> ...



And there you see why it's earned a TV-PG rating over Korra's TV-Y7


----------



## Kirito (Jun 15, 2012)

Raiden said:


> There were scenes that implied Zuko and Mai were about to have sex ?
> 
> All I remember is a lot of kissing.



the fruit tart scene

when i noticed the sky was different a second later i knew something went down.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 15, 2012)

DDJ, you are my hero of trolling.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, what could the series not show? Amon's burned face? Zuko's burned face was shown, and it was a major aspect of his character.
> 
> Second, I still believe that Amon is either lying about or exaggerating the extent of his burned face, as he could instead use that burn to gain sympathy from other people, as Zuko did on several occasions, albeit unintentionally. He is definitely using that mask to conceal his identity, not his scarred face.
> 
> Third, I do not at all believe that Amon is a cyborg, as the technology in this story has riot yet advanced to that point; it currently is transitioning from steam power (i.e., steampunk) to petroleum-based-fuel power (i.e., dieselpunk), so the development of complex electronics is still decades away, in my opinion.



There is a difference between what Zuko got and what its implied Amon got. Zuko's scar was bad, but he never wore a mask. While it's possible Amon is using the mask to hide his identity, I was under the impression that he's face was just THAT messed up. 

As for whether or not Amon is lying about his identity, you might be right. You might be wrong. I do kind of wonder if the show is alluding to an enemy fire bender since they drew attention to the fact that Amon/Mako/Brolins parents were killed by a fire bender. If he is masking his identity, then who could it be? We haven't really seen enough of Aangs other sons for them to be suspects.

If it does turn out to be one of Tenzin's brothers, it will be a total asspull. We need an official introduction to them for that to leave any kind of impact. Also, I'd presume SOMEBODY would recognize the voice, although I guess they can explain that if they really want too. 

If he's lying or exaggerating, then maybe, although I'd think the dead parents thing would be enough. 

As for whether he's a Cyborg, the problem is that the technology is advancing rapidly. Furthermore, there is no real good way to explain Amon's powers. Blood bending without a full moon is just an advancement in water bending. Just like how metal bending is an advancement of earth bending.

But Amon's skills are almost impossible to explain. He could resist bloodbending and de-bend people, powers only attributed to an Avatar. It might be interesting if it's just revealed he's a genius, and the Avatar is becoming obsolete because soon, their powers will be open to all benders. But they hype it up too much. 

Him being some sort of cyborg is really the only way to explain it without resorting to bad writing.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 15, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Him being some sort of cyborg is really the only way to explain it without resorting to bad writing.



lol

You're not even joking, are you? Prepare your anus after that finale son, prepare it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> lol
> 
> You're not even joking, are you? Prepare your anus after that finale son, prepare it.



Well, what are all the options and how can you explain them?

1) Aang 'dying' when Azuka nailed him (hehe) created a quasi-reincarnation? That doesn't make any sense. Even if that did happen, there would have to be foreshadowing.

2) One of Aang's sons being Amon? How would that give him Avatar powers?

3) Ozai, or someone who was de-bended, somehow getting some of Aangs powers? I'd think that Aang would've been warned about that from other Avatars and he probably wouldn't resort to that against Yakone.

What am I missing? Or how about instead of just skimming through my posts and leaving half-assed responses, you actually make an argument of your own.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2012)

I made a thread about my theory, but the tl;dr version is that Aang took away Yakone's Bending, Yakone broke out of jail sometime later (or wasn't even imprisoned) and started learning a new way to dominate people - Chi-blocking. Through this, he began to realise there's a connection between Energybending and Chi-blocking, that the latter is derived from the former - that Chi-blocking is basically Energybending for non-Benders. Learning of the chakra system, Amon also gains a deeper understanding of what Aang did to him and why touching the forehead is vital to taking away a person's Bending. He understands that Bending knowledge passes through the forehead chakra and that Energybending can permanently shut that chakra down.

So using a mask and copious amounts of theatrics, Amon creates the illusion of permanently robbing a Bender of their Bending by holding his thumb against their forehead and, because the forehead chakra is especially susceptible to illusion (as the Chakra Guru explained to Aang), for all intents and purposes the Bender _does_. In reality, the effect is only slightly longer than normal Chi-blocking but as long as they believe he has permanently taken away their Bending, he may as well have done. They'd have to break his illusion to get their Bending back.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 15, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, what are all the options and how can you explain them?
> 
> 1) Aang 'dying' when Azuka nailed him (hehe) created a quasi-reincarnation? That doesn't make any sense. Even if that did happen, there would have to be foreshadowing.
> 
> ...



because potato


----------



## Friday (Jun 15, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu and DDJ need to be banned from anything Avatar related.


----------



## Wan (Jun 16, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I made a thread about my theory, but the tl;dr version is that Aang took away Yakone's Bending, Yakone broke out of jail sometime later (or wasn't even imprisoned) and started learning a new way to dominate people - Chi-blocking. Through this, he began to realise there's a connection between Energybending and Chi-blocking, that the latter is derived from the former - that Chi-blocking is basically Energybending for non-Benders. Learning of the chakra system, Amon also gains a deeper understanding of what Aang did to him and why touching the forehead is vital to taking away a person's Bending. He understands that Bending knowledge passes through the forehead chakra and that Energybending can permanently shut that chakra down.
> 
> So using a mask and copious amounts of theatrics, Amon creates the illusion of permanently robbing a Bender of their Bending by holding his thumb against their forehead and, because the forehead chakra is especially susceptible to illusion (as the Chakra Guru explained to Aang), for all intents and purposes the Bender _does_. In reality, the effect is only slightly longer than normal Chi-blocking but as long as they believe he has permanently taken away their Bending, he may as well have done. They'd have to break his illusion to get their Bending back.



And this all falls apart due to the fact that Tahno says he has visited healers that confirmed that what Amon did was permanent.  They _aren't_ under Amon's supposed "illusion", so they should just be able to say, "Your chi system's fine, get back to bending" and Tahno would be like "Oh."  Pop, illusion broken.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 16, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> DDJ, you are my hero of trolling.



Why do you say that? I am glad to learn that I am your hero, but I most certainly do not wish to be a "hero of trolling" as I am very strongly opposed to the practice of "trolling" on the internet; I shall even venture as far as to say that I am an "anti-troll." Was my question about an Avatar being able to bend the blood of an entire city not a valid question? I fail to understand why no one here has given it an answer.



Friday said:


> Fleet Admiral Akainu and DDJ need to be banned from anything Avatar related.



Why do you say that? What was wrong with my previous statements? I believe that my points were perfectly legitimate points.

And I have as much right to enjoy this series and discuss it, as does anyone else, and you do not have the authority to decide who should and should not be banned from this thread; if you do not like what I am saying, you must endure it or ignore it. Or, in the words of Korra herself: "You gotta deal with it!"


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't see why DDJ is considered a troll. Fleet on the other hand...


----------



## Velocity (Jun 16, 2012)

Oman said:


> And this all falls apart due to the fact that Tahno says he has visited healers that confirmed that what Amon did was permanent.  They _aren't_ under Amon's supposed "illusion", so they should just be able to say, "Your chi system's fine, get back to bending" and Tahno would be like "Oh."  Pop, illusion broken.



Right, because the "best healers in Republic City" would be as wise and knowledgeable as the Chakra Guru.



_That_ the healers can't fix the problem, let alone understand what happened, and see it as permanent is proof that this is a spiritual and mental problem, not a physical one. If anything, their response to Tahno merely adds weight to the theory - no different to how psychological injuries can affect the physical body.

Amon isn't a cyborg, or the Anti-Bender nor the Kendra to Aang's Buffy. He is a man who lost his Bending because of the Avatar and, through that, decided that if he could no longer Bend, nor could _anyone_. His particularly vindictive approach to Korra, wanting to punish her and have her watch as he destroys the world around her before he takes away her Bending, is merely more proof of that. He doesn't use voodoo or Energybending to take away the Bending of others, he combines fear and illusion with Chi-Blocking to create a psychological wound that won't heal.

Either way, we will know next week - when Amon tries to take Korra's Bending away, either he will be corrupted by her spirit (thus proving it was indeed Energybending) or she'll lose her Bending yet still be able to Bend while in the Avatar State (thus proving my theory right, since the collective minds of all the previous Avatars aren't prone to fear and illusion).


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 16, 2012)

Visit Bryan Konietzko's tumblr page to see some of his art and other stuff! 



He posted drawings of Asami, Bolin, Amon, Lin and the final poster for the finale.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



General Iroh


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2012)

The spoilers posted yesterday turned out to be correct meaning someone has access to the leaks.


----------



## Wan (Jun 16, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Right, because the "best healers in Republic City" would be as wise and knowledgeable as the Chakra Guru.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Healers _do_ know about the chi system.  We see Yagoda the healer in the Northern Water Tribe showing her students a mannikin with a chi network laced around it, and demonstrating healing along the chi paths.  If it did involve blocking chi, the healers would just say "Nothing's wrong, get back to bending".  Really, this whole illusion thing is stretching more than simply accepting that Amon is energybending.


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2012)

Gunners said:


> The spoilers posted yesterday turned out to be correct meaning someone has access to the leaks.



Can you send me a link?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 16, 2012)

Terrible episode. Tenzin was the only good part.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2012)

cant tell if srs


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 16, 2012)

ttly srs.

The Equalists have devolved into fodder that get stomped by a bunch of kids that fart them into submission. Screw you Team Avatar.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 16, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't see why DDJ is considered a troll. Fleet on the other hand...



You are accusing the show of bad writing simply because you can't understand an unexplained event...

If you weren't anything else you would try to understand that instead of shifting the argument to some high ground of yours for what you believe is reasonable... in fiction. Nice attempt at trolling though.


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> ttly srs.
> 
> The Equalists have devolved into fodder that get stomped by a bunch of kids that fart them into submission. Screw you Team Avatar.



Meelo is a master among masters.

Kill yourself.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> ttly srs.
> 
> The Equalists have devolved into fodder that get stomped by a bunch of kids that fart them into submission. Screw you Team Avatar.


So the fact that fighters who primarily have to be in close range were defeated by people (regardless of age), whose fighting styles revolve around defense and projectile combat ruined the episode for you?

K.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 16, 2012)

Please let that be a sign that Bolin's gonna have one heck of an appearance in the season finale.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 16, 2012)

Seriously though, Mako's a fucking douchebag.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 16, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> ttly srs.
> 
> The Equalists have devolved into fodder that get stomped by a bunch of kids that fart them into submission. Screw you Team Avatar.



Gah-bij, son. Gah-bij.


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Seriously though, Mako's a fucking douchebag.



He can't help that he was born to pimp.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 16, 2012)

Mako is the ultimate bitch.


----------



## Spica (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2012)

Speak softly and carry a big stick


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 16, 2012)

Angsty teenager's voice in a grown man's body.

Blatant fanservice is blatant.


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

Episode 10 was definitely the best so far.

Also, am I the only one who's convinced that Asami will change sides next season? It kind of makes sense now: she's jealous of Korra, which happens to be the Avatar. Plus, Asami might feel like an outcast in the group, since she's the only non-bender...

I wouldn't be surprised if Asami ends up joining forces with her father and Amon in Book 2.


----------



## Wan (Jun 16, 2012)

It just occured to me -- aircraft carriers.

I noticed that Iroh's fleet is apparently only naval vessels, so I was wondering how they would compete with the Equalist airships.  Then I remembered that we see planes flying around in the season finale promo.  So yeah -- Iroh's fleet is made of aircraft carriers.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Speak softly and carry a big stick



To add onto this, Teddy had a pretty high pitched voice.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 16, 2012)

lol That would go completely against her entire development if she'd so easily switch sides just because her boyfriend is a cheating douchebag. Like Asami said, she likes Korra, it's Mako she's mad (although I think Korra should also take responsibility for what happened in the past but as she's still unaware of what's happening, I can't blame her). Also, even if Asami _is_ mad at Mako, that doesn't mean she's going to change sides to avenge herself. If she was able to electrocute her own dad, it's not just because they were going to kidnap her boyfriend and friends but because she really didn't agree with the Equalist way of going about the bender-non bender matter. They made that clear when she got extremely offended after her father was accused of being with them and even called them nasty/other negative things.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2012)

Oman said:


> It just occured to me -- aircraft carriers.
> 
> I noticed that Iroh's fleet is apparently only naval vessels, so I was wondering how they would compete with the Equalist airships.  Then I remembered that we see planes flying around in the season finale promo.  So yeah -- Iroh's fleet is made of aircraft carriers.



Hmmm so they're going to be flying towards the enemy. Into what you could call a zone. And that zone is filled with danger. on a metaphorical highway if you will... into what could be called... a danger zone.


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> lol That would go completely against her entire development if she'd so easily switch sides just because her boyfriend cheated on her. Like Asami said, she likes Korra. It's Mako she's mad at and even if she is mad at him, that doesn't mean she's going to change sides just to avenge herself. If she was able to electrocute her own dad, it's not just because they were going to kidnap her boyfriend and friends but because she really didn't agree with the Equalist way of going about the bender-non bender matter. They made that clear when she got extremely offended after her father was accused of being with them and even called them nasty/other negative things.



I didn't mean to offend your favorite character, it was just an opinion... But Asami sitting back while Mako and Korra are getting closer is a ridiculous thought to me. And that's coming from someone who doesn't give two shits about pairings!

But really, what kind of boring storyline would it be if Asami ended up following orders and fighting for them like a puppet? What's in it for her, other than the well-being and safety of her friends? Like you said, she's mad at Mako and that is enough to blind her convictions to fight alongside Korra...

And just because she doesn't like how Equalists deal with things, doesn't mean she's going to be the girl we've known so far... That's like implying that Zuko would be final villain, just because he was a bad guy from the get-go. lol We all know how the bad boy turned out in the end...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2012)

Meelo stole the show, two new airbending moves, best lines of the episode, defeating equalists at the age of 5. (Wasn't Itachi 5 when he graduated from the academy?) 
When he gets old, he'll probably be snaggle-toothed and crazy like the original Bumi but still a freaking badass.


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

Meelo's fartbending needs more love. :3


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> I didn't mean to offend your favorite character, it was just an opinion... But Asami sitting back while Mako and Korra are getting closer is a ridiculous thought to me. And that's coming from someone who doesn't give two shits about pairings!
> 
> But really, what kind of boring storyline would it be if Asami ended up following orders and fighting for them like a puppet? What's in it for her, other than the well-being and safety of her friends? Like you said, she's mad at Mako and that is enough to blind her convictions to fight alongside Korra...
> 
> And just because she doesn't like how Equalists deal with things, doesn't mean she's going to be the girl we've known so far... That's like implying that Zuko would be final villain, just because he was a bad guy from the get-go. lol We all know how the bad boy turned out in the end...



That's because they're in the middle of a war and it's not the right time to talk about relationships. That was what Mako was telling her (but I don't buy it) during their argument. She's not the type to randomly start shit when it's unnecessary. She didn't immediately confront Mako after finding out the truth from Bolin because she knew finding Korra was more important. Right now, saving Republic City and defeating the Equalists is more important than talking about their relationship.

Being a puppet is the last thing Asami is. Her father gave her a choice to join the Equalists but she chose not to because it wasn't what she wanted. If she was truly a puppet then she would have done the opposite. Not everyone has to desire rewards in order to do good, some people do it just because they think it's the right thing to do. But if you really want to know what Asami's personal motive in fighting the Equalists is, it's most likely to put her father in his place. She's obviously still bitter about his revelation and probably wants to talk to him again.

My point is it's stupid to make her change sides out of jealousy. If she was able to give up her father, the only person she's had ever since she was young, in order to stick to her principles then what more a cheating lying boyfriend she's only met for a few months/weeks? It doesn't even compare. Jealousy is such a shallow reason. If they're going to make her switch sides, it should at least be because of her mother's death and not some teen angst drama. Given the weight of the recent episodes, I doubt they're going to make such a transition over something so shallow. Also, the Zuko defense is irrelevant because I'm only saying it's ridiculous to make her change over jealousy, not for her to simply change.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> Meelo's fartbending needs more love. :3



It needs to be forgotten.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 16, 2012)

Meelo's fartbending is amazing.


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> That's because they're in the middle of a war and it's not the right time to talk about relationships. That was what Mako was telling her (but I don't buy it) during their argument. She's not the type to randomly start shit when it's unnecessary. She didn't immediately confront Mako after finding out the truth from Bolin because she knew finding Korra was more important. Right now, saving Republic City and defeating the Equalists is more important than talking about their relationship.



I do agree that, in this case, their relationship comes second. But she _did_ get mad about it, implying that she's putting her own feelings before the rest... She acted childishly before confronting Mako, and even after. That's a lot of insight on her personality in one episode, but feel free to disagree.



Benzaiten said:


> Being a puppet is the last thing Asami is. Her father gave her a choice to join the Equalists but she chose not to because it wasn't what she wanted. If she was truly a puppet then she would have done the opposite. Not everyone has to desire rewards in order to do good, some people do it just because they think it's the right thing to do. But if you really want to know what Asami's personal motive in fighting the Equalists is, it's most likely to put her father in his place. She's obviously still bitter about his revelation and probably wants to talk to him again.



Yes, she did have a choice. And I'm not arguing whether she is fighting to get a reward or because she thinks it's the right thing to do, I am just saying she might have a change of heart in the long run... Also, I'm pretty sure she already considered a scenario where her father ends up dead in this war, before making her decision to stand by Korra.



Benzaiten said:


> My point is it's stupid to make her change sides out of jealousy. If she was able to give up her father, the only person she's had ever since she was young, in order to stick to her principles then what more a cheating lying boyfriend she's only met for a few months/weeks? It doesn't even compare. Jealousy is such a shallow reason. If they're going to make her switch sides, it should at least be because of her mother's death and not some teen angst drama. Given the weight of the recent episodes, I doubt they're going to make such a transition over something so shallow. Also, the Zuko defense is irrelevant because I'm only saying it's ridiculous to make her change over jealousy, not for her to simply change.



Have you ever watched Star Wars? Jealousy leads to anger, which leads to the Dark Side. I know this is completely unrelated, but the logic still applies... Her feelings of jealousy and anger may increase due to my aforementioned points.



Eternal Goob said:


> It needs to be forgotten.



No, it's effective against Equalists.


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

Tits said:


> I hope the energy bend mako. Such a douchebag



What are you talking about?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 16, 2012)

Tits said:


> I hope the energy bend mako. Such a douchebag



Why stop at energy bending?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 16, 2012)

_*This show has been a let down................

This one hour special better be good as the old ones..............*_


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> What are you talking about?



That Mako is the male Bella Swan.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2012)

Never seen Twilight 

Normally I'd feel sorry for Mako in the sense that he can't just split up with Asami now not after what happened to her father but I just can't. It seems as though he is just being greedy as opposed to being placed in an unfair dilemma.


----------



## Eskilllicous (Jun 16, 2012)

It annoys me how apparently Tenzin is the only council member one who can take care of himself...


----------



## Velocity (Jun 16, 2012)

Mako would actually be kinda lame if it wasn't for his Lightningbending - it's his saving grace and I actually love how it was a Chekov's Gun all along. Originally it looked like we were just being shown his day job, but in reality we were being shown arguably the strongest weapon against the Equalists' machinery.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 16, 2012)

is there anywhere where I can catch the latest episode ?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 16, 2012)

*Sigh* Mako. Is it really necessary to rub it in her face? 

Also I really wish they gave Bolin more to do, he's a way better character. Hopefully in the finale. 

On the other hand: dat lightning bending 

As for Asami: Dat hand-to-hand combat training 



Synn said:


> Also, am I the only one who's convinced that Asami will change sides next season? It kind of makes sense now: she's jealous of Korra, which happens to be the Avatar. Plus, Asami might feel like an outcast in the group, since she's the only non-bender...
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Asami ends up joining forces with her father and Amon in Book 2.



If this happens I will rage. That would be such a stupid development and would make me lose faith in the writers and wish for Mako's speedy and imminent demise. 

On the other hand, I'm slightly worried that they'll go this route. 



Synn said:


> Meelo's fartbending needs more love. :3



We finally discover what the secondary airbending ability is. Meelo is the next Toph confirmed. 


Also: Fuck Mako


----------



## Velocity (Jun 16, 2012)

Raiden said:


> is there anywhere where I can catch the latest episode ?



Send Synn a PM, he'll send you a link.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 16, 2012)

Did 1 hour actually show in the US...?

Is ep 10 considered 1 hour, or is there an ep 11?


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Did 1 hour actually show in the US...?
> 
> Is ep 10 considered 1 hour, or is there an ep 11?



Episodes 11 and 12 will air as an one hour special next week.

The season finale is upon us.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2012)

All my shows have ended for this season


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2012)

I hope Nick renews Legend of Korra for a third season, at least. I'm not ready to say good bye to this cast with just 26 episodes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> You are accusing the show of bad writing simply because you can't understand an unexplained event...
> 
> If you weren't anything else you would try to understand that instead of shifting the argument to some high ground of yours for what you believe is reasonable... in fiction. Nice attempt at trolling though.



Learn what an "asspull" is, then we can talk. 

As for this episode, the only thing that stood out for me was how sucky Tenzin must be if his children have had more successful battles than him.

Well, that and Zuko's son making an appearance. 

Also, is it just me, or is Direct TV's guide saying that there is only one 30 minute episode next week....


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2012)

Zuko's son?
Isn't Iroh bit young for that? And I thought he only had a girl.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 16, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, that and Zuko's son making an appearance.



Wouldnt he be closer to grandson?


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 16, 2012)

Iroh looks more like Zuko's grandson than son.

I'm going to guess the grandson of Zuko's daughter aand Bumi.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2012)

Ack, sorry, meant grandson. 

Although probably just Ancestor would be the best way to describe him right now.


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2012)

They better show Zuko's daughter or I'll fan rage.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 16, 2012)

> Although probably just Ancestor would be the best way to describe him right now.



 You mean descendant. 

Though as cool as Dante is to voice his character, dont people think he should have a deeper voice? As in if Dante could try and deepen his voice a bit for the character.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 16, 2012)

NOT NOW BABY!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> You mean descendant.
> 
> Though as cool as Dante is to voice his character, dont people think he should have a deeper voice? As in if Dante could try and deepen his voice a bit for the character.



God damn it I suck today, lol.


----------



## OS (Jun 16, 2012)

What?

Anyway, no, this is America.


----------



## Bringer (Jun 16, 2012)

Tits said:


> Now now, don?t be racist now. Have you seen some japanese porn nowadays? Girls sound like 12 year old girls.



YAY! HES GONE!


----------



## OS (Jun 16, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Dante Basco is 36. He's actually playing someone his own age for a change.



I know that. Doesn't change the that a grown man with that physical appearance should talk like that. I look at Basco and I can see that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2012)

I wanna know whatever happened to Azula.

So, have the creators indicated who will be the villain in Season 2? I presume the Amon story will be resolved. I actually thought that Season1  would end with Tarrlok being the primary antagonist and would end with Amon de-bending him. So far, thats the only time I've really been wrong. 

So I'd presume either

1) Amon will be defeated and his story is concluded.
2) Amon is unmasked and Season 2 has him as the main villain, but his powers/identity are no longer a mystery. 

Either way, Tenzin will probably get own. 

(Btw, I also forgot to mention, this last episode was the first time I really liked Lin. The ending was pretty effective).


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm almost positive they confirmed Amon's arc ending next week. And I'd prefer Azula's fate either remain unknown or handled in some other form of EU. It has no relevance to Korra' story.


----------



## OS (Jun 16, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> (Btw, I also forgot to mention, this last episode was the first time I really liked Lin. The ending was pretty effective).



I laughed at how all the fangirls cried. Tumblr they put their pictures.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Not gonna lie...this got some feels_


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _Not gonna lie...this got some feels_



dammit right in the heart.


----------



## OS (Jun 16, 2012)

It would only be sad if she actually died. She only fainted. Still a nice scene though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 16, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> _*This show has been a let down................
> 
> This one hour special better be good as the old ones..............*_



What the hell have you been watching?
Shaddap.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 16, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't see why DDJ is considered a troll. Fleet on the other hand...



Thank you very much, MartialHorror.; I do greatly appreciate your emotional support. 



Stunna said:


> And I'd prefer Azula's fate either remain unknown or handled in some other form of EU. It has no relevance to Korra' story.



Yes, I agree; Azula's story should be concluded in its own medium, as it is irrelevant to this story.

Now, as for the newest episode, I see that the conflict has now become an all-out war, but I cannot understand why so many people have joined they Equalists. Do they not realize that Amon is a violent war-monger and would almost certainly attack non-benders who disagreed with him as soon as he would attack benders? How can they actually agree with someone who makes the completely irrational presumption that all benders are evil, simply because they are benders?

Tenzin was as awesome as ever, with how he fought in this episode, and I was also very glad to see his children fight, as well. I still do not at all like how Meelo is using his own flatulence as a weapon, but I hope that as he grows older, he shall stop using such a tactic.

So, I see that Pema's fourth child was finally born, and that it is a boy. It was rude of Meelo to say, "it's about time," but at least there are now two children of each gender, and I still am very much hoping that the new child, Rohan, is capable of bending, to help ensure the continuation of the Air Nomads.

I noticed that Mako redirected the electricity from one of the mecha, showing that that skill has also become more widespread, as well, but I also noticed that Bolin did very little in this episode, unfortunately. Hopefully, Bolin shall have a major role in the finale.

Lin's heroic sacrifice was very emotional, and I did feel genuine sorrow for her at the end. I am glad that she was strong and defiant to the very end, unlike a certain Eddard Stark (but that is not a subject to discuss in this thread), and I did not believe for one instant that Amon would be true to his word if she had revealed to where Korra had fled.

I dislike that Asami is still jealous of Mako's relationship with Korra, but I do not believe that she shall join the Equalists because of that; if she was willing to electrocute her own father, I highly doubt that jealousy toward another female shall cause her to change sides, and, as she herself said, she regards Korra as a good friend, so I do imagine that they shall be able to resolve their problems.

The final scene, where the United Forces were arriving, was also very awesome, and I liked how the character of Iroh was voiced by Dante Basco, but I do agree that his voice did seem to be rather high for a man who appeared to be in his late twenties or early thirties; he clearly is character who was stated to be related to Zuko, and I shall presume that he is Zuko's grandson, as he appears to be far too young to be Zuko's son. Who here believes that he is a firebender? I certainly do, until the series proves otherwise.

Wow, there are not only two episodes (or, more accurately, a single one-hour episode) remaining for this season. I am so very excited; this series has been so very awesome, thus far, and I do expect the finale of this season to be as epic as it can possibly be.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2012)

> Now, as for the newest episode, I see that the conflict has now become an all-out war, but I cannot understand why so many people have joined they Equalists. Do they not realize that Amon is a violent war-monger and would almost certainly attack non-benders who disagreed with him as soon as he would attack benders? How can they actually agree with someone who makes the completely irrational presumption that all benders are evil, simply because they are benders?


See Nazi Germany.


----------



## Friday (Jun 16, 2012)

I admit I didn't like Lin at first, but she grew on me after "And The Winner Is..."


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2012)

I think Amon will make it through the finale. It's just strange to have not that many episodes left but suddenly have another villain introduced. His story has been handled quite well, and I'm not convinced Korra can shut him down with her powers now.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2012)

^Twelve episodes.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 17, 2012)

Happy Father's Day! 

Link removed


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Happy Father's Day!
> 
> Link removed



so is the baby iroh was holding zuko? or was the other kid Ozai O_O


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2012)

It's his son.....


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2012)

Platinum said:


> It's his son.....





2 kids, who is who?


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 17, 2012)

It's either Ozai and Lu Ten (Iroh's son) or Zuko and Lu Ten.

I have a feeling it's the latter because the first picture's image of Lu Ten looks similar to the kid making the sand castle. Also, because I doubt Ozai is even capable of smiling like that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> It's either Ozai and Lu Ten (Iroh's son) or Zuko and Lu Ten.


 Which is what i said



> I have a feeling it's the latter because the first picture's image of Lu Ten looks similar to the kid making the sand castle. Also, because I doubt Ozai is even capable of smiling like that.


Ozai wasn't always evil, he was a normal person once according to zuko, The implication is  Azulon fucked Ozai up the same way Ozai fucked Azula and [tried to fuck] Zuko up.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 17, 2012)

I wonder why Iroh never got fucked up.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> It's either Ozai and Lu Ten (Iroh's son) or Zuko and Lu Ten.
> 
> I have a feeling it's the latter because the first picture's image of Lu Ten looks similar to the kid making the sand castle. Also, because I doubt Ozai is even capable of smiling like that.



Someone doesn't remember Ozai's baby pictures from the finale .


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2012)

So I just saw a cool theory. Someone went back into the ATLA eps and went to the ep with the guru on chakra. The chakra on the forehead is the chakra of illusion. So the idea is that amon is basically making them think they lost their powers with it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 17, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> So I just saw a cool theory. Someone went back into the ATLA eps and went to the ep with the guru on chakra. The chakra on the forehead is the chakra of illusion. So the idea is that amon is basically making them think they lost their powers with it.



That is a good theory, but if it were true, why has no one been able to heal Tahno and the other benders who lost their power?

And as for the image of Iroh with the two boys, I believe that the infant he is holding is Zuko, and the older boy is his son, Lu Ten. Ozai would be much older, plus, I doubt that he would ever have such an expression on his face.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Wang Fire (Jun 17, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> I wonder why Iroh never got fucked up.



he had too much love.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is a good theory, but if it were true, why has no one been able to heal Tahno and the other benders who lost their power?



Because people like Tahno possibly believe it's gone so it's gone.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> 2 kids, who is who?



Are you serious?  It's obvious Lu Ten and Zuko, I can't believe this discussion has continued this long.


----------



## Eskilllicous (Jun 17, 2012)

I just thought of something. Next week, Korra has it's season finale, and so does Fate/Zero. I'm so sad. What am I going to watch on late Saturday nights?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 17, 2012)

Saturday Night Live?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 17, 2012)

Good episode, maybe not as good as the previous 2 imo. But good buildup nonetheless.

I'm beginning to dislike Mako. He clearly can not handle 2 girlfriends. Very dissapointing.

Lin and Tenzin were amazing. Some great skills from those 2. The children soloing the equalists only tell me that book 1 Aang would rape them as well.

Who is that guy that's always with Amon?(answer not necessary) By far the most worthless piece of shit of a villain I have ever seen...

Iroh. Very touching that Zuko would name his son after his uncle. Iroh was my favourite character. Hopefully New Iroh will take after Iroh's wisdom or Zuko's mental strength. He's already claiming his future victory, that's a good sign.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2012)

didn't the season for that end as well
lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2012)

Mako is turning out to be a prick, but this is the problem with keeping the season so short.

Wasn't it only like 3-4 episodes ago that Korra told Mako that Asami would need him after the betrayal of her Father? It was a touching scene because Korra was putting Asami's feelings before her own.

When Asami starts calling Mako out on his feelings/actions, he handles it in the worst way possible. He seems to act like its ASAMI'S fault.

This is why love stories rarely work, especially within such a small timeframe like 12 episodes. Why do Asami and Mako like each other? They're both hot? Am I really supposed to believe that after a few days of knowing each other, she would turn on her FATHER to stay by his side? Or what about Korra and Mako, which somehow manages to be LESS developed and yet thats clearly the couple that's going to be canon. 

On another note, I'm getting annoyed at how underused Lance Henrikson is. Jason Isaacs at least played a prominent role in the first season. Henrikson's character rarely says anything, although damn does he have one sexy voice.

I almost wish he was Amon, but Amon's voice is pretty awesome too. 

But for all my complaints, I'd be lying if I said I wasn't excited for the finale.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2012)

Eskilllicous said:


> I just thought of something. Next week, Korra has it's season finale, and so does Fate/Zero. I'm so sad. What am I going to watch on late Saturday nights?



Toonami of course.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 17, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Am I really supposed to believe that after a few days of knowing each other, she would turn on her FATHER to stay by his side?



I'm pretty sure you're NOT supposed to believe that. She turned on her father because his beliefs didn't mesh with hers. Mako may have made that slightly easier, but he definitely wasn't the main reason.

As for Korra and Mako. Meh. I think (hope) Bolin will come from behind and scoop that up.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]LdMMKRW4gnk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 17, 2012)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> I'm pretty sure you're NOT supposed to believe that. She turned on her father because his beliefs didn't mesh with hers. Mako may have made that slightly easier, but he definitely wasn't the main reason.



Originally, I thought that the fact that Asami electrocuted her own father was a good indication that jealousy alone would not cause her to join the Equalists, but after what happened in this week's episode of _Thundercats,_ I shall retract my previous statement, as I now believe that anything is possible.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 17, 2012)

"The door, dear."


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2012)

I think she'll momentarily speculate what side she will stand on. Because she must certainly feel like crap at the moment.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 17, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Originally, I thought that the fact that Asami electrocuted her own father was a good indication that jealousy alone would not cause her to join the Equalists, but after what happened in this week's episode of _Thundercats,_ I shall retract my previous statement, as I now believe that anything is possible.



What does Thundercats have to do with Korra?

You're right tough anything is possible and the writers could go that route. I will rage if they do though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2012)

> I'm pretty sure you're NOT supposed to believe that. She turned on her father because his beliefs didn't mesh with hers. Mako may have made that slightly easier, but he definitely wasn't the main reason.



I dunno, it's left ambiguous as she doesn't comment too much on either side when she does it. 

With that said, I don't think she'll betray everyone. If she would've done that, she would've done so this episode.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 17, 2012)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> What does Thundercats have to do with Korra?



The two series are unrelated, but in _Thundercats,_
*Spoiler*: __ 



Pumyra revealed that she was working for Mumm-Ra, despite the fact that he destroyed her homeland, simply because she desired revenge against Lion-O because he did not remain to assist whatever survivors there were


, so I therefore am no longer excluding the possibility that Asami's jealousy of Mako's relationship with Korra shall make her join the Equalists.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 17, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The two series are unrelated, but in _Thundercats,_
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Well I haven't watched Thundercats past the first episode, but that seems like a slightly better reason than jealousy.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 17, 2012)

> Why are the skin tones in LOK so different from ATLA? We?ve seen Tarrlok and Korra as some of the darkest characters, and barely anyone else. Sometimes background characters have been noticeably darker skinned, like the woman in the crowd of non-benders and one of Tahno?s fans, but otherwise the world looks whitewashed.



Legend Of Korra is whitewashed, ladies and gentleman. You heard it here first.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2012)

I guess people don't know about Inuit in the real world.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 17, 2012)

^ Sure there's that but I also don't know what in the world this guy is talking about. If I were to number a list of complaints about Korra, they would be - 

1.Pacing: The show moves too quick.
-
-
-
6,789: Skin color

That last one was recently added by the guy I just quoted.
I can't give crap like that any real attention because that's someone looking too deep into something that isn't there.
It almost brings to mind that Chinese kid I quoted months ago who said that Avatar was the most Un-Asian thing he'd ever seen.
After so much universal praising of the show's respect for Asian culture, language, history, and Martial arts--to read something like that was a real head scratcher.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2012)

its not like the plot isn't taking place in a  big old melting pot or any thing


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 17, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Legend Of Korra is whitewashed, ladies and gentleman. You heard it here first.



lolwut who said that


----------



## Spica (Jun 17, 2012)

I find it ridiculous how people really do think the Water tribe is just ice blacks.  Loads of bullcrap about how light-skinned African-Americans are the only ones who can cosplay Katara and Korra.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 18, 2012)

Spica said:


> I find it ridiculous how people really do think the Water tribe is just ice blacks.  Loads of bullcrap about how light-skinned African-Americans are the only ones who can cosplay Katara and Korra.



LMAO!!!! People seriously say that?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 18, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> lolwut who said that



Some dummy on Tumblr.

I guess people in the Avatar world aren't Asian anymore. Perhaps he spotted a few blondes or redheads that no one else seems to have noticed.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 18, 2012)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> LMAO!!!! People seriously say that?



There hasn't been many characters that are white/have white skin (that I remember).

It's like Kumokagure in Naruto, though there are some white folks, they certainly are a small minority.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2012)

Nope. There are no European characters.


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 18, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is a good theory, *but if it were true, why has no one been able to heal Tahno and the other benders who lost their power?*
> 
> And as for the image of Iroh with the two boys, I believe that the infant he is holding is Zuko, and the older boy is his son, Lu Ten. Ozai would be much older, plus, I doubt that he would ever have such an expression on his face.




Because, how can you fix what isn't broken? 

Meaning, they're trying to heal themselves; however, they don't NEED to get healed. That's why the "healing" isn't working. They just need to be more like Thomas the Train. "I think I can, I think I can!" Mind over matter. ;-)


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 18, 2012)

On the subject of coloration, why is it that the people of the Water Tribes have darker skin than do those of the Fire Nation and Earth Kingdom, when they live in much colder climates than do the other people? In actuality, dark features are an adaptation to protect one from the ultraviolet radiation of the sun, while fair features are an adaptation to allow a person to blend into an environment that would presumably be covered with snow for a significant portion of the year. What can anyone else say about that?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 18, 2012)

The answer is in the snow, DDJ. It's always been about the snow.


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 18, 2012)

Eskimos are mighty dark. The atmosphere is mad thin in the polar regions.


----------



## αce (Jun 18, 2012)

It's probably because they are inuits/natives.
I doubt the creators took into consideration the climate.

Although the race wars in Avatar always bothered me. It doesn't matter what race they are



> The atmosphere is mad thin in the polar regions.



More U.V. rays?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Spica (Jun 18, 2012)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> LMAO!!!! People seriously say that?



Don't be surprised about what can come out of Tumblr and cosplay circles, especially the elitist ones.  Loads of them popped up around the time Shyalamalamalyan's "film" came out.

I'm mostly seeing everyone as a multiethnic mix of anything and everything. The only way I can get over the fact that someone who looks like Asami is named Asami.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 18, 2012)

Shark said:


> There hasn't been many characters that are white/have white skin (that I remember).
> 
> It's like Kumokagure in Naruto, though there are some white folks, they certainly are a small minority.



No I know. But I'm pretty sure NONE of the Avatar characters are African-Americans, and certainly not Katara and Sokka, which is what I was responding to. 




DemonDragonJ said:


> On the subject of coloration, why is it that the people of the Water Tribes have darker skin than do those of the Fire Nation and Earth Kingdom, when they live in much colder climates than do the other people? In actuality, dark features are an adaptation to protect one from the ultraviolet radiation of the sun, while fair features are an adaptation to allow a person to blend into an environment that would presumably be covered with snow for a significant portion of the year. What can anyone else say about that?





MajorThor said:


> Eskimos are mighty dark. The atmosphere is mad thin in the polar regions.



What he said, Cold climate doesn't mean lack of UV rays. Also a lot of snow reflects the sun pretty strongly, so it's almost like getting a double dose. Hasn't anyone ever told you to put on sunscreen when you're going skiing and such?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 18, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Although the race wars in Avatar always bothered me. It doesn't matter what race they are



that's cute, wrong. but cute.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 18, 2012)

> Reason Airbender is better than Korra #1026: Last Airbend had CULTURES. Republic City is 1920s America. Boring!





> The setting of Korra takes away from the show. It has no color





> no flavor, no music, no history. It is dull and boring





> Also: it took Aang 11 months to learn THREE forms of bending. Korra hasnt learned air in EIGHTEEN YEARS.





> I could go on and on. The show is boring, unbelievable and has none of the charm The Last Airbender had.



All great points.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2012)

1920's america has no distinct culture obviously.

I am a braindead weaboo who thinks only the japanese have a history unlike those filthy gaijin!


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2012)

What happened to this Opening? I miss it.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 18, 2012)

Platinum said:


> 1920's america has no distinct culture obviously.
> 
> I am a braindead weaboo who thinks only the japanese have a history unlike those filthy gaijin!



The mid 1920's to early 1930's is a fascinating time period to explore. Cartoons usually stick to three settings- Modern, Medieval, and Far Future.
Although the Alf and Q-Bert toons had 50's elements. Korra's world looks completely lived in and believable. By color I'm assuming that she means that literally. Republic City looking a bit drab or dark is completely a stylistic choice. We seen some great Noir-ish moments in some episodes that wouldn't have worked with A:TLA's original color scheme. The backgrounds are all wonderful works of art. I'm completely on board if M&B want to release a groundworks book like they did with A:TLA

All these tweets were in essence, "I don't like change, give me the old show".

Also Darth, the original opening was shortened so that they could cram more show into those 30 minutes.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 18, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> All great points.



No they're not. She hasn't learned Airbending in eighteen years? _She's only seventeen_ and it took her _thirteen_ of those years to master Earthbending, Firebending and Waterbending. 

I mean, sure, we can all point at Aang and say "but he learned those three in only a few months!", but it took Roku twelve years to master everything it took Aang only a few months to and it's only taking Korra longer because she began mastering those three elements when she was only _four years old_.

Assuming it took her an equal amount of time to master all three of the elements she currently knows, she mastered Waterbending by eight and a third years old, mastered Earthbending by 12 and two thirds years old and mastered Firebending by 17. That's pretty damn impressive for a child that isn't in a rush.


----------



## OS (Jun 18, 2012)

I think this is a spoiler for season finale. Can you determine the legitimacy? Feeling like it's a fake.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 18, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> I think this is a spoiler for season finale. Can you determine the legitimacy?



Are you serious?
As Bill Rinaldi would write - FAAAAAAKEEEEEE.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2012)

lol who's going to open that tag?

EDIT: nvm...


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2012)

Super super fake. 

Also, Steven, I'm still sad at the lack of opening. But more show is still awesome.


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 18, 2012)

The season should have had 22 eps instead of 12, because I feel like they're gonna force feed us tons of random shit in the last hour season finale. Like General Iroh and how the shit and why the shit he's on route. That and who the hell Amon is, along with some history/back story. I know Amon is supposed to be all super mysterious and all;however, it would have been cool to have him identified to the viewers, while remaining anonymous to Team Avatar.


----------



## Wan (Jun 18, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> I think this is a spoiler for season finale. Can you determine the legitimacy? Feeling like it's a fake.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 18, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> I think this is a spoiler for season finale. Can you determine the legitimacy? Feeling like it's a fake.



haha that's fake

it's from this tumblr person who makes gifs of tahno in the team, she made another one before where naga brought tahno to rescue korra

here: Part 2/2


----------



## Velocity (Jun 18, 2012)

That was so badly done.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> On the subject of coloration, why is it that the people of the Water Tribes have darker skin than do those of the Fire Nation and Earth Kingdom, when they live in much colder climates than do the other people? In actuality, dark features are an adaptation to protect one from the ultraviolet radiation of the sun, while fair features are an adaptation to allow a person to blend into an environment that would presumably be covered with snow for a significant portion of the year. What can anyone else say about that?



Pigmentation, not coloration, DDJ.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 18, 2012)

That is very interesting, as earlier today, I watched two videos from the Nostalgia Chick, and she quoted that song in both videos; apparently, that song is a very popular song.



Darth said:


> What happened to this Opening? I miss it.



I shall presume that that opening was for the first episode only, just as the original series had a different opening in its first episode.



Mider T said:


> Pigmentation, not coloration, DDJ.



Forgive me for needing to ask, but what is the difference?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2012)

lol, just a random thought, those who bring race into this are overlooking the issue.

Yes, "Avatar" is obviously Chinese influences and Republic City sort of reminds me of parts of China after the English got involved (like Hong Kong). However, it's overlooked that the world of Avatar is obviously different from ours. Half of the characters don't even really look Asian.

Up until the hype backlash in "The Last Airbender", I actually defended M. Night for casting a variety of different races partially for that reason and partially because Asian exclusive movies tend to do poorly in the American box office. In the end, I (and obviously M. Night) were probably wrong. People do take that shit too seriously, even if they are taking the world of Avatar too literally. 

But really, it's silly to even argue about it. "Avatar" has its own world and race doesn't even seem to factor in it, so why should anyone really care?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2012)

Because White people are evil!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Forgive me for needing to ask, but what is the difference?



One just fits better than the other.  When you use pigmentation, the audience instantly knows your talking about the use of sunlight to start your body producing Vitamin K, resulting in melanin.  Skin tone immediately comes to mind.  Coloration is ambiguous, like "Okay, spectrum of light...what about it?"


----------



## OS (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's a clip


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 18, 2012)

I was hoping they'd be having Onion-banana juice.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 18, 2012)

Korra looks pretty in that outfit.

I also find Asami far more attractive when being a bitch to Mako

The scene was also pretty funny. I see Pabu has made a return Where has he been during all this danger and adventures? That coward. Momo wasn't a coward, he risked his life like a soldier.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> I was hoping they'd be having Onion-banana juice.



Mada Mada Dane.


----------



## OS (Jun 18, 2012)

OH LAWWWD THE SHIPPING


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 18, 2012)

Mako proving his bitch status.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> OH LAWWWD THE SHIPPING


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 18, 2012)

Mider T said:


> It's refreshing to see Korra fine with the way things are, just her and her feelings.  Of course, Mako can't have that anymore.
> 
> And wow, it's already been a few months?



Several weeks past when they were in the pro finals.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 18, 2012)

I just saw the episode!

SO MANY FEELS!!!

Lin 

Mako 

Meelo


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2012)

We're previews out the ass so early in the week



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Several weeks past when they were in the pro finals.



Thought they said it was about a month then?


----------



## Bioness (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## OS (Jun 18, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> Mako proving his bitch status.



He technically is the same as Sokka and Zuko in that way.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 18, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Thought they said it was about a month then?



I'm almost 100% sure they said several weeks. It was in a training session at the beginning of the finals/attack stadium ep or the love tri ep.


----------



## dream (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 18, 2012)

Let me guess, they kiss as Asami walks in. *UltimateEyeRoll*


----------



## Kage (Jun 18, 2012)

good amount of new clips  



Alfred Polizzi said:


> I was hoping they'd be having Onion-banana juice.



i almost forgot about this monstrosity


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2012)

Watch what you're calling a monstrosity anagun


----------



## Wan (Jun 18, 2012)

There is no : bananagun emote, Mider...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2012)

In my heart...in our hearts there is.


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2012)

The final is going to destroy my soul in some way. I know it's going to leave us with the most epic cliff hanger of all time.

This is a reasonable expectation.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 18, 2012)

Cliffhanger predictions time: 

Korra finds out she's pregnant.


----------



## Wan (Jun 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> The final is going to destroy my soul in some way. I know it's going to leave us with the most epic cliff hanger of all time.
> 
> This is a reasonable expectation.



Enough to top A:TLA's Book 2 finale cliffhanger?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2012)

Nothing will top anything from Book 2.


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2012)

Oman said:


> Enough to top A:TLA's Book 2 finale cliffhanger?



No, that was far too epic.

Still mad at Zuko for that, and he's by far my favorite character.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 19, 2012)

Klue said:


> No, that was far too epic.
> 
> Still mad at Zuko for that, and he's by far my favorite character.



Zuko made the right choice, Character wise, and subverting the hell out of what was gonna be a obvious cliche.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 19, 2012)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Cliffhanger predictions time:
> 
> Korra finds out she's pregnant.



Would the writers of this series be allowed to write such a plot line into it? Would having a 16- to 17-year old girl becoming pregnant be acceptable in a series intended for 10- to 12-year-old children? And if such a plot twist were allowed, who would the father of her child be?


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 19, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Would the writers of this series be allowed to write such a plot line into it? Would having a 16- to 17-year old girl becoming pregnant be acceptable in a series intended for 10- to 12-year-old children? And if so, who would the father of her child be?



Well there was that one time where Torlokk were in that cabin alone..


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Would the writers of this series be allowed to write such a plot line into it? Would having a 16- to 17-year old girl becoming pregnant be acceptable in a series intended for 10- to 12-year-old children? And if such a plot twist were allowed, who would the father of her child be?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2012)

Well, it could be a twist at the absolute least.

I ONLY ASK THAT "LOK" STOP BEING SO PREDICTABLE! I would even accept a pregnancy twist! Or maybe it will turn out that she's a man!


----------



## zantha (Jun 19, 2012)

i just started watching the show a few days ago and caught up on it over the weekend. i have to say i think i like asami the most, and i did like mako, but not now. not a big fan of korra either. you don'y kiss a guy who has a girlfriend, who has funded your team, and whos brother likes you. 

in the last new clip, i have seen no great evedence of all the things mako said she was. yes she is brave and all that, but no more than anyone else. lin is the most brave and loyal character by far. i also think asaim is more those things than korra. she is on their side agaisnt her father, she had no need to fight and does, beacuse she knows it the right thing, her morals are greater than her love for her father, the only family she has left, that is a storng character. 

she has held herself very well with all that has happened to her. i hope she mets iroh, and they like each other a bit, and mako is left jeslous.cause he is being very crule to her. he knows she is insecure, and he flonts it in her face. just becaus she wanted him to tell her the truth. 

i think if he had been honest, then she woudl have been, okay your confuced i get it. so lets not deal with it now, and deal with what is important. she just wants him to be honest. in a way to let her go, so if he does like korra she can move on. he doesn't let her go, so he is still stinging her on.

having said all that, i still ship then. mako just has to grow up. 

sorry for the rant, just wanted to get this out.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't think Korra was really too far in the wrong. Maybe she acted a bit rashly, but when you have a homewrecker like Pema giving you advice, what can you expect?

But yea, Asami is pretty great. So far.



DemonDragonJ said:


> And if such a plot twist were allowed, who would the father of her child be?



Well we already know Tenzin has a thing for younger chicks...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2012)

She kissed another woman's man. She dun goofed.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 19, 2012)

Y'know what'd be the most epic cliffhanger ever?

"I don't take away Bending... I _steal_ it."

Could you imagine that? Earthbending on the scale of half a dozen Earthbenders working in unison, Metalbending on a similar scale, Firebending and Lightningbending, Waterbending, Icebending and even Bloodbending... Someone like that could even give an Avatar in the Avatar State trouble.

It'd be a really lame explanation of Amon's power, but damn the inevitable fight would be amazing.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 19, 2012)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> I don't think Korra was really too far in the wrong. Maybe she acted a bit rashly, but when you have a homewrecker like Pema giving you advice, what can you expect?



I cut Korra some slack because this is likely the first time she's ever had feelings for a guy ever, and yeah Pema should have been more clear of the risk/reward for that particular tactic ha.



> But yea, Asami is pretty great. So far.



So far I like Asami a lot. I do want Korra to apologize to Asami, since Korra DID kiss another girls boyfriend, but I feel like Asami would be understanding enough that she'd easily forgive her (and likely has already).


----------



## Kirito (Jun 19, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Y'know what'd be the most epic cliffhanger ever?
> 
> "I don't take away Bending... I _steal_ it."
> 
> ...



I don't think people would like another Blackbeard.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 19, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I don't think people would like another Blackbeard.



Who cares about One Piece? I don't see Oda's name written on the power stealer trope.


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 19, 2012)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Cliffhanger predictions time:
> 
> Korra finds out she's pregnant.



With Bolin's Earthbending Baby! Korra will die during child birth and her kid will be the next avatar.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 19, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> With Bolin's Earthbending Baby! Korra will die during child birth and her kid will be the next avatar.



I am certain that you are joking, but in complete seriousness, could that actually happen? I do not imagine so, as the next Avatar is typically born several days to a week after the current one dies, but it still would be very interesting to see.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 19, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Who cares about One Piece? I don't see Oda's name written on the power stealer trope.



I dunno, my favorite thing about Amon is that benders have no concept of who he is, what he is, or how he does what he does, and as a result, they are completely terrified of him.

So him attacking them with the elements would be cool, but it'd also just make him really just another powerful bender.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am certain that you are joking, but in complete seriousness, could that actually happen? I do not imagine so, as the *next Avatar is typically born several days to a week after the current one dies*, but it still would be very interesting to see.



Where'd you get that?  As I understood it, the next Avatar is born right at the moment the previous one dies.


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 19, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am certain that you are joking, but in complete seriousness, could that actually happen? I do not imagine so,* as the next Avatar is typically born several days to a week after the current one dies*, but it still would be very interesting to see.



-chuckles- Can I call bullshit on that information while keeping a calm demeanor?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 19, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am certain that you are joking, but in complete seriousness, could that actually happen? I do not imagine so, as the next Avatar is typically born several days to a week after the current one dies, but it still would be very interesting to see.



Aang was born a second after Roku died. Its in the avatar and firelord ep.


----------



## Wan (Jun 19, 2012)

I would think that the Avatar is _conceived_ at the moment the previous one dies.


----------



## Eskilllicous (Jun 19, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Y'know what'd be the most epic cliffhanger ever?
> 
> "I don't take away Bending... I _steal_ it."
> 
> ...



That would be so amazing I don't think I've ever wanted something to happen in a series this badly. I'll probably be disappointed though.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2012)

Oman said:


> I would think that the Avatar is _conceived_ at the moment the previous one dies.



We saw that that wasn't the case.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 19, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Y'know what'd be the most epic cliffhanger ever?
> 
> "I don't take away Bending... I _steal_ it."
> 
> ...



Someone has been reading Bleach lately.


----------



## Wan (Jun 19, 2012)

Mider T said:


> We saw that that wasn't the case.



Roku made several timeskips when showing Aang his past.  He could have jumped to Aang's birth for a more dramatic effect.  After all, showing him the moment of conception would have been...awkward...


----------



## Velocity (Jun 19, 2012)

Vino said:


> Someone has been reading Bleach lately.



You know, if you said that to anyone else it'd probably warrant a funny smiley or something. Yet when you say that to me of all people, all I can think is "No shit, Sherlock".


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2012)

Anybody think Sokka may have named Oogi?  Considering his problem with the OOGIES in The Promise?


----------



## Wang Fire (Jun 19, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Anybody think Sokka may have named Oogi?  Considering his problem with the OOGIES in The Promise?



Seems legit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2012)

I was watching some of "TLA" and it kind of made me sad. I don't know why, but thinking about how they're all dead (or old) in "Korra" makes me kind of sad. lol.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2012)

Picturing Aang's funeral makes me sad.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Picturing Aang's funeral makes me sad.



It actually makes me curious what the Air Nomad funeral rites and buriel customs are


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2012)

They cannibalize the deceased, so that a little bit of Aang lives within all of his relatives.

And then a little bit of Aang comes out of them when they use the restroom.


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Picturing Aang's funeral makes me sad.



Stunna went and ruined my night, such a level of sadness shouldn't be made public.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 19, 2012)

Speaking of being sad at Aang's funeral, whatever happened to that one Earth Kingdom chick that had a crush on Aang?

(And who he didn't have to save the world to impress)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 19, 2012)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Speaking of being sad at Aang's funeral, whatever happened to that one Earth Kingdom chick that had a crush on Aang?



The one at Aunt Wu's Place? or his groupies on Kyoshi Island?


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 19, 2012)

The one during the fortune telling episode methinks. Is that Aunt Wu?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 19, 2012)

Yea Aunt Wu's protege


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 19, 2012)

Meelo was taking a shit in public at Tarrlock's party


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 19, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Meelo was taking a shit in public at Tarrlock's party



When was that? I can't remember. I fucking love Meelo haha.


----------



## OS (Jun 19, 2012)

It was the party tarlokk held. Ep 4 i think


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 19, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> When was that? I can't remember. I fucking love Meelo haha.



Episode 4 when Tarrlock throws a party for Korra.


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 19, 2012)

Can't believe I overlooked a Meelo Moment. I'm gonna rewatch the holy shit out of that episode now. :-D

I just can't believe that the Anime show is ending so soon. Why in the shit did they only make this a 12 episode long season?


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 19, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Can't believe I overlooked a Meelo Moment. I'm gonna rewatch the holy shit out of that episode now. :-D
> 
> I just can't believe that the Anime show is ending so soon. Why in the shit did they only make this a 12 episode long season?



If it makes you feel any better, Book II is set to have 14 episodes.


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 19, 2012)

It's like they're not even trying with this show.  I want more Avatarverse, motherfuckers.


----------



## OS (Jun 19, 2012)

They say it's possible to have a book 3.


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 20, 2012)

It better! Korra (for all of its shortsights) was a decent show.

What I wouldn't mind is seeing a spin off of Bolin and Makos youths.


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> It better! Korra (for all of its shortsights) was a decent show.
> 
> What I wouldn't mind is seeing a spin off of Bolin and Makos youths.



That would only be worthy as an episode or two.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 20, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Where'd you get that?  As I understood it, the next Avatar is born right at the moment the previous one dies.





Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Aang was born a second after Roku died. Its in the avatar and firelord ep.



How is that possible? What guarantee is there that a child shall be born immediately after the current Avatar dies? Also, if Aang was born immediately after Roku died, how could he be the Avatar, as Roku was alive during the months in which Aang's mother was pregnant with him? Does this mean that for a very brief duration, there are two Avatars in the physical world simultaneously?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 20, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How is that possible? What guarantee is there that a child shall be born immediately after the current Avatar dies? Also, if Aang was born immediately after Roku died, how could he be the Avatar, as Roku was alive during the months in which Aang's mother was pregnant with him? Does this mean that for a very brief duration, there are two Avatars in the physical world simultaneously?



in the Avatar verse Life starts at birth.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 20, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Y'know what'd be the most epic cliffhanger ever?
> 
> "I don't take away Bending... I _steal_ it."
> 
> ...


That's what I've been expecting since Amon "blocked" Lightning Bolt Zolt's bending. It would help explain his desire to accelerate plans when he receives word of the Avatar in Republic City.


Zen-aku said:


> in the Avatar verse Life starts at birth.


Says... who?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 20, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> Says... who?



its not official but that seems to be the implication of The Fact that roku died a second later Aang was born


----------



## Gunners (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't think it was clear how much time passed between Roku's death and Aang's birth. It is not like Roku's going to have Aang watch meaningless days pass by.


----------



## Wan (Jun 20, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> its not official but that seems to be the implication of The Fact that roku died a second later Aang was born



Circular logic ahoy!


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 20, 2012)

Aang was born the very moment Roku died, Canon FACT!

Therefore, if Korra DID die during childbirth (provided, the father is an Earthbender) and the child is an Earthbender, it is very possible that her own child could become the next Avatar. 

"SO IT IS WRITTEN, SO SHALL IT BE DONE!"
~Canon


----------



## Velocity (Jun 20, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> Says... who?



Nobody. Let's face it, they are _not_ going to get into that argument. The last thing they need is for stupid religious twats to start sending in angry letters to Nickelodeon telling them that the cartoon is teaching children wrong.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 20, 2012)

Whether or not it's canonically proven, it's not implausible to think that when the Avatar dies its soul (containing all its collective lives) gets transferred to an already-conceived host. Or it could simply be that being the avatar means being connected to the spiritual realm where those lives reside, so the connection could be forged at birth. It doesn't have to be at the exact moment of death, it could just be the next child born after the Avatar dies that is a member of the next nation in the cycle.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 20, 2012)

So, on the subject of parents and children, will Mako and Bolin's parents ever mentioned by name or appear in person (obviously in a flashback), or are they important only sufficiently to be mentioned once to provide backstory for Mako and Bolin?

Also, I said it before, but I still believe that it is not a coincidence that Mako and Bolin's parents, Asami's mother, and Amon's family were all killed by firebenders (or a firebender); whether or not all of those murders were committed by the same person is still uncertain, but I am certain that there must be some connection between the events. Does anyone else believe that, at all?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2012)

I hope they show up in flashback. Maybe add some depth to the Bending Brothers.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 20, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, I said it before, but I still believe that it is not a coincidence that Mao and Bolin's parents, Asami's mother, and Amon's family were all killed by firebenders (or a firebender); whether or not all of those murders were committed by the same person is still uncertain, but I am certain that there must be some connection between the events. Does anyone else believe that, at all?



I agree. I'm convinced it's the same person.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2012)

Honestly Velocity, I'm a bit nervous about power inflation in this series. Especially since I read Naruto a lot, and people complain about it all the time. So far, I like that the Avatar State doesn't have competition.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 20, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> So, on the subject of parents and children, will Mako and Bolin's parents ever mentioned by name or appear in person (obviously in a flashback), or are they important only sufficiently to be mentioned once to provide backstory for Mako and Bolin?
> 
> Also, I said it before, but I still believe that it is not a coincidence that *Mao* and Bolin's parents, Asami's mother, and Amon's family were all killed by firebenders (or a firebender); whether or not all of those murders were committed by the same person is still uncertain, but I am certain that there must be some connection between the events. Does anyone else believe that, at all?



WHO IS "Mao"?????


----------



## Friday (Jun 20, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> So, on the subject of parents and children, will Mako and Bolin's parents ever mentioned by name or appear in person (obviously in a flashback), or are they important only sufficiently to be mentioned once to provide backstory for Mako and Bolin?
> 
> Also, I said it before, but I still believe that it is not a coincidence that Mao and Bolin's parents, Asami's mother, and Amon's family were all killed by firebenders (or a firebender); whether or not all of those murders were committed by the same person is still uncertain, but I am certain that there must be some connection between the events. Does anyone else believe that, at all?



Think about the Triple Threat Triad or the Agni Ki Triad. They're gangs with firebenders in them, and I'm sure there were even more evil firebenders in years past..

Gangs can kill people. Why firebenders were blamed is because the fire benders are natural villains in this story.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2012)

I refuse to believe that the fact that all the murderers were fire benders is a coincidence. I'm not saying they're the same person, but there's no reason why the writers couldn't have mixed it up at all.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I refuse to believe that the fact that all the murderers were fire benders is a coincidence. I'm not saying they're the same person, but there's no reason why the writers couldn't have mixed it up at all.



Honorable death of being killed by fire>shameful death of being killed by a rock


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2012)

Jet was killed by an earth bender.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Jet was killed by an earth bender.



Sounds right


----------



## Wan (Jun 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I refuse to believe that the fact that all the murderers were fire benders is a coincidence. I'm not saying they're the same person, but there's no reason why the writers couldn't have mixed it up at all.



It may just be to emphasize the parallels.  Amon and Hiroshi may feel victimized because of what happened to them, but Mako and Bolin's story proves implicitly that violence can happen to anyone and benders aren't predisposed to inflict violence on just non-benders.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 21, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> WHO IS "Mao"?????



I misspelled "Mako" as I was typing my post above; it was a simple mistake, so please do not draw attention it.


----------



## Wan (Jun 21, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I misspelled "Mako" as I was typing my post above; it was a simple mistake, so please do not draw attention it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8TeR_bs1o4s[/YOUTUBE]These never get old


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 21, 2012)

Oman said:


> It may just be to emphasize the parallels.  Amon and Hiroshi may feel victimized because of what happened to them, but Mako and Bolin's story proves implicitly that violence can happen to anyone and benders aren't predisposed to inflict violence on just non-benders.



Yes, that does seem to be the most reasonable explanation, but if that is the case, why did the characters need to mention that it was a firebender who killed their family members? The fact that Amon, Hiroshi, and Mako all specifically mentioned a firebender must have some meaning to it; otherwise, they simply would have mentioned that it was a bender who killed their families, without needing to mention what element that bender used.



Zen-aku said:


> [YOUTUBE]8TeR_bs1o4s[/YOUTUBE]These never get old



No, they do not. 

And as for Aang's birth, the series never did show exactly how much time passed between Roku's death and his birth, so we cannot be certain of the duration between those two events.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 21, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, that does seem to be the most reasonable explanation, but if that is the case, why did the characters need to mention that it was a firebender who killed their family members? The fact that Amon, Hiroshi, and Mako all specifically mentioned a firebender must have some meaning to it; otherwise, they simply would have mentioned that it was a bender who killed their families, without needing to mention what element that bender used.



Well wasn't the Republic Nation built from the existing Fire Nation Colonies? Maybe its just an indication of a greater proportion of the populace?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I misspelled "Mako" as I was typing my post above; it was a simple mistake, so please do not draw attention it.



Second time man, second time.  You might want to get your "K" key replaced.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 22, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well wasn't the Republic Nation built from the existing Fire Nation Colonies? Maybe its just an indication of a greater proportion of the populace?



I am a person who does not believe that similar events are coincidences until they have been proven beyond a reasonable doubt to be so. The deaths of the main character's family members are such events, in my mind. Until the series proves otherwise, I believe that there is definitely a reason for which each character specifically mentioned a firebender, rather than simply saying "my family was killed by a bender."



Mider T said:


> Second time man, second time.  You might want to get your "K" key replaced.



The "K" key on my keyboard functions perfectly well, but I often type so quickly that I make mistakes when typing, so I believe that the best solution to this problem is to not type as quickly, so that I can type with greater accuracy.


----------



## OS (Jun 22, 2012)

From the makers


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 22, 2012)

"We are still hungry for your clap."
Either a poor choice of words or the most bizarre diet ever.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The "K" key on my keyboard functions perfectly well, but I often type so quickly that I make mistakes when typing, so I believe that the best solution to this problem is to not type as quickly, so that I can type with greater accuracy.



I think you will find that that attitude serves you well in other areas in life


----------



## Wan (Jun 22, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> "We are still hungry for your clap."
> Either a poor choice of words or the most bizarre diet ever.



Khyun Ryu apparently speaks engrish.  Oh well.


----------



## Klue (Jun 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Jet was killed by an earth bender.



Fitting end.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 23, 2012)

I've heard Ryu talk, he doesn't have the absolute greatest grasp of the language. He is a native born Korean after all.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 23, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> From the makers



I like that image very much, despite the fact that the characters, apart from Lin, are drawn in a _chibi_ style, and I cannot wait to watch the season finale. It is only several hours away, and I am very excited for it! Why is Korra a child in that image, while all the other characters are their current ages? Did the illustrator prefer to illustrate her at that age?


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2012)

Amon's WHAAAAAT!?!


----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2012)

woooo dat was a long explanation

wow.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2012)

Everyone is getting captured, defeated.

Dark series is dark.


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Everyone is getting captured, defeated.
> 
> Dark series is dark.



Dark series indeed.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2012)

Does anyone think that Hiroshi is an amalgram for Henry Ford? Just replace Equalism with Anti-Semitism.


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2012)

FUCKIN' MAKO!!!!!


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2012)

My brain is now shit.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Does anyone think that Hiroshi is an amalgram for Henry Ford? Just replace Equalism with Anti-Semitism.



Yeah. 

And sometimes the series feels like an early twentieth century society lol.


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

Every firebender worth his shit can lightningbend apparently.


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2012)

Poor Asami.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Yeah.
> 
> And sometimes the series feels like an early twentieth century society lol.



That's what it's supposed to be


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 23, 2012)

Thoughts as they occur:

Zuko didn't get a scar on his face from that explosion. Honestly surprised.

Amon's a waterbender and a bloodbender. 

Yakone hates Katara. I'm liking him more and more. 

Amon/Noatak just randomly declaring Tarrlok a weakling for wanting to protect their mother. It's like these people have no concept of subtlety. 

Amon's "energybending" is actually bloodbending? Ha. I knew he was a hypocrite

Amon sez: "When I was a boy a firebender killed my family". Lying slut. 

Being burned by a firebender doesn't prove he isn't a bender, you idiots.

How the hell did Amon get Tenzin and his family?

Where the hell is Lin? Just because she's not a bender anymore doesn't mean she can't contribute. 

Zuko can fly. =O

Korra lost her bending! OH NOEZORZ. But they don't have the balls to actually take her bending away. It's reversible.

Naga is improbably powerful. Casually yanking three tanks off their feet.

I heart Bolin.

The Lieutenant is an idiot. What did he hope to accomplish by charging right at a bloodbender?

Korra can airbend! Woot!

Ha. The scar was facepaint.

Amon got away. And Tarrlok went with him.

I hate Bumi already.

Noatak and Tarrlok go boom.

Katara is useless. Color me surprised. 

Mako luuuuuurvs Korra.

It's Aang. He's bleh. But Roku...actually he's also bleh. Kyoshi!!! WOO! Screw Kuruk. But Yangchen!!!

Finally, fuggin Avatar State Korra.

Korra luuuuuurvs Mako.

Energybending people's bending back into them. Lin's an earthbender again. Why the fuck are there these giant ass rocks just randomly sitting around the place?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Thoughts as they occur:
> 
> Zuko didn't get a scar on his face from that explosion. Honestly surprised.



That wasn't Zuko.


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2012)

Mider T said:


> That wasn't Zuko.



Is he referring to Amon? Or General Iroh?


----------



## Kitsunahren (Jun 23, 2012)

Great finale.

Aang's appearance was perfect, but I wish he hadn't given Korra's bending back. Too much of the finale's impact undone in an instant. Would've been enough for me if she'd just gotten her spirit back and figured out her bending problems next season.

And I'm a sappy romantic, I should love the romance, but all it did was make me cringe. I cheered when Korra ran off with Naga, then she had to go and cave to the ships.


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2012)

Next season, I hope they explain exactly how Amon is capable of using Blood Bending to seal away a person's bending. And if there is more to their family's ability to blood bend even without a full moon.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2012)

Kitsunahren said:


> Great finale.
> 
> Aang's appearance was perfect, but I wish he hadn't given Korra's bending back. Too much of the finale's impact undone in an instant. Would've been enough for me if she'd just gotten her spirit back and figured out her bending problems next season.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I personally think it makes sense as long as Korra can only access her bending through the Avatar state.






> And I'm a sappy romantic, I should love the romance, but all it did was make me cringe. I cheered when Korra ran off with Naga, then she had to go and cave to the ships.


I know that feel.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 23, 2012)

Korra losing her bending and going through some shitty how to ride a bike sequence for majority of season 2 would have been retarded. I'm glad the writers fixed that up really quick.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 23, 2012)

Mider T said:


> That wasn't Zuko.



Yeah, sorry I got the names mixed up. General Iroh got bombed and I'm surprised he didn't get a scar like Zuko's. Since he's got Zuko's voice for no reason why not give him an identical scar for no reason


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think it makes sense as long as Korra can only access her bending through the Avatar state.



that's not the case though.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Yeah, sorry I got the names mixed up. General Iroh got bombed and I'm surprised he didn't get a scar like Zuko's. Since he's got Zuko's voice for no reason why not give him an identical scar for no reason



Dante mentioned he was voicing a character related to Zuko, turns out he meant Zuko's grandson, Iroh.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> that's not the case though.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I meant an element other than air.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I meant an element other than air.




*Spoiler*: __ 



aang used the same energybending that restored her abilities as she herself used to restore lin's. logic would follow her abilities were fully restored


----------



## Kitsunahren (Jun 23, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think it makes sense as long as Korra can only access her bending through the Avatar state.



It makes sense, definitely. I just wish there had been a bit more consequence, especially since Korra doesn't have Aang's spiritual blocks.

Also, what's going to happen in the second season? I mean, we have 
*Spoiler*: __ 



god-mode Korra, the fulfillment of the romantic subplot, and no known enemies, and on top of that no lead-in


.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I like my theory more.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah Asami is great when she's not invloved in anything to do with fucking shipping, loved the whole Asami/Hiroshi ending.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 23, 2012)

shoulda killed mako


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2012)

Raiden said:


> woooo dat was a long explanation
> 
> wow.



True.


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I personally think it makes sense as long as Korra can only access her bending through the Avatar state.



The fact that Lin regained her bending probably puts that theory to rest.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2012)

While it has, that instance is not what did it.


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

Kitsunahren said:


> Also, what's going to happen in the second season? I mean, we have
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that sucks. You'd think they'd at least hit to the plot of the second book.


----------



## videlbriefs (Jun 23, 2012)

The animation and writing was done by the time they got the green light so they couldn't really change anything to provide a lead in or to slow things done for season 2. I think it's kind of a good thing we don't know what to expect in season 2 at least until the promos come along. There's a new villain but they're being tightlipped about everything else (Bolin will get more character development, we'll venture out of republic city more and the writing is finished for s2). 

On the bright side Michael and Bryan are answering questions via webcam


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

videlbriefs said:


> On the bright side Michael and Bryan are answering questions via webcam



lol where?


----------



## videlbriefs (Jun 23, 2012)

On facebook. There's a link through  tumblr page.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2012)

(warning, spoilers)

Saw the finale and LOVED IT. As you might know, I have been critical of "Lok" for being primarily conventional with its characters. But there were actual surprises here. For example, I love how the only villain whom we are supposed to hate also happens to be the most tragic because he's the only one with a good reason to hate benders. That was a nice twist. I was thrilled that Tarrlok turned out not to be the conventional baddie, even though his redemption MIGHT've been a little forced. It still worked.

Even though the romance is still bland, Mako turned out to be kind of awesome fighting wise. Even Tenzin didn't totally suck.

Howeeeeever, there are some flaws. I'll start with the small ones and work up.

1) I'm not sure why, but am I the only one finding it weird how Aang's son Bumi looks and acts WAY too much like Bumi the Earthbender. I mean, damn, is Aang sure he is the Father? The thought of Bumi and Katara together is super creepy.

2) General Iroh seems....pointless to me. When he first showed up, I was like "Hell yeah" but I ended up wishing he didn't 'join' Team Avatar, but instead primarily stayed in the background. In fact, I almost wish destroying the teams went to Tenzin or Bolin, so they would've had more to do. 

3) The Lieutenant. First off, did he actually die? Second, attacking Amon KNOWING he's a blood bender is just stupid. With that said, I partially wonder if the Lt. knew he stood no chance but was taking a stand against what he felt was wrong.

4) Amon....Alright, the twist really surprised me. However, how in the hell does bloodbending take away peoples bending skills. But more importantly, I don't really understand what he was aiming for. During the set-up flashback, they made it seem like Amon looked down upon non-benders and anyone who fits his definition of weak. So why is he declaring War against Benders? Yakone is living proof that losing ones bending doesn't exactly make them harmless. 

In the end, Amon's decision to de-bend the world just didn't make a lot of sense. He was far too cold and calculated to be mentally unstable (in contrast to Tarrlok, who seemed to be cracking by the time Korra confronted him). Then his sudden reconciliation with his brother felt forced too. Still, great pay-off.

With at least Amon, I felt that they would've done a better job explaining him if there was more time. Another reason why the 12 episode season was a bad idea.

Still, it was super exciting, often emotional and a great way to end the season. 

(I also wish that Aang didn't restore Korra's bending, but only because I thought it would make for great development on Korra's part, having to live with limited bending after putting so much pride in it. I did, figure though, season 2 would be about her going on a quest to get it back. I consider this more to be a missed opportunity than a criticism).


----------



## Eskilllicous (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm a bit disappointed honestly. I think that the finale was rather dull, that Amons true identity was a let down and not shocking enough. I think it got better when she lost her bending, but the ending kind of destroyed it. All in all it was pretty cheap imo.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if any character could have been introduced to make it unbelievably "shocking."


----------



## Ice000 (Jun 23, 2012)

amon geting beat by basic airbending  The only one who didn?t dissapoint me was Iroh-man. Badass mothefucker.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 23, 2012)

Eskilllicous said:


> I'm a bit disappointed honestly. I think that the finale was rather dull, that Amons true identity was a let down and not shocking enough. I think it got better when she lost her bending, but the ending kind of destroyed it. All in all it was pretty cheap imo.



Amon turned out to be initially who I thought it was - son of Yakone. But Since Tarlock was revealed to be his son, that steered me away from that possibility. 



> (I also wish that Aang didn't restore Korra's bending, but only because I thought it would make for great development on Korra's part, having to live with limited bending after putting so much pride in it. I did, figure though, season 2 would be about her going on a quest to get it back. I consider this more to be a missed opportunity than a criticism).



I dont mind that Aang had to giver her back her bending, but they should have just elaborated it a bit more - instead of getting it back just 15mins of walking after she left everybody. 

Sort of like when Clark Kent had to hitch hike and walk all the way in the snow to the Fortress of Solitude, desperate to get back his powers in Superman 2.

It would have been cool if she spent at least the night on her own (with the full moon even), starring up in the sky, tears running down her cheeks and freezing up utterly desperate, before getting in touch with the other Avatars like Aang did in the finale.


----------



## The Potential (Jun 23, 2012)

I loved the season finale!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 23, 2012)

With the Amon revelation, do people still think bloodbending is doable by any waterbender as long as the have a full moon or only by people who are particularly gifted and/or with hard training...?


----------



## Roja (Jun 23, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> With the Amon revelation, do people still think bloodbending is doable by any waterbender as long as the have a full moon or only by people who are particularly gifted and/or with hard training...?



Somewhat gifted and with training. It would make waterbenders too powerful if it was something just about any waterbender could do, even with the usual limitation of a full moon.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 23, 2012)

Maybe no longer by Korra series standards, but Katara was indeed actually very gifted. Able to affect large amounts of water when emotional and obtaining master level in the span of 3 weeks under formal training.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 24, 2012)

I just watched the season finale earlier today, and to say that it was epic would be a drastic understatement. It was extremely awesome and exciting, and I enjoyed every second of it!
*Spoiler*: _Covered for Extreme Length_ 



First, General Iroh was certainly very impressive, but I actually had difficulty thinking that he was not Zuko, because he is voiced by the same actor as Zuko and even greatly resembles him. His dialogue in the final two episodes greatly suggests that he is not related to Tenzin's brother, Bumi, despite the presumptions of numerous users that they were related.

And the second Bumi, from what little has been shown of him, certainly seems to resemble the original Bumi in both appearance and personality. I do hope that he has a greater role in the next season.

I was not surprised that the Equalists had airplanes, as they had demonstrated numerous technological advances before, but I was rather disappointed that the United Forces fleet was defeated so easily. I do hope that they are more impressive in the next season.

I very much enjoyed the emotional confrontation between Hiroshi and Asami, and it seems that there shall no reconciliation between them after that, which I find to be somewhat unfortunate. 

I was moderately surprised to see that Amon had captured Tenzin and his children, as they had apparently succeeded in escaping in the previous episode, and that he was intending to take away their bending, as well. Tenzein's children must be very emotionally strong if they can experience an occurrence such as that and not be traumatized by it.

However, by far the greatest surprise of this episode was Tarrlok's revelation that Amon was actually his brother, who had once been known as Noatak. I see that the theory that Amon was Yakone's son, presumed to be disproven after it was revealed that Tarrlok was Yakone's son, was, in fact, true. Their backstory was quite emotional, and I see that Yakone was a rather stern and abusive father, but he certainly was talented, if he was able to teach them to bend blood despite being unable to do so, himself.

After Tarrlok's revelation, I was appalled by Amon's hypocrisy, daring to proclaim that benders were evil when he himself was a bender, so I therefore was very pleased when Korra defeated him and exposed his hypocrisy in a truly epic fashion. So, now that Amon's story that his family was killed by a firebender has been proven to be false, I no longer believe that there is any connection between the deaths of Asami's mother and Mako and Bolin's parents; it likely was indeed a coincidence that it was a firebender who killed each of them.

The scene of Amon and Tarrlok departing was actually rather sad, which I had not expected, especially when Amon apologized to Tarrlok and admitted that he had been wrong, and I was also further surprised when Tarrlok detonated the fuel of their boat, apparently killing them both.

So, I now believe that it is safe to presume that Mako loves Korra rather than Asami, and that they are an official couple now. I would complain that the writers of this series have yet again failed to have a canonical couple in which both members were benders but neither was the Avatar, but I then recalled that both of Korra's parents are waterbenders, although, being from the same tribe and culture, their relationship is not the same as is Mako and Korra's relationship.

On the subject of Korra' parents, it was good to see them, and Katara, again, although I was displeased that they never even spoke during that episode.

When Korra apparently lost her ability to bend water, earth, and fire, I was very distressed, so I was very glad when Korra finally communed with the previous Avatars and regained her ability to bend. I see now that this is the second time that Aang has used a _Deus ex Machina_ in this franchise, but, at least this time, it was not as severe or sudden as it had been before, because characters had been searching for a manner to reverse Amon's ability shortly after it was introduced, although it still did detract from the tense and emotional atmosphere of the ending of the finale. I was very glad that Korra restored Lin's bending abilities, so I now wonder if she shall do the same for the other benders who lost their power?

Finally, I found the finale to be very conclusive and apparently leaving little little room for another season, so I wonder what exactly can occur? Korra is now a fully-realized Avatar, any romantic tension has been resolved, and there is no immediate apparent threat to the world, so how can the writers write another season without it seeming to be a "post-script season," like the fifth season of the _Teen Titans_ animated series?

Overall, I found the season finale of the first season of _The Legend of Korra_ to be very awesome and definitely a worthy story for this franchise; the creators of this series truly know how to give their audience an entertaining and emotional story. I do await the second season, but there is no need to rush its production, as I always prefer quality over haste.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 24, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> shoulda killed mako



This, why does he still live 

He has like no personality...


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 24, 2012)

As rushed as it was, Korra attaining the Avatar state and doing some heavy-duty bending was badass. Aang's explanation seemed lacking though. She pretty much just got it handed to her on a silver platter. Although, having to deal with having just lost your bending probably leaves one in a pretty emotional state. Seems like she could control it quite easily though. Still badass.

Then they had to ruin it. Mako declares his love and makes out with Korra while still dating Asami ...seems legit. I was so happy when I thought Korra gave him the Katara treatment, lol. Honestly it wouldn't have bothered me so much if they weren't throwing around the L-word. Whatever happened to "I like you and want to date"?

Other than that, Mako was pretty badass this episode tho. The whole wall-running-using-firebending-to-hold-you-up thing was sweet.

At first I was like: Iroh is the worst general ever. But then I was like: Fuck yea Iroh!

Amon's backstory was very well conceived, and you could see how he would think that bending caused nothing but trouble. It basically robbed him and his brother of their childhoods. Him being a blood bender was a pretty unexpected twist. And damn, what Tarlock did at the end...dark. 

I think Bolin has become my favourite character, they REALLY need to give him more to do. Fingers crossed he gets training from a certain blind girl's daughter. I mean, Mako already knows the fire bending special technique, it's about time Bolin learns his. Also I'm beginning to think Asami x Bolin. Scorned lovers unite!

Naga certainly took Korra's "keep Bolin safe" line to heart. Such a good girl.

So glad they didn't have Asami go all petty and switch sides. It wouldn't have fit her character at all, but the amount of attention they gave to her jealousy had me worried. She came through as always though. Her father is a pretty messed up dude, that's gotta leave some scars.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 24, 2012)

Just saw the finale and I honestly don't know what to feel. I was aggravated most of the time but then they insert these beautiful moments just after something awful and I just can't deal with it. ;_; The entire thing was so fast-paced but I had to adjust my thoughts/feelings to keep up. I want to say that was a great way to end the show but it really isn't. It was so rushed and key plot points (such as Korra learning airbending, Korra getting her bending back, Korra bringing everyone's bending back, etc.) seemed to happen just because. Also, Makorra was everywhere and as you all may not know, I hate that pairing. I used to like it until the Bolin incident happened and then the next victim was Asami and now it's Korra's character development. I understand Bryan and Mike wanted a love triangle but more screen time was dedicated to that shit than people's character development and I'm not just talking about Bolin or Asami because Korra is seriously lacking as well. Mako, IDEK why that guy gets screentime. He's so bland. 

Onto other thoughts (probably not going to be in the right sequence):

- Asami and Hiroshi, the Lieutenant and Amon, Noatak and Tarrlok, Bolin and Naga, and even Aang's Statue and General Iroh were relationships I gave more of a fuck about than Makorra.

- Air Family getting captured made me sad. Poor Meelo. 

- I liked the Tarrlok and Noatak reveal. When Korra said 'that's the saddest story I have ever heard' I thought lol dafuq have you never heard Aang's or Zuko's but I realized theirs had a happy ending while Tarrlok and his brother are still in deep shit. I honestly didn't expect the murder/suicide thing because I thought Tarrlok wanted revenge on Noatak and was going to turn him over to the authorities. At first I didn't understand why he did it but I realized Tarrlok probably realized the cycle would only continue as proven by the two of them. Both didn't want to follow their father's footsteps and yet somehow they ended up doing it anyway. I'm still sad about it. I had more brother feels about them than I ever did for Mako and Bolin. lol

- The Lieutenant, Amon/Noatak and Tarrlok conclusion made me realize how much most of the main characters lack srs character development. Bolin's been relegated to comic relief, Asami's half badass half catalyst for Makorra angst, Mako's...don't even get me started on him, and Korra I'm kind of ambivalent to. :/

- How does this resolve anything? The fact that many non-benders are oppressed by benders remains. Not only that, fuel was added to the fire by an evil bender fooling them. Amon was defeated in this round but The Equalist movement not quite yet. Just because their leader is gone doesn't mean their idea should. I hope they explore this later on in the series. I know the creators were only thinking of Season 1 but if this dilemma just disappears in Season 2 that would be really stupid.

- Also, I couldn't take Korra's depression over the loss of her bending seriously after witnessing the bloodbending brothers' history murder/suicide thing. I was expecting her to be a bit more mature especially after all her development. IDK that's just my gripe, I'm probably just weird.

- Why did they just give Korra her bending back? A more suitable ending would have been telling her she should earn it not just get it because she cried and made herself vulnerable and ~spiritual~. Sure I'm partly relieved because I know Lin gets hers back but that was really disappointing.

Anyway, I don't want to write a conclusion because I'm tired and this is probably a very confusing rant because of that so I apologize. To be clear, I'm not saying I didn't enjoy the two episodes. It had great moments (General Iroh badassery, Liuetenant-Amon confrontation, Tarrlok-Noatak, Aang + every other avatar appeared , Avatar state, etc.) and I enjoyed the show but I hope they don't hurry as much in the next season and that they don't waste time with pairings anymore.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah how exactly were Tenzin and his family capture?


----------



## OS (Jun 24, 2012)

question, what's the best place to let Bryke know how we think about the finale and how they should improve?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 24, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Yeah how exactly were Tenzin and his family capture?



Probably with the steampunk biplanes.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 24, 2012)

There are several things that I forgot to mention in my previous post.

The invisible electric fence was awesome and very clever, but Asami, Bolin, and Iroh were remarkably unintelligent to not suspect that it was present. Bolin himself even remarked about how the Equalists had numerous technological advantages, yet he did not suspect that the apparently innocuous metal poles were dangerous?

I was very displeased that the Lieutenant's real name was never revealed, and I do feel sympathy for him, for he felt betrayed by Amon; I hope that he has a happy ending.

So, with Amon being Yakone's son, it seems that my theory that he wore his mask to protect his identity was indeed true. While Noatak was likely not a well-known name, there was the vague possibility that someone might recognize him as Tarrlok's brother, so wearing the mask was necessary, and I also liked how he gave himself a fake scar, in the chance that his mask was removed.

I was very surprised that Amon, at the end, showed a more sympathetic side to his character, as I had believed him to be thoroughly evil, rivaling Ozai in that respect, but it seems that Ozai was indeed the far more evil character.

I agree that Korra should not have regained her ability to bend so easily, as her quest to regain her ability to bend would have been an excellent catalyst for the plot of the next season, but hopefully, she has not instantly mastered airbending and still requires training to perfect the art.

I agree with Benzaiten that the ending of the episode felt rushed, but the series was originally planned to last for only twelve episodes, so the writers needed to be certain to have a conclusive ending in the case that the series was not extended for another season. Of course, now that the series has been renewed for another season, there was no reason to rush the ending of this season, but the writers did not know that at the time. And being that the next season shall last for two additional episodes, I am certain that it shall have excellent pacing and not at all feel rushed.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm actually sad that Amon is gone.

But it was probably for the best. Tarrlok knew that history was going to repeat itself with Amon and/or possibly his own children.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 24, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> (warning, spoilers)
> 
> Saw the finale and LOVED IT. As you might know, I have been critical of "Lok" for being primarily conventional with its characters. But there were actual surprises here. For example, I love how the only villain whom we are supposed to hate also happens to be the most tragic because he's the only one with a good reason to hate benders. That was a nice twist. I was thrilled that Tarrlok turned out not to be the conventional baddie, even though his redemption MIGHT've been a little forced. It still worked.
> 
> ...



lol week after week with your constant trolling criticisms and...






























































now I agree.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 24, 2012)

The following characters were amazing this finale

Asami: What a strong women she is. Very emotional seeing her fight her father for what is right. I never understand why people dislike her. She has nice manners and is very polite.

Naga: Appa level

Mako: Being able to confront Amon like that was amazing. I dont dislike him for being confused about his poor choices with how he handled 2 girls. I can relate with being afraid of picking the wrong girl and for a long time he probably felt safer with Asami.

Amon: A lot of hidden depths. There arent enough words to explain this guy's mind. I really like that.

Iroh: So awesome. Him and the Aang statue moment was win. Very honorable.

Lieutenant: Even if he is a failure no mother could love, he has honor.

Bumi: More character development than Bolin in just 2 seconds.

Tarrlock: Dat honorable suicide. Such a surprisingly sympathetic character wow. I was shocked with what he did at the end.

Tenzin: Not much from the finale, but hes such a great father figure.

Korra: A good hero ending.


----------



## Slice (Jun 24, 2012)

I feel sorry for Asami, now she also lost her man. Poor girl just can't catch a break.

Finale was good and while the general was awesome he wasn't necessary. There were enough main characters that needed that dscreentime for development. Overall the whole season just felt rushed and the finale was no exception to that. 12 episodes is simply too short.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2012)

Few thoughts.

1) I agree that Tarrlok did what he did to stop the cycle. One thing I actually just remembered is that Tarrlok pulled the "I can start somewhere new" thing when his gig was up and Amon almost repeated it word for word. In Tarrlok's eyes, they had both tried to avoid the path of Yakone, both setting themselves up as saviors. But they ultimately did exactly what their Father wanted to do. Tarrlok seemed to realize that if they escaped, they would probably do the same thing to their children. So boom.

2) I presume that Tenzin and his Family fell into a trap. More than likely, Amon knew they would flee so sent some people to intercept. This is likely why he doesn't seem concerned with them, but is more interested in finding the Avatar (when he was interrogating Lin). 

3) One thing I just remembered is that Amon is also still the most powerful bender, probably in the world. He wasn't really defeated by Korra, but was merely forced to reveal himself. When the gig was up, there was no longer any reason to fight her. Think about this. Amon, when he wasn't using bending, still was stronger than anyone else. So how fucking awesome would he be when he's going all out? This also might be why Tarrlok decided to do what he did. Amon was too powerful and his bloodline was too powerful (Tarrlok wasn't even as strong as Amon, but with his bloodbending, was pretty much immune to everyone EXCEPT his brother). The only reason Amon had any struggle with Korra is because once again, nobody is used to fighting air benders.

4) My last point, is it possible that Amon seemed so powerful was because he was bloodbending? He moved faster than everyone else and subdued them quickly. Obviously we know bloodbending was used to remove their bending. But could he have been doing it to himself to make him faster? 

I hope that the next villain is an Earthbender. We've seen Fire and Water benders, now let's get an Earthbender who is evil.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 24, 2012)

> I hope that the next villain is an Earthbender. We've seen Fire and Water benders, now let's get an Earthbender who is evil.



Long Feng...?

Though he was more of a sub-boss.

IMO, the next level of escalation would probably be angry/misguided spirits from the spirit world entering the physical world.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 24, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Few thoughts.
> 
> 1) I agree that Tarrlok did what he did to stop the cycle. One thing I actually just remembered is that Tarrlok pulled the "I can start somewhere new" thing when his gig was up and Amon almost repeated it word for word. In Tarrlok's eyes, they had both tried to avoid the path of Yakone, both setting themselves up as saviors. But they ultimately did exactly what their Father wanted to do. *Tarrlok seemed to realize that if they escaped, they would probably do the same thing to their children.* So boom.



Thats a good take on it.

I saw it as Tarrlock realizing what monsters they truly were and no hope of having any real happiness in life.

For a second I thought Tarrlock was going to use the glove on Amon, being the snake he is and escape for himself.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2012)

I was wondering that too, if only because murder-suicide is NOT something I'd expect from a kids show.

I don't count Long Feng as a main villain. I consider the main villains to be

Season 1: Either Zuko or Zhao.

Edit: Probably Zhao. By the end, it was obvious that Zuko would eventually turn good. However, it was sort of hard to take Zhao seriously as the big bad when he had lost to Zuko that much earlier (although it could be argued that he was just being arrogant and underestimating Zuko. During their rematch, they are pretty even)

Season 2: Azula

Season 3: Ozai

All firebenders.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 24, 2012)

Do you guys think there'll be a timeskip between seasons? If so, how long?


----------



## dream (Jun 24, 2012)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Do you guys think there'll be a timeskip between seasons? If so, how long?



I think that at the very least we will have a time-skip of a few months.  A year old time-skip is plausible as well.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 24, 2012)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Do you guys think there'll be a timeskip between seasons? If so, how long?



I would have no problem with that, but if there is a time-skip, there is the possibility that Korra may become even more powerful, and her development shall not be shown, which would be jarring to the audience. I wonder how there shall be a credible threat in the next season, now that Korra is a fully-realized Avatar (remember that Aang did not become a fully-realized Avatar until the end of the first series)? I shall presume that the Equalist movement, although greatly weakened, still exists in some form, but whether or not it is still relevant to the plot remains to be seen.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 24, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I would have no problem with that, but if there is a time-skip, there is the possibility that Korra may become even more powerful, and *he* development shall not be shown, which would be jarring to the audience. I wonder how there shall be a credible threat in the next season, now that Korra is a fully-realized Avatar (remember that Aang did not become a fully-realized Avatar until the end of the first series)? I shall presume that the Equalist movement, although greatly weakened, still exists in some form, but whether or not it is still relevant to the plot remains to be seen.



Who's development???????

I still think she has some training to do. There is using airbending more efficiently and the whole spiritual side of all the other elements.


----------



## OS (Jun 24, 2012)

An interview from when korra first premiered.


> CA: You wear a lot of different hats on The Legend of Korra, much the same way you did on The Last Airbender. What are some duties you particularly enjoy digging into while working on the show?
> 
> Konietzko: I think it is safe to say we love every part of the process, except for calling retakes, which seems to take up the most time. The big difference on Korra is that Mike and I wrote all of the scripts for Book 1 together, which is something we never had time to do on the old series. In the end, it turned out I didn't really have time for it now either, but it was incredibly fun and creatively satisfying.


Read More: 

I take from here season 2 confirmed for possibly better writing. Apparently they also, from how i take it, had to do most of it themselves.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 24, 2012)

They should just skip ahead to to the next avatar. jk

I just hope they don't pull a Young Justice on us. And for the love of God please don't let anyone call anyone "sweetie" like in the comic.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2012)

Female Fire Nation Avatar with no arms?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 24, 2012)

No, she looks to have arms. The sleeves are just faint and blend in with the Fire Nation Avatar behind her.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2012)

I zoomed in; she has no arms.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2012)

That's interesting. I wonder how she lost them.

And two fat Airbenders.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2012)

Regardless of if she has arms or not.  She's hot, her personality looks hotter, and she was a Royal member of the Fire Nation.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2012)

I want to see an armless firebender in combat now.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 24, 2012)

they probably just didnt draw arms for her lol


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 24, 2012)

God didn't draw arms for her


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2012)

Don't you take this away from me.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 25, 2012)

i wonder how long, before korra, the avatar world was just stuck, not progressing at all. because like, that's what 50 avatars there? enough to go back like 4000 years


----------



## Bioness (Jun 25, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> i wonder how long, before korra, the avatar world was just stuck, not progressing at all. because like, that's what 50 avatars there? enough to go back like 4000 years



This seriously, I mean they all look like they are wearing such similar clothes yet technology never increased? Also shouldn't the old woman in red behind the most recent water tribe avatar be a water bender? She looks very fire nation.

Also this I found funny.



 #there was totally a scene where kyoshi just beat the shit out of korra after she managed to reach the avatar state #like ‘WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU’ #’DO YOU REALLY THINK YOUR SELF-WORTH RELIES ON BENDING’#’ARE YOU THAT FUCKING DENSE’ #’I’M GOING TO KICK YOUR ASS WITH MY FANS OUT OF PURE SPITE’ #’I DON’T NEED BENDING TO MAKE YOU SOB LIKE A CHILD’#’I  DID NOT CREATE A SOCIETY OF NONBENDING WARRIOR WOMEN ONLY TO BE  REINCARNATED INTO SOMEONE WHO GIVES UP BECAUSE THEY LOST THEIR BENDING’ #’FUCKS SAKE THIS IS WHY WE CANT HAVE NICE SHIT KORRA’ #’THIS IS WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!’


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 25, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Who's development?????



I intended to type "her development," referring to Korra; I simply did not press the "R" key with sufficient force for my computer to register it.



Petes12 said:


> i wonder how long, before korra, the avatar world was just stuck, not progressing at all. because like, that's what 50 avatars there? enough to go back like 4000 years



Yes, I am surprised that there are that many Avatars and I wonder if the story writers have given names and stories to each of them.

As for apparent lack of progress, in actuality: there has been greater technological innovation from the beginning of the twentieth century to the present than there was in the entire recorded human history before that, and also keep in mind that, prior to the fall of the Roman Empire, Europe was becoming very advanced for its time, but when the empire collapsed, much of its knowledge was lost, only to be recovered centuries later, mostly by the Arabs, who then began to advance before the Europeans advanced again. So, it is possible that, in this series, that society had advanced before, during the era of one of the previous Avatars several centuries ago, and that those advancements were somehow lost, only to be recovered relatively recently.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 25, 2012)

Just so you guys know, there are way more Avatars in history than what the finale portrayed. In TLA's 3rd ep you can see hundreds and hundreds of statues of Avatars in the air temple shrine.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm aware of that but you don't get to see what they look like as well as that scene showed.

Also


> Amon is an incredibly advanced bloodbender. Like many  highly  specialized benders he can sense his element without having to  see it.  Regular waterbenders can sense/control water out of their  sight,  earthbenders can feel vibrations through the earth, and  firebenders can  likely sense heat. In this picture Naotok can feel his  brother’s blood,  feel him reach for the gas cap. He knows what Tarrlok  is about to do.
> And he lets him do it.
> They have both been steeped in revenge for so long that Amon thinks   the only way for him to properly make it up to his brother is to let him   have his vengeance.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh, shit. Has this series actually started?


----------



## Bioness (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 25, 2012)

Anyone have any links to at least the first episode?


----------



## Bioness (Jun 25, 2012)

Go here


----------



## Friday (Jun 25, 2012)

Synn is banned^


----------



## Bioness (Jun 25, 2012)

And? Pimping projects quickly get taken over if the main Pimp is unavailable, in this case Joo is currently in charge of it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 25, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> i wonder how long, before korra, the avatar world was just stuck, not progressing at all. because like, that's what 50 avatars there? enough to go back like 4000 years



A few things you need to know about human history/nature.

We lazy. Humans civilization is at best 10,000 years old. The last 200 years of our history has seen more evolution than the last 9,000. Humans have been around for 100,000 years and technically 99.99% of our development happened during the brief period where the earth wasn't in the middle of an ice age (ie 10,000 years ago). Now to throw more facts, more than 50% of the technological advancement we've seen in the last 200 years has happened either because of or during a war. And without WW1, WW2, and the Cold War we wouldn't have the internet, jet planes, computers, satellites, or nuclear energy. Which means our modern society would be stuck in the 1920's. At best. 

Now combine that with a near all powerful avatar being a physical god in human form whose sole purpose is to prevent all wars and all conflict for the sake of balance and harmony and i'd find it a miracle if we weren't still hunter gathers.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 25, 2012)

Okay, did people here actually feel disappointed in the Korra series overall?

Read this on another forum:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Okay, I thought that after letting the disappointment of the finale pass, I'd be able to look back on Korra with fondness for the most part, but...it's really bad. My biggest problem is with Korra.
> 
> She came into this series as a brash, warrior type character, who didn't know much of anything else except bending. When introduced, I thought the season would spend time teaching her spirituality, that bending itself is secondary to the spiritual understanding of bending as a way to keep balance. This progress would develop as her relationship with the nonbending population develops. I thought it was an important starting point that Korra came into this thinking "bending was the greatest thing in the world" because, to fix the imbalance between the benders and nonbenders, she'd have to be able to fully sympathize with nonbenders in a way she can't do when she is thinking less of them for not being able to bend. It seemed unlikely to me that Korra could think of nonbenders equally to benders if she is so in love with the physical side of bending. Learning the spiritual side of bending would not only enable korra to complete her training as the avatar but this would be the point in which she learns the value of nonbenders because spirituality is something ALL people possess (hence the Air Acolytes in Tenzin's Airtemple). With her previous notion of bending being the most important thing in the world, she could find a way to solve the problems of benders vs nonbenders.
> 
> ...






That's a lot of disappointment...


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 25, 2012)

I was mildly disappointed by the finale and felt it was slightly rushed. But overall I enjoyed the season although it had its flaws.

He makes valid points about Korra's development but her charm was enough to make up for that, and he's being a bit hard on her since she always had the best intentions (except with Mako). To be fair, none of the characters really had any development (and by that I mean progress), they're all pretty much the same at the end of the season as they are at the beginning. Except for maybe Asami, but even her not much.

No wait, Tarlock actually had the most development, realizing he needed to break the cycle and all.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 25, 2012)

Tarrlock was the most developed character Who would have knew?

Bumi was also developed. He went from being mysterious to epic in 2 seconds.


----------



## dream (Jun 25, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Bumi was also developed. He went from being mysterious to epic in 2 seconds.



Quality character development.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Oh, shit. Has this series actually started?



I don't buy this.  Good troll sir.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 25, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Anyone have any links to at least the first episode?





bumi is the best character of this series


----------



## OS (Jun 25, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Okay, did people here actually feel disappointed in the Korra series overall?
> 
> Read this on another forum:
> 
> ...


How would you make her develope? Correct me if I'm wrong but did't aang change by not being scared? Though I guess he gets points for learning how to be an avatar.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Okay, did people here actually feel disappointed in the Korra series overall?
> 
> Read this on another forum:
> 
> ...



Good fucking lord, someone is looking way to much into it.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 26, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Good fucking lord, someone is looking way to much into it.



Yeah, someone at least responded to him saying his interpretations were off and not acknowledging a lot of Korra's development scenes.

Though quite a few from that forum kinda also agreed that the series probably would have been better if Korra's friends were left out completely so...


----------



## Bioness (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Klue (Jun 26, 2012)

Damn, Bumi is awesome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 26, 2012)

We need an season episode of Bumi and Iroh II just being bros and doing awesome united forces missions.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 26, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> How would you make her develope? Correct me if I'm wrong but did't aang change by not being scared? Though I guess he gets points for learning how to be an avatar.



Aang never changed. His development as a character came at three critical points.

1. His acceptance that he failed the world
2. Two his near death experience with azula at the end of season 2
3. His reconciling his duty as the avatar with his obligation to the world. I.E beating Ozai without killing him. 

3 is the most important because thats where Aang becomes a man, honestly 1, 2 were one off emotional reactions to two things he had to come to terms with. 1. he failed the world and failed the airbenders by extension. 2. he failed the world and nearly broke the entire avatar cycle in the process along with nearly dying. Neither incident by themselves changed aang enough for him to reconcile with the mistake he made before the show started. It took aang 2 years to finally develop as a character and beyond that most of his maturing happened off screen (i.e promise).


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 26, 2012)

I love how the TLA wankers just dont know how much of a pussy Aang was because they just dont watch the show. Pure nostalgia.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 26, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I love how the TLA wankers just dont know how much of a pussy Aang was because they just dont watch the show. Pure nostalgia.



The funny thing about avatar the last airbender is that everyone grew leaps and bounds character wise except..aang and to some extent toph. Granted both toph and aang were pretty much awesome badasses since their introduction. I wouldn't call aang a pussy. In fact i wouldn't use that to describe anyone in the avatar universe.


----------



## Kakuzan (Jun 26, 2012)

Aang wasn?t a pussy. How would you feel if  a big part of the world wants you dead and the other part want?s you to save the world? If you ask me, aang has one of the biggest balls ever.

I bet you would piss your pants if you fought ozai. I even bet you wouldn?t show up.


----------



## Wan (Jun 26, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I love how the TLA wankers just dont know how much of a pussy Aang was because they just dont watch the show. Pure nostalgia.



False.  Aang was not a pussy.  In the show, he dealt with:

Grief at the loss of the Air Nomads (The Southern Air Temple)
Guilt over leaving them and the world (The Storm)
Fear at his own power in the Avatar State (The Avatar State)
Anxiety and depression upon losing Appa (The Desert/The Serpent's Pass)
A whole bunch of psychological issues (The Guru)
Shame over losing in Ba Sing Se (The Awakening)
Fear of Ozai (Nightmares and Daydreams, a little comically)

and overcame each of them.  I'm not sure what your standard for "pussy" is.


----------



## OS (Jun 26, 2012)

Also tbf, aang was still 12 in mind body and heart.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2012)

My issue with Aang wasn't that he was a pussy, it was his occasional tendency to be a super douche. Aang was almost detestable in "Bato of the Water Tribe" and when Appa was taken, where he got bitchy at everyone for not WANTING TO DIE. Still, it was never played up enough to effect my enjoyment of the character. 

I was watching the finale again and I just noticed how much they nailed Katara's design. At first, I thought they were more or less just re-using her grandma's design, but the closer I look, the more it does look like Katara.

I always figured that aging already existing characters is harder than designing new ones.


----------



## Wan (Jun 26, 2012)

Reusing her grandmother's design wouldn't have been bad necessarily though; Katara is supposed to be the "spitting image" of her grandmother.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2012)

Anyone have the ratings for the finale?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2012)

Oman said:


> Reusing her grandmother's design wouldn't have been bad necessarily though; Katara is supposed to be the "spitting image" of her grandmother.



It wouldn't have been bad, but it would've been a little lazy (although it would be a small detail not really worth mentioning).


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 26, 2012)

Mark Hamill said Aang was weak and didn't deserve to exist in his world. I'll take his word for it.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 26, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Okay, did people here actually feel disappointed in the Korra series overall?
> 
> Read this on another forum:
> 
> ...



He actually has good points, i enjoyed the series, but admittedly it was quite lacking in the character development department.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 26, 2012)

Kakuzan said:


> Yet he defeated one of the strongest people alive....oh the irony.



You specifically missed the point. Maybe you should watch the show.

With all the power Aang had; after refusing to strike Ozai with lightning; after refusing to allow the Avatar State do the job; he asspulls energybending.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 26, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> You specifically missed the point. Maybe you should watch the show.
> 
> With all the power Aang had; after refusing to strike Ozai with lightning; after refusing to allow the Avatar State do the job; he asspulls energybending.



Your point? He was still capable of killing Ozai twice in the fight and regardless of you calling energy bending an asspull it showed that his conviction was stronger than Ozai's.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 26, 2012)

Energy bending is not an asspull. They've been talking about ki and chi and spirit energy since season 1. I hate how knuckle dragging some sectors of the avatar fanbase is.


----------



## OS (Jun 26, 2012)

I just figured something. Taking into consideration that LoK was supposed to be one season(Season1), is that why the shipping was put in so much? They could have just gone with story but the shipping is vital for sales imo.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 26, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> I just figured something. Taking into consideration that LoK was supposed to be one season(Season1), is that why the shipping was put in so much? They could have just gone with story but the shipping is vital for sales imo.



Based on the original series Id say Mike and Bryan wanted some sort of love interest in the show.

If Aang at 12 becomes attracted to someone, its not hard to believe Korra at 17 will.

Im not even a fan of shipping but its more consistent in this series than the last one. What happens in one episode is carried over into the next one.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2012)

Should've just left it out period.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 26, 2012)

Shipping is vital for sales? Sales of what?


----------



## Wan (Jun 26, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> You specifically missed the point. Maybe you should watch the show.
> 
> With all the power Aang had; after refusing to strike Ozai with lightning; after refusing to allow the Avatar State do the job; he asspulls energybending.



That's not being weak. That's standing by your values and trying a technique that was MORE risky than simply killing Ozai.  The man who finds a way to win without killing is stronger than the one who needs to kill in order to win.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2012)

Energy Bending was a LITTLE bit of an asspull, but it wasn't a bad one. Who knows what sort of crazy techniques that the Avatars from the past learned. At least they dedicated a full episode to Aang trying to find another way.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 26, 2012)

So, does anyone hope that Iroh and Bumi shall have more screentime and character development in the second season? I certainly hope so, as they have had very little in this season. Did anyone find Iroh to be remarkably similar to Zuko, not simply in voice or appearance, but also in mannerism? I certainly did. I also hope that Mako and Bolin have further character development, as they seemed to have less focus and development after the pro-bending arena was destroyed, in my mind. On the subject of the brothers, I would like to see them combine their powers and create and/or manipulate a flow of magma, or even cause a volcanic eruption, as that would be very awesome, in my mind. Also, what possibility is there that Tenzin's children, or at least Jinora, the oldest, may have a greater role in the next season?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 26, 2012)

Not sure how much the audiences for Korra and Mad Men overlap, but I found it awesome that Jinora is voiced by Sally Draper


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 26, 2012)

have this been posted?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 27, 2012)

Brick bending?  More like dic-  ...nevermind


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> have this been posted?
> *Spoiler*: __



From where are those images? That is a very esoteric form of bending, and certainly a most interesting usage of one's body.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 27, 2012)

I shall definitely need to change the image in my avatar soon.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Bioness said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Wow, those are some very nice images, each perfectly summarizing the episode that it represents. Did you make those images yourself?


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 27, 2012)

> Im not even a fan of shipping but its more consistent in this series than the last one. What happens in one episode is carried over into the next one.


it wasn't consistent in ATLA?


----------



## OS (Jun 27, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> it wasn't consistent in ATLA?



actually no, you knew it was there but it wasn't in your face.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 27, 2012)

So, I notice that we never did learn who the person was who lent money to Hiroshi, enabling him to start his business, and now that Hiroshi's role in the story seems to be finished, we shall likely never learn. I suppose that that comment was merely meant to be exposition, to give Hiroshi depth, and that the identity of the benefactor is not important.

On that subject, what shall happen to future industries, now that Hiroshi is most likely arrested? Will Asami become its new CEO, or shall it become defunct? I would like to see Asami succeed her father, as that would be great character development for her.

And will the identity of Lin's father ever be revealed, or shall the writers leave that detail to the imaginations of the audience?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 28, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> it wasn't consistent in ATLA?



Yeah. Just like when Aang kissed Katara before the invasion. 

They both dont ever think/talk about it again till before the finale. Like it never happened.



> On that subject, what shall happen to future industries, now that Hiroshi is most likely arrested? Will Asami become its new CEO, or shall it become defunct? I would like to see Asami succeed her father, as that would be great character development for her.



She'll probably run it.

The other identities wouldnt be that important unless they somehow were related to an existing character in the series.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I hope that Korra has not instantly mastered airbending, as there would be very little room for her to develop if she has. Hopefully, she shall still need to spend time training with Tenzein to perfect her skill with that art.

And will Aang and Katara's first child, Kya, at all appear in this series? I wonder what role she may, as she thus far appears to not have a public or high-profile occupation, as do her brothers.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 28, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Yeah. Just like when Aang kissed Katara before the invasion.
> 
> They both dont ever think/talk about it again till before the finale. Like it never happened.



The ember island players ep

Lots of sexual frustration in that ep


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 28, 2012)

Just found this link to an eassy/critique about the Korra series.



Agree or disagree?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 28, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Just found this link to an eassy/critique about the Korra series.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree or disagree?



Oh no Korra didn't develop the way I wanted her to. SO BAD SO BAD!! lolz.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 28, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Oh no Korra didn't develop the way I wanted her to. SO BAD SO BAD!! lolz.



She didn't develop at all.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 28, 2012)

She went from cocksure to humble and willing to yield. For that part aang hasn't changed in *3 seasons.* It took aang beating ozai for him to actually mature.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 28, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> She went from cocksure to humble and willing to yield. For that part aang hasn't changed in *3 seasons.* It took aang beating ozai for him to actually mature.



Aangs the type of character who you dont want to change too much, because hes fun to watch. Korra is kind of annyoing.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 28, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> Aangs the type of character who you dont want to change too much, because hes fun to watch. Korra is kind of annyoing.



For some people yes, others no. I loved aang, i mean adore him. However it took me several seasons to take  sokka seriously. Katara is a mix bag of ZOMG AWESOME and SHUT UP BITCH. But you know she was probably the most fully realized player in the avatar gang. Toph and zuko were instantly classic characters.

With korra i like her but not as much as aang. Realistically i don't see her becoming "zen" in a few months, she is a teenage girl and well i spent a good portion of my life not liking most of them...korra is most of them in a nutshell. Which is fine. I would call foul if they try to make her generic tough girl ladeda. 

The fact that people can dislike her confirms to me that she is the most fully realized. Where as aang was...you couldn't dislike him if you tried. Even when he was being an indecisive 12 year old, i can't fault the writers for doing something very few fiction writers do which is remember your dealing with a 12 year old boy. Cough cough DC's damian wayne... and do one better and make me believe and love when he saves the day, cough cough marvel ultimate spider.... but i'd say he isn't as realized or as thought out as katara, but thats because its not needed, they found a note that works and played the fuck out of it and its only by a slight margin aang loses out to katara in the character department because 99.99% of aangs character is upfront while katara, zuko, sokka  grow over the course of 3 seasons. 

The problem with korra is that who she is playing off of is not very enduring. Bolin needs a corner to sit in and mako...needs to make her a sandwich. While mako is bound to grow on people eventually, i couldn't help but groan that so much of his character is predicated on whether or not he ends up with korra. I may blame that on the forums, i may simply blame that on the characters being old enough to have babies this time around but damn mako for some reasons your not very good foil for korra. Funny thing is that mako does grow for most of the season. From aloof asshole into the guy I probably guessed mako had to be to have protected himself and his brother in the streets for so long. The best interactions were the less then intentional ones by the writers, like Korra x tenzin, Korra x Asami, Korra x Beifong (which we should have seen more of). Even Korra x Tarlock was fascinating. Especially Korra and Asami, they needed more gal time, which sadly couldn't happen because..mako. Arg. And I don't hate mako lolz.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2012)

I actually like Korra. With the exception of Tarrlok, she's probably my favorite character. 

It's just....Mako, who needs to die. Ow, I can't believe they named a crap character after you Mako-san!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2012)

Killing Mako off would be dumb, even if you don't like him. lol


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 28, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Just found this link to an eassy/critique about the Korra series.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree or disagree?



Good points really. A lot of what he is suggesting depends on them knowing about Season 2 though. I'm sure they would have left it open ended otherwise, but ending the entire series with Korra being unable to bend would have been pretty depressing.

I liked his idea about Korra using airbending forms to fight Amon after losing her bending and unlocking it that way though. That would have been sweet, and probably better than the whole airboxing thing.



Stunna said:


> Killing Mako off would be dumb, even if you don't like him. lol



But think of how much it would motivate the others. Plus maybe then Bolin could finally come into his own. I agree they shouldn't kill him off though.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 28, 2012)

I can't believe it won't be until another 2 years that season 2 will come out. GORSFVSMFJEUYY@&@(FH37ryhwjufuwnscvbn


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 28, 2012)

Korra Road Trip


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 28, 2012)

I suppose Asami rode the bike, i am in awe that she didn't go towards a wall at 100km/h and jump away at the last second.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 28, 2012)

Wait a second
Didn't Amon do bloodbending
And Aang taught Korra energybending

So how did Korra got their bending back?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Killing Mako off would be dumb, even if you don't like him. lol



lol. Yeah...I know.....


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 28, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Wait a second
> Didn't Amon do bloodbending
> And Aang taught Korra energybending
> 
> So how did Korra got their bending back?


Energybending can fix whatever Amon's Bloodbending twists or breaks.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 28, 2012)

aka deus ex machina


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 28, 2012)

All matter is energy...even blood


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 28, 2012)

So exactly how did he use blood bending to take away their bending
Did he disabled blood stream in certain parts of the brain. Stupid. But, if so

how can energy enable that flow.
energy alone can beat a 500 m thick wall of earth.
fuck yea


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 28, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> So exactly how did he use blood bending to take away their bending
> Did he disabled blood stream in certain parts of the brain. Stupid. But, if so
> 
> how can energy enable that flow.
> ...


We don't know any specifics. However, since Amon seemed trained in Chi Blocking, he may have combined it with his Bloodbending knowledge to twist or close off his victims' chakras.
Energybending can seemingly rewire a person's chakras. [See: Ozai]


----------



## Raiden (Jun 28, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> The ember island players ep
> 
> Lots of sexual frustration in that ep



So much that I became frustrated.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 29, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Just found this link to an eassy/critique about the Korra series.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree or disagree?



I have read that article, and it was most interesting; its author made a number of excellent points, and I do wish that they had been addressed in the actual series, but I shall say that the most likely reason for their occurrence was that the series was initially to lost for only a single season, and therefore, they did not wish to leave any cliffhangers at the end of the season.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 1, 2012)

So, does anyone here have any guesses as to the subtitle of the second season (book) of this series? The first season was subtitled "air," but as Korra can now bend all the elements, what remains? Perhaps the second season shall be named "spirit," as Korra still has not fully grasped the spiritual aspects of bending?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 2, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> So, does anyone here have any guesses as to the subtitle of the second season (book) of this series? The first season was subtitled "air," but as Korra can now bend all the elements, what remains? Perhaps the second season shall be named "spirit," as Korra still has not fully grasped the spiritual aspects of bending?



I'm half expecting the next book to be called "Mako", because you know, true love can make you airbend


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 3, 2012)

"Spirit" would be good. Or maybe "Energy."

It would be cool to get future books based on the secondary powers "Blood" "Metal" "Lighting" etc


----------



## dream (Jul 3, 2012)

I wouldn't mind it being "Spirit".


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 3, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I'm half expecting the next book to be called "Mako", because you know, true love can make you airbend



Right, because that's exactly what happened after all.

Anyway, enjoy Steve Blum taking part in the Amon joke meme

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbuvQOUM1V8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Right, because that's exactly what happened after all.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy Steve Blum taking part in the Amon joke meme
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbuvQOUM1V8[/YOUTUBE]



That's fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Wan (Jul 3, 2012)

Amon's gotta do what Amon's gotta do. 

I'm not sure if Blum got the first joke, with Yue being turned into the moon.  He wasn't involved in the original show and I don't know if he's watched it.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2012)

Thought it was required for the cast to become familiar with the original series?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2012)

Season 2 is getting 26 episodes!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2012)

Apparently I misunderstood, this is an additional 26 episodes to the 14 that we're already getting, for a grand total of 52...starting next year.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Here's another rundown starting at the most interesting point - info about Book 2
> 
> 11:43 Book Two will be called "Spirit" and takes place 6 months after Book One. It's concept art time! Fred Stewart and Emily Tetre (sic) are the artists.
> 
> ...





Things are happening!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 14, 2012)

I hope that Mako and Bolin have better character development in the second season, because while they did have excellent development in the first several episodes of the first season, after Bolin's attempt to gain Korra's affection failed, he ceased to have very much development at all, and Mako had little development outside of his love triangle with Korra and Asami.

Of course, Iroh has had little development, thus far, as well, so I hope that he has more in the next season, to help distinguish him form Zuko, his ancestor whom he greatly resembles.

And that video, of Steve Blum actually reading the jokes in character as Amon, was very awesome, indeed, not unlike Rick Astley performing _Never Gonna Give You Up_ at the 2008 Macy's Thankgiving Day parade.


----------



## Klue (Jul 14, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Apparently I misunderstood, this is an additional 26 episodes to the 14 that we're already getting, for a grand total of 52...starting next year.



HOLY SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2012)

Lol at DemonDragonJ using the  smiley.


----------



## Klue (Jul 14, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Lol at DemonDragonJ using the  smiley.



Why is that funny?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Why is that funny?


He's showing a sense of humor. 
He is using a smiley. 
He is using a smiley that includes an abbreviation that includes the word 'ass'. 

Things he usually does not do.


----------



## Klue (Jul 14, 2012)

Gunners said:


> He's showing a sense of humor.
> He is using a smiley.
> He is using a smiley that includes an abbreviation that includes the word 'ass'.
> 
> Things he usually does not do.



I see.....



Is your sig an official image? Or Fan Art?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 14, 2012)

Its an official image from this years comic con


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 14, 2012)

That's awesome, I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 14, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> So exactly how did he use blood bending to take away their bending
> Did he disabled blood stream in certain parts of the brain. Stupid. But, if so
> 
> how can energy enable that flow.
> ...



When Katara would heal, didn't she open certain chi ways and shit?

I imagine Amon severed chi-pathways when he bloodblended.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> I see.....
> 
> 
> 
> Is your sig an official image? Or Fan Art?



The swag is 100% official my friend.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 21, 2012)

So does anyone think that in their life times, Sokka and Zuko would have surpassed their mentors? Zuko's being Iroh and Sokka's of course being Piandao.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

I like to think that Sokka became the greatest non-bending warrior of all time.


----------



## Wan (Jul 22, 2012)

Gunners said:


> The swag is 100% official my friend.



And Sokka is the swaggest of them all.


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> So does anyone think that in their life times, Sokka and Zuko would have surpassed their mentors? Zuko's being Iroh and Sokka's of course being Piandao.



They probably did or at least one of them did.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 22, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> So does anyone think that in their life times, Sokka and Zuko would have surpassed their mentors? Zuko's being Iroh and Sokka's of course being Piandao.



Yes, I do also imagine that that may have happened, as each of them displayed great growth potential at young ages (similar to many protagonists in _shonen_ manga and anime series).


----------



## Undead (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow, this thread has been dead for a long time. No discussion of season 2? 

Guess I'll start it off. What were all your guys's overall opinion of season 2? Did you like it more than season 1? Let's talk about it.


----------



## Kage (Dec 7, 2013)

^ probably cuz there is a whole  for LoK


----------



## Wan (Dec 7, 2013)

Um.



This thread was scuttled long ago.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 8, 2013)

Wan said:


> Um.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was scuttled long ago.



Yes, this thread has been inactive for quite some time, so it is very interesting that it has been revived so suddenly.


----------

